# I'm mad!  Why must you kill small bucks?



## GGreenway

I have never understood why people kill small buck!  Georgia has a deer herd with decent genes, but you folks never give the bucks time to grow.  *If you want meat kill a doe*.  Our herd has way too many does in the first place.  It upsets me when someone shows me a picture of a 4 pointer.  Whats to brag about killing a 4 pointer?  Georgia could be the next Illinois if you people let the bucks mature.  I say the whole state should be QDM, not just 8 or better but give a spread limit as well.  

Will someone please explain the need to kill small bucks?





EDITED TO REMOVE THE GARBAGE....oops I left part and had to take more out...Jim


----------



## BuckinFish

Id shoot a basket rack with a bow or muzzie, no problem!  
Me shooting a small one a long way from you does not affect your herd period.


----------



## BKA

I do it just to make you mad!!!


----------



## Minner

Well, if I'd shot a doe yesterday, I'd have broke the law as there are no doe days up here yet. If I'd have seen a small buck, I very well may have shot it. But what do I know, I'm just an idiot (apparently)


----------



## elfiii

1. Because some folks don't agree with QDM.

2. Some folks don't get to go to the woods that often, so when a deer walks by, they take it.

3. There are others, but I can't think of them right now.

4. Georgia is a "QDM" state. One of your 2 bucks must be 4 points on one side or better. Some counties have enacted stricter controls on buck harvest by applying a "minimum spread" or a "4 points or better" rule, by election of the property owners and licensed hunters in that county.

If you want to go total QDM, join a club that's into that in a county with QDM restrictions.


----------



## pnome

I passed on a 4pt this weekend.  Had a 20 yrd broadside shot  on him.  Would have been my first deer too.  

Don't you have to kill a 4pts on one side buck first?  I thought that was the law.


----------



## markland

This is why I would allow a small buck to be shot, but for a mature, long time deer hunter I sympathise with you and for me personally I will only shoot mature bucks and take out all the does I can.  This is my 14 y/o daughter and her 1st buck shot Sat!  Mark


----------



## Randy

It has taken me a long time to understand this....
Why?  Because they can.  To some people deer hunting is about the challenge between the hunter and a mature animal.  To some it is about killing anything.  To some it is about killing everything.  To some it is about killing with anything.  To some it is about killing with everything.  To some it is about just being in the woods.  Certainly it takes us all to make the world go around, even if it seems to be going in the wrong direction some time.


----------



## BuckinFish

pnome said:


> I passed on a 4pt this weekend.  Had a 20 yrd broadside shot  on him.  Would have been my first deer too.
> 
> Don't you have to kill a 4pts on one side buck first?  I thought that was the law.



No just one of them has to be, ive past on a 4, 5 and 6 two years ago before i got the one in my avatar...not the biggest 7 point but my first buck ever and im am PROUD


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

Just hunt.


----------



## TallPines

That's a pretty strong statement. Where I was hunting was buck only. I saw 11 does and one spike that was an inch over being a button. While I passed on him, many others may have taken him. Why? Because they can. There is a lot to brag about a 4 pointer. It's all in the eyes of the beholder. Also, not all of Ga has good genetics. I could go on all day. I'll let someone else take a stab at this. Post some pics of all your Booners later. I would love to see them.


----------



## pnome

BuckinFish said:


> No just one of them has to be, ive past on a 4, 5 and 6 two years ago before i got the one in my avatar...not the biggest 7 point but my first buck ever and im am PROUD



I understand just one.  But if I had taken the 4pt and killed no other deer all season, wouldn't I be in violation of the law?


----------



## Dutch

I hunt on public land and if its a legal buck than I am going to kill it. I hunt for my satisfaction not anybody else's and if you don't like it than you can go pound sand for all I care. 

People with your atitude is one of the biggest downsides to QDM in my opinion. And besides if me killing a small buck makes someone like you mad, than its an even bigger TROPHY in my eyes. 

So take your QDM mentality and pound sand.


----------



## BuckinFish

pnome said:


> I understand just one.  But if I had taken the 4pt and killed no other deer all season, wouldn't I be in violation of the law?



No way, people accidentally shoot spikes thinking they are does all the time...they dont get in trouble...its just that one of the two bucks has to be 4pts or better on one side
SO hopefully you will see something other than that 4ptr


----------



## Jim Thompson

GGreenway, no problem with you statements and your wanting to debate, but I leave the name calling and typing around the censors out of your posts please.

BTW, as for folks killing small bucks?  Its their decision.


----------



## Cward

Because they paid for thier permits, used their gas, used their weapon of choice, etc. and if it's legal, it's their right to do so!!! So get off your high horse!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuckinFish

Cward said:


> Because they paid for thier permits, used their gas, used their weapon of choice, etc. and if it's legal, it's their right to do so!!! So get off your high horse!!!!!!!!!!



I havent seen any pictures of his mac daddy buck...where is it??


----------



## patchestc

most hunters go through stages as they develop into a mature hunter.  first he just wants to kill a deer.  then he wants to kill a buck, then he is not satified with a small buck, but wants a trophy.  finally he realizes that it's not about the meat, or the trophy, but the whole hunting experience.   isn't it great??


----------



## dawglover73

Because what is junk for one person could be a trophy for another person.


----------



## 243Savage

Dutch said:


> I hunt on public land and if its a legal buck than I am going to kill it. I hunt for my satisfaction not anybody else's and if you don't like it than you can go pound sand for all I care.
> 
> People with your atitude is one of the biggest downsides to QDM in my opinion. And besides if me killing a small buck makes someone like you mad, than its an even bigger TROPHY in my eyes.
> 
> So take your QDM mentality and pound sand.




Ditto!

Besides, it sounds like you may be better off going to hunt Illinois so you won't feel like you are surrounded by a bunch of idiots.


----------



## Hardwood man

Reason being is my 13 year old boy shot a young 7 pointer yesterday with some good genes in him. Next year or 2 and he would of sho nuff been a good one. Did I get mad NO because he has killed 4 doe and 1-3pointer with a gun and when I got there on my 4-wheeler I don't know who was more excited, me or him. I did however show him how to judge a young buck for future references. I myself will shot a small buck on one of the lease I am in if the opputunity arises but on the other lease I will not shoot a small buck.


----------



## BuckinFish

Cward said:


> Huh!??????



pics of Greens bucks...if hes going around calling us idiots, then he needs to show us how to do it right


----------



## formula1

*RE:*

Because some people want to shoot them!.  I will shoot them according to the landowners request.  Otherwise, I'm looking at mature bucks only!!

Do want you want that is legal but  leave everyone else and MYOB!!

The state of GA will never have bucks like Illinois because:

1) Nutrition
2) A four month gun season - anybody out there want to go to 7 days of gun season in GA?
3) Hunting with guns in the rut
4) A two buck limit

And there are probably more reasons that I can't think of right now.


----------



## Muddyfoots

GG, it angers me in a sense also when I see small bucks killed. With that said, I also realize that a small buck to me may not be so small to someone else.


----------



## Shotgun Shooter

Go ahead a let the small, freak-racked bucks walk, wait for the kingpin and take him out.  Then, that small, freak-racked buck will be your breeding buck.  You'd have a better genetic strain within the herd in your area if you shot all the small bucks and let the kingpin do "his thing".

Of course that's just my opinion, I could be wrong.


----------



## elfiii

Just goes to show, if you ask a question on here, get ready for the answer!


----------



## DAWGFANinTN

I hunt maybe btwn 6 and 8 wma hunts per year with my dad.  I live in knoxville, tn and travel 7 hours to hunt them.  If i was hunting private land and could afford to purchase and mangage it, then it would be different.  It's because of people like you that sees the hunting numbers dwindle.  If you want an Illinoise buck then drive and get it.  If you want QDM then buy your land and manage it.  This is why I vote and have a choice to hunt what I want.

I love America.  

by the way that is a 4 and half year old six point in my picture that was killed on a WMA 2 weeks ago, but if a spike had come out then I would have taken it also and my family would have enjoyed the meat and not known what the age of the deer was.


----------



## Dutch

Here you go..GGreenway just for you. Shot last Monday on Oconee NF with my M/L.


----------



## Clark10

I personally hunt for the meat and the experience of being in the woods.  Racks really don't taste that good out of the frying pan.  

Get off your high horse and let people do what they want within the law.  It's people like you that want to make there own rules that i have issues with.

By the way if you shoot a doe after the Rut - You may be killing a pregnant one that has the next Record holder on it's way.

Grow up and stop judging.


----------



## Timberman

*Why do people shoot small bucks...*

Usually it is because they want to. If I shoot a buck it is because he met the criteria in my head regarding what I want to shoot. My criteria and yours and everyone elses is equally valid regardless of the differences. No one has to justify their decision to you or anyone...and differing from your opinion does not confer idiot status...unlike authoring threads of this type.

 Georgia will never be Illinois. I am glad. In my experience it has never been too difficult to find a big buck to hunt in Georgia. More restrictions will not increase the top end and stockpiling bucks does not work. My suggestion is to relax and enjoy the hunt...


----------



## cav268

Sure seems like you are in the minority here Greenwood. If I kill a deer that is within the letter of the law and within my clubs rules then I am satisfied and do not care what you think.


----------



## Adirondacker

Personally I think that within the law you have the right to set standards for yourself but cannot understand why you think everyone else has to do it your way. I took a 9 year old into the woods opening am and he shot a buck without a rack. Isn't that his choice. He definitely wasn't disappointed as you suggest he should be. Should I be teaching him to be so?

You should manage your hunting experience and let others take care of their own. I understand the challenge of killing a big buck and set that as a goal this year. I passed on a four point opening evening because I was saving my buck tag. Yes I hoped he might grow bigger but guess what happened to that buck when he walked by a club members stand? Single shot followed by a dirt nap. his choice was within club and state guidelines.

To put it another way I'll tell a true story...I have a good friend that chased a big buck in a remote area for several seasons.  Well he finally got a long shot at it and when he recovered the dead buck (this was the 2nd week of Dec. in the Catskill Mts of NY) he found it was still in velvet and was smaller racked than previous seasons. When aged by a wildlife biologist he was told they thought the deer was the oldest ever harvested by a hunter in NY----9 years old!!

Now I’ll substitute some words into your original statement and see how they sound:

“Whats to brag about killing a deer younger than 8 years old (you said:4 pointer)? Georgia could be the next Catskills of NY (you said: Illinois)  if you shooters of 3-8 year olds (you said: idiots) let the bucks mature. I say the whole state should be shooting 8 year olds or older bucks (you said:QDM) , not just 8 or better but give an age (you said: spread) limit as well.”

Based on what my buddy has done he might be upset to see you with a picture of  a deer you might consider your trophy!

You ask for an explanation but I suggest that you cannot understand the position of others because you are obsessed with your vision of what you think a trophy is.


----------



## CAMO84

I hunt to put meat in the freezer to keep from buying Beef as much as possible. For some folks this is all they have for food. You want a person to starve because the deer that went buy wasn't a QDM deer.


----------



## pfharris1965

*...*

Well...it is like this you see...YOU DO YOUR THANG AND I WILL DO MINE!

Our club in Talbot County (QDM county) allows State legal bucks to be killed...we do require a shoulder mount on any buck killed though...

The reason we are strictly State legal in our club is as follows:  Suppose you are trying to hook a kid on hunting and that child sees a deer that is a basket 8?  Why must you make them sit and wait and build up frustration and maybe give up  on hunting?!?  Let the kid kill it...let them revel in the fact that they took one of God's creatures....

Or even still let the adult hunter that has nothing on the wall yet shoot one too!  They will be just as hooked...

Geesh man get over it...not everyone has killed all the monster bucks you apparently have in judging by your post...

To close, if we are all idiots in Georgia then hunt somewhere else...or learn to accept the fact that one size fits all does not cut it....


----------



## OFD2Truck

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c235/givemeavent/005_5.jpg



My 14 y/o's first buck!  If I'm not mistaken, this is your defenition of an "idiot"?  Some of us call it "culling", others refer to it as getting the youth involved.  Me, I call it the greatest experience of his young life.


----------



## Cward

DAWGFANinTN said:


> I hunt maybe btwn 6 and 8 wma hunts per year with my dad.  I live in knoxville, tn and travel 7 hours to hunt them.  If i was hunting private land and could afford to purchase and mangage it, then it would be different.  It's because of people like you that sees the hunting numbers dwindle.  If you want an Illinoise buck then drive and get it.  If you want QDM then buy your land and manage it.  This is why I vote and have a choice to hunt what I want.
> 
> I love America.
> 
> by the way that is a 4 and half year old six point in my picture that was killed on a WMA 2 weeks ago, but if a spike had come out then I would have taken it also and my family would have enjoyed the meat and not known what the age of the deer was.



Well said!!! That's the way I see it!


----------



## Hawken2222

*I couldn't have put it any better*



Cward said:


> Because they paid for thier permits, used their gas, used their weapon of choice, etc. and if it's legal, it's their right to do so!!! So get off your high horse!!!!!!!!!!



The trophy is in the eye of the beholder.  I have taken some big bucks as well as several small bucks over the years, and they are all trophy's in my eyes.


----------



## JR

elfiii said:


> 2. Some folks don't get to go to the woods that often, so when a deer walks by, they take it.
> 
> If you want to go total QDM, join a club that's into that in a county with QDM restrictions.



I fall into the #2 category... I get to hunt 2 maybe 3 weekends... So, while within the law, IF I chose to harvest a spike or small 4-pointer, I will.... THEN, I'll just have to watch more closely on the others I take....

And Elfiii, hit it on the head... That is why I hunt in Wilkes and not Dooly, so I'm not 'restricted' to what I can kill!  Plus, I'm not worried about the 'bone' as much as I am the meat!


----------



## jav

The great thing about hunting in Ga. is the liberal season and a hunter being able to make choices about what they want to shoot. A beginner hunter see a deer in a totally different perspective than a seasoned hunter. i f you can look yourself in the mirrow and like what looks back, then any deer you harvest was worth it.


----------



## Randy

My suggestion is you find a club that feels as you do.   I did!


----------



## steven

Because im an idot and dont know how to cook horns. I don't get to spend a lot of time in the woods so if the land owner and the warden don't have an issue with it I will pull the trigger if I wan't to.


----------



## outdoorgirl

Cward said:


> Because they paid for thier permits, used their gas, used their weapon of choice, etc. and if it's legal, it's their right to do so!!! So get off your high horse!!!!!!!!!!



Roger that!!!!


----------



## Cward

BuckinFish said:


> pics of Greens bucks...if hes going around calling us idiots, then he needs to show us how to do it right



Oh. Got ya! 
He's probably has never even taken a so called trophy!
I'm sure he'll be happy to prove us wrong with proof of his elite status though!


----------



## roadkill

I'll join the idiot club.  I don't hunt to brag, I hunt to eat.


----------



## DSGB

I haven't found a good recipe for antlers yet.


----------



## pfharris1965

*Yep...*



DSGB said:


> I haven't found a good recipe for antlers yet.


 
You can boil them all day long and they just never seem to reach that same tenderness level of a tenderloin in a crock pot or on a grill....


----------



## toddboucher

I feel the answer is simple, all big bucks states(except Taxes) allow only (1) buck. This way if you want to shoot a smaller one its ok, but your done. If not you hold off for the big boy, I feel it would be a win/win for the quality of big bucks-except for the fact of not getting to shoot 2 bucks. 
Ok the down side, you shoot one and then come the dream buck, next year you may wait longer.

I feel it would be worth a 3-5 year study and see what happens. 

just my 2-cents


----------



## Branchminnow

Cward said:


> Because they paid for thier permits, used their gas, used their weapon of choice, etc. and if it's legal, it's their right to do so!!! So get off your high horse!!!!!!!!!!


       


Dont bother me too shoot a 2 inch spike as long as its legal, where Im a huntin, bust em all that Ive got a tag for If I take the notion.


----------



## elfiii

Here's another reason why. My son got off on it, and so did I!


----------



## reylamb

Idiots huh?  Your area of expertise I take it?

Why?  Because I can.  Because it is legal.  Because the last time I checked God had not died and put you in charge.  Because I feel like it.  Because I don't measure my manhood based upon antler size.  Because if I want to care about antlers I would go to Illinois.

I got news for ya Einstein..........everyone out here could pass bucks smaller than 160" for the next 5 years......and we will not produce monsters like Illinois, the nutrition is not there for it.

The real reason.........because it makes me warm and fuzzy inside knowing it iritates people like you so much to get them flying off the handle and running around with their panties in a bunch.


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

Yall think he knows how we feel by now...  

People go through stages and some just hunt because they love to hunt. Not everyone is interested in huge racks. It's up to the person hunting. I understand your feelings but you can't go around calling people idiots because they don't go along with your standards. JMHO.


----------



## Throwback

GGreenway said:


> I have never understood why people kill small buck!  Georgia has a deer herd with decent genes, but you folks never give the bucks time to grow.  *If you want meat kill a doe*.  Our herd has way too many does in the first place.  It upsets me when someone shows me a picture of a 4 pointer.  Whats to brag about killing a 4 pointer?  Georgia could be the next Illinois if you idiots let the bucks mature.  I say the whole state should be QDM, not just 8 or better but give a spread limit as well.
> 
> Will someone please explain the need to kill small bucks?
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED TO REMOVE THE GARBAGE




Would you please first explain to me the reason why you think you are somehow better than anyone else because you kill only "big" bucks. I bet I know people that would think what you kill is little. DO you have a B&C on the wall? I know a guy that does and thinks if you kill one with a gun smaller than the one he had killed that made the book you are killing "small" bucks. That makes you a little buck killer so I guess you hate yourself.  

Maybe it is because I don't worship antlers, like you apparently do. 

Maybe it is because it ain't "all about the horns" and the supposed presteige to me, like it is to you, apparently. 

Maybe it is because I enjoy the hunt, and don't measure my success by how much I can brag to my friends about how much a "heap big man I be" because I killed a deer with bigger antlers than the guy next to me. 

Maybe it is because I have seen people who are anlter worshippers like you apparently are, make a 12 year old child cry because he shot what they considered to be a "small" buck for his first deer and got mad at him and ragged him so bad it embarrased me. 

Maybe it's because I own the land, I pay the taxes, and I'll be darned if anyone   like you is gonna come along and tell me what I can and can't do on it. Do you own the land, or are you one of those  that leases land and then tells others what to do with land their past generations sweatted and bled to get and keep?   

Maybe it's because I am tired of people like you making it illegal for me to shoot what I want on my land because they can't stand to think someone else is having a good time. 

Shall I continue, or do you get the idea?

T
Edited to remove profanity and name calling. Al33


----------



## Horace Rumpole

*Answer*

Mr. Greenway, 

IF I wanted to shoot a small buck, I'd feel perfectly entitled to do so because:

1) It's completely legal as long as I haven't killed another one during that season;
2) The meat will taste just as good, maybe better, than a BIG buck;
3) I'm 55 years old and make most of my own decisions;
4) The tax bill for the land I hunt comes in my name, and my name alone, and I don't recall a single penny you've contributed to paying that bill; and
5) This is the United States of America.

'bout all I need to say, except that anyone who wants to call me an 'idiot', well ... that person ought to be willing to say it to my face.


----------



## Branchminnow

That there is funny Reylamb I dont care who you are.

BTW Elfiii you tell that son of yours "GREAT JOB" !!!


----------



## Throwback

I AM GOING HUNTING TOMORROW FOR THE FIRST TIME THIS YEAR AND I AM GOING TO KILL THE FIRST pinkiepinkiepinkiepinkie BUTTON HEAD I SEE AND POST A PIC ON HERE IF I GET ONE. I HOPE YOU CRY OVER IT, TOO. 

T


----------



## elfiii

Tell it TB!

Thanks Branch. I did tell him. He's looking forward to whacking another one!


----------



## Throwback

scooter1 said:


> I smell a poll coming on this one !!!



I smell something different.......

T


----------



## Cranium

I've said it before & I'll keep on saying it!!!!  I'm sure honored to be in the presence of so many people that obviously killed trophy bucks as their first deer ever when they were young!!!!!!!!!  just too funny..
Surely just because WE decided to be more selective as we matured in our deer hunting, we don't expect ALL of the new folks to start there do we?????  
& we wonder where the younger generation gets the "it's all about me" ideas & attitudes from


----------



## Adirondacker

Let me start by saying I have no problem with those hunters who get off on their QDM thing. If that's what floats their boat then more power to them. If I had the land and $resources$ I'd practice a modified version of it. But, isn't it actually less of an hunting accomplishment to kill a big buck and more of a management accomplishment when practicing quality deer MANAGEMENT? Why are there more big bucks in Ill. than Ga? Why do people pay to go there to hunt big bucks? Because it is easier (for those with $resources$ anyway) ! If GA went truely QDM and had a 1 week gun season I am sure there would be more big ones walking around and QDM folks would call their easier harvest of a big buck a great hunting (note: not management ) accomplishment. Aren't QDM people upset with those that shoot smaller bucks because it results in less big deer to kill (read: lowers their chances). If they really love seeing big bucks they'd let them all walk. It is about being able to brag that they killed a big one. AGAIN TIS IS FINE WITH ME IF THAT KEEPS THEIR BOAT AFLOAT.

It cracks me up. Where I used to hunt in the Adirondacks the woods was so big it was impossible to even think about using a lot of the GA club tactics for growing and maturing deer except in marginal areass where farms abutted the big woods. If you filled your one buck tag with a  big buck it was becasue you hunted hard and had exceptional woodsman skills. No food plots, tree stands, ground blinds to pattern deer or to make harvest easier... It was the hunter against the query and often the elements. Yeah some got lucky but not consistantly. The reward was in the whole experience and the big buck meant you had skill. 

Here the QDM (usually for people with the $ resources $ to change the natural world enough to improve their chances of having something to brag about) clubs work hard in the off season to feed and shelter their herd. They pass on smaller bucks to increase the chances (read make it easier) of killing a monster and get mad at people that match wits with  beast without altering the environment and tipping the scales in the hunters favor. And then they call what they have done a greater accomplishment. When a QDM club boasts that they are killing bigger deer they are really saying the have more resources to create a "bigger" herd so they could get the monster on the wall. 

I often wonder how they'd do in a sparsely populated area with no deer concentration measures (mineral blocks, food plots, etc) tree stands, shooting sheds, camo, brush hogs, GPS units, limited to a 100 yd shooting limit, and one buck tag and zero doe tags! Would that be real hunting? Again I am fine with anyone wanting to practice QDM. I admire how hard some work and am happy for them when they do well but to me QDM means working hard to tip the balance in the hunter/shooters favor. I was raised to hunt where you took the natual world as it was and best the beast on the field he lived in, not the one I created for him to inhabit.


----------



## DixieDeerSlayer

I killed a 4 point 3 years ago that was aged at 6.5 years old........ he was a "small buck" by your standards but thankfully I knew what a "small buck" is supposed to look like and knew he was a mature deer.

If you were really a QDM follower you would have known that the idea is to protect YOUNG bucks not necessarily "small" ones.

I think you are probably just jealous cause someone else scored on a buck and you didn't ???

Grow up man.


----------



## Throwback

GGREENWAY, 

Do you hunt over bait?

T


----------



## ramsey

Learned something new-- 

If I ever want to build a rageing fire, it can be done by rubbing small deer antlers in someone's face.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Throwback said:


> GGREENWAY,
> 
> Do you hunt over bait?
> 
> T


----------



## Glenn

Greenway you can't eat antlers!

Your kind of attitude and thinking is why hunting in general has a bad taste in the non-hunting public's eyes.


----------



## BuckinFish

Cward said:


> I think we ran his hind end back into his little hole!!
> 
> I'm no deer hunter by any measure, so believe me when I say that if I get a chance a legal buck in North GA, he's shot at for sure!!!



yeah looks like his first post was his last on this one.....oh it would eat him up if he accidentally shot a nubber HAHAHAHA


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

70 posts and no defense on his part. Hmmmmmm. We win.  

Throwback...you better keep your promise on that button buck...


----------



## Throwback

BOWHUNTER! said:


> 70 posts and no defense on his part. Hmmmmmm. We win.
> 
> Throwback...you better keep your promise on that button buck...



Oh, don't you worry about that, the only things that will prevent it are 

1) not seeing one

2) not getting a killing shot. 

If one presents itself, well the SEED BULL IS DOWN!  

T


----------



## Spotlite

GGreenway said:


> I have never understood why people kill small buck!  Georgia has a deer herd with decent genes, but you folks never give the bucks time to grow.  *If you want meat kill a doe*.  Our herd has way too many does in the first place.  It upsets me when someone shows me a picture of a 4 pointer.  Whats to brag about killing a 4 pointer?  Georgia could be the next Illinois if you idiots let the bucks mature.  I say the whole state should be QDM, not just 8 or better but give a spread limit as well.
> 
> Will someone please explain the need to kill small bucks?
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED TO REMOVE THE GARBAGE



Depends on who you are I guess. Im not taking time to explain what we shoot cause it really aint no ones business. I pay my dues so I get to make that choice. The day you pay them, you tell what what I can shoot. Deal?


----------



## DCHunter

Now I'm kicking myself for passing on that 4 pointer last year.


----------



## ditchdoc24

I'm loving the responses guys and I agree with all of them except for the 1st one. Some of us were raised that any deer is a trophy to someone. I've been hunting for the past 6 years now and learned how to hunt basically by myself with the assistance of good friends. I killed a small 8 pointer opening day because it was MY choice to do so. I spend all year busting my butt waiting on deer season as I'm sure all of you do. I pay for my lease, my gas to get there (it's 10mins away but that's just my luck) and for my license. This guy is welcome to do what he wants but does not have the right to slam others for what they choose to do. As for me, I'll spend the rest of the season wearing out the slickheads and waiting on Mr Big to come by. Yall be safe out there.

Ditchdoc


----------



## NOYDB

markland said:


> This is why I would allow a small buck to be shot, but for a mature, long time deer hunter I sympathise with you and for me personally I will only shoot mature bucks and take out all the does I can.  This is my 14 y/o daughter and her 1st buck shot Sat!  Mark



Mark, pass on congrats to your young lady. Nice buck, nice smile. Proud Dad I'm sure.


----------



## jbrooker

He can get over it or die mad. That is his choice.


----------



## Throwback

scooter1 said:


> I just checked the profile on this GGreenway youngster. And yes he is a youngster.
> 
> I believe ya'll just had your crank wound for S's & G's.
> 
> He has been a member for a year and a half and all of his many post are about bird hunting. This one was his very first deer post.
> 
> Time for me to put this one to bed and move on to something worth talking about.



I'm still gonna kill a buttonhead.  



T


----------



## marathon

Why would I shoot a "small" buck? Because I figured I've probably shot the biggest deer the Good Lord is gonna let me (see avatar). Besides that I have a family of 5 that doesn't care what kinda rack the deer had while we're at the dinner table.

 Shoot a doe you say?  I'd do that too if I lived in the southern zone where it is legal to shoot one any day of the season. But somehow up here in the northern zone with restricted doe days, seems like those gals have a calender in their hides and know what day it is and don't want to show themselves to accomodate your theory of shooting the does.

I used to be of the mindset of not shooting anything smaller than my avatar, I went 3 years without shooting anything (does included for above reason) and said it's time to hunt and started putting food on the table and getting a return on my hunting investment.

I have many more reasons, but I feel this is all you deserve.


----------



## BuckinFish

Throwback said:


> I'm still gonna kill a buttonhead.
> 
> 
> 
> T



I eat eggs....aka baby birds


----------



## DYI hunting

To each his own.  Some people are happy with a small racked deer, some even consider that a trophy.  I have seen hunters that didn't have decent land to hunt on kill a spike and be the happiest person on Earth.  I have also seen guys who had to fill up the freezer to and if it was a legal deer, it was meat on the table for a month.   No need to bash on them.  

I don't like the "it's brown it's down" metality.  I never shoot younger deer or small racked deer.  But that is me.  Each man sets what he sees as a trophy, no need to bash him for his choice!


----------



## Spotlite

Throwback said:


> Do you hunt over bait?
> 
> T



I do, but I refuse to shoot little bucks over corn


----------



## Al33

It's called "Deer Season" not trophy season. To each his own.


----------



## fulldraw74

Spotlite said:


> I do, but I refuse to shoot little bucks over corn




At least you are being the "ethical" sportsman there.....


----------



## TallPines

Dang - I should have shot that little spike just so I could have posted it.


----------



## fulldraw74

TallPines said:


> Dang - I should have shot that little spike just so I could have posted it.




You got to shoot them before the horns make it through the skin so you wont waste a "buck" tag........


----------



## Larry Rooks

GGreenway
You have Hunters and you have Killers, and there is a big difference.  Now, like the young 14 yr old daughter's photo being posted, I am ALL FOR IT, for kids or beginning hunters, take whatever they can take as long as it is legal,
Doe, young Buck, whatever gets their excitement and 
desire up, go for it.  I will ALWAYS support these kids and beginners in getting going and NEVER fuss about it. 

Then you have those that feel the need to kill anything that walks by, gotta hear the gun go off and watch it fall 
They have a desire to take a mature buck but can't let the young walk by in order to do it.


----------



## Grand Slam

Look at their wives and girlfriends and that will tell you what kind of standards they have in the deer woods. Some people just don't cull anything.


----------



## elfiii

There's only two times I'll shoot a buttonhead. Either when I'm with somebody or by myself, but those are the only two times I'll do it!


----------



## fulldraw74

elfiii said:


> There's only two times I'll shoot a buttonhead. Either when I'm with somebody or by myself, but those are the only two times I'll do it!



would that be with a scoped muzzle loader or a crossbow?


----------



## Jim Thompson

btw, sorry I left the "other" idiot remark in the original post


----------



## Thunderbeard

atleast you dont do it when your not there


----------



## W4DSB

so you want a illinois style Buck....
Delta leaves daily , i suggest you be on one
as for me i'll take any legal deer that i see fit horns or no horns!


----------



## elfiii

fulldraw74 said:


> would that be with a scoped muzzle loader or a crossbow?



Doesn't matter. I buy an "All Weapons" license every year. Ya' gotta' be ready when the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## fulldraw74

elfiii said:


> Doesn't matter. I buy an "All Weapons" license every year. Ya' gotta' be ready when the opportunity presents itself.



Any preference of a corn pile or mineral lick?


----------



## Throwback

Larry Rooks said:


> GGreenway
> You have Hunters and you have Killers, and there is a big difference.  Now, like the young 14 yr old daughter's photo being posted, I am ALL FOR IT, for kids or beginning hunters, take whatever they can take as long as it is legal,
> Doe, young Buck, whatever gets their excitement and
> desire up, go for it.  I will ALWAYS support these kids and beginners in getting going and NEVER fuss about it.
> 
> Then you have those that feel the need to kill anything that walks by, gotta hear the gun go off and watch it fall
> They have a desire to take a mature buck but can't let the young walk by in order to do it.









Gunny Hartmen: You're not a writer (hunter), you're a killer! 
Private Joker (Throwback):  A killer, *yes sir*! 

T


----------



## Throwback

fulldraw74 said:


> Any preference of a corn pile or mineral lick?



    

T


----------



## elfiii

fulldraw74 said:


> Any preference of a corn pile or mineral lick?



Well, if you're gonna' increase the odds, ya' gotta' do both of course, preferably in close proximity to each other. I usually site mine at the foot of the tree I'm hunting in.


----------



## mikel

i like shooting big bucks too,but i also like to eat deer meat.have you ever tried to boil a set of antlers tender.to each his own.


----------



## thegaduck

I want to join the idiots club, can anyone tell me where to find it or is this it ?


----------



## shdw633

*QDM does not mean pass all small bucks.*

Qdm is about deer management and all the weekend biologists in the woods fail to realize that it is not just about taking the big bucks and passing on the small bucks.  Small buck take up nutrients needed for your big bucks and therefore if you have too many small bucks you are hurting your herd in two ways.  One, the deer as stated are eating up your mass and taking the needed proteins from your quality deer. Two, if you have many small deer and limited larger ones and you kill the big bucks then all you have breeding your does are spikes and four points, as well as other misfit gened deer.  The lease I am currently on needs to kill several spikes because we are being overrun with them, I sat for the last four days and saw 15 deer, all spikes.  Believe what you want about shooting a spike but if you want true QDM quit looking at the horns and start looking at the body and when that body looks like the deer swallowed a 55 gallon drum then shoot him and forget about how much calcium is on his head.


----------



## elfiii

thegaduck said:


> I want to join the idiots club, can anyone tell me where to find it or is this it ?



You found her!


----------



## brian chambers

for me any deer is a gift from god; I allways thank god.              male or female.


----------



## Judge

*Everybody Chime In*

I like deer meat.   I definitely don't want a government official (being one myself) deciding what size deer I can kill.  Besides, a Trophy in my home county of Colquitt, is a lot different than a trophy in Stewart County (always will be).


----------



## DaGris

I do not shoot small bucks but if someone does or wants to thats thier business. Where I hunt, we have been trying to let the small ones walk and so has several other clubs around us. So far it has been working and we are seeing larger deer. If someone brings thier son, daughter, wife, and they want to shoot a small buck, thats fine...we try not to make it a habit. The regular guys dont shoot anything small.


----------



## contender*

GGreenway said:


> I have never understood why people kill small buck!  Georgia has a deer herd with decent genes, but you folks never give the bucks time to grow.  *If you want meat kill a doe*.  Our herd has way too many does in the first place.  It upsets me when someone shows me a picture of a 4 pointer.  Whats to brag about killing a 4 pointer?  Georgia could be the next Illinois if you people let the bucks mature.  I say the whole state should be QDM, not just 8 or better but give a spread limit as well.
> 
> Will someone please explain the need to kill small bucks?
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED TO REMOVE THE GARBAGE....oops I left part and had to take more out...Jim



Don't know what experience you have had but I don't care how long you boil them horns, you still can't eatem.  If you want to kill the biguns go right ahead and pass on that little six point, more meat for me!


----------



## stev

I hunt along with the regs as they state.ill deer here in ga are few and between.Havent figured how to cook antlers yet.So im goona fill my freezer with deer meat.If i kill a spike so be it.Everyone likes them trophys,but some guys go for yrs and never get one.and some do get the biguns.


----------



## Eddy M.

Myself I usually will pass on small bucks IF I have Meat in the freezer but at $500+++ for a hunting club--- If it is legal on my club and I need the meat I shoot as I hope my child will    eddy


----------



## cpowel10

"It is better to keep your mouth shut and appear stupid than to open it (or start an ignorant thread) and remove all doubt."

a trophy is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Been following this all day and I believe a person has the right to harvest the deer he wants and what his state says is legal. Here you have to pick a weapon (smokepole, bow or modern) and that's the season you get tohunt. Muzzle season runs 7 days and only in certain areas and then there is a late season but once again only a week or so and again just certain areas now bows get a month and have a lot of areas open plus a late season. Modern is pretty much state wide but most are buck only and they has to have at least 3 on one side. Most does you have to apply and get drawn for a permit. I put a nice muley doe in my freezer and it's the first in a number of years just cause i got tired of hunting big game (mostly the crowds) but I've stewed fried and boiled unused tags and it still takes a lot of seasonings to get anytaste out of it.... Give me geese I can't age em or tell bucks from does but they all eat the same


----------



## Killdee

I bet that boys sitting back rubbing his hands together watching everybody foaming at the mouth,keyboards smoking.Yall get baited in to easy.


----------



## rapid fire

*I just like to kill.*

Gives me that funny feeling inside every time I take the life from something.  So, to answer your question, I guess I'm just a little sick in the head.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Killdee said:


> I bet that boys sitting back rubbing his hands together watching everybody foaming at the mouth,keyboards smoking.Yall get baited in to easy.




Make mine SWEET CORN and just leave it on the cob thank you much


----------



## LJay

All this from a guy that openly admits that he removes "only" the breasts from a Wild Turkey, throwing the other parts away. Is that counted as Wanton Waste?

Yep, he's reeling everyone in!!


----------



## Nicodemus

GGreenway said:


> I have never understood why people kill small buck!  Georgia has a deer herd with decent genes, but you folks never give the bucks time to grow.  *If you want meat kill a doe*.  Our herd has way too many does in the first place.  It upsets me when someone shows me a picture of a 4 pointer.  Whats to brag about killing a 4 pointer?  Georgia could be the next Illinois if you people let the bucks mature.  I say the whole state should be QDM, not just 8 or better but give a spread limit as well.
> 
> Will someone please explain the need to kill small bucks?
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED TO REMOVE THE GARBAGE....oops I left part and had to take more out...Jim


----------



## fussyray

dawglover73 said:


> Because what is junk for one person could be a trophy for another person.



A trophy for me would me a 9 point I have a 8 pointer, but for someone a 4 ponter might be a trophy.  So as long as you are legal I say go for it.  I guess a trophy to you might be a B&C 170, you might need to go to Texas.


----------



## fussyray

Throwback said:


> I AM GOING HUNTING TOMORROW FOR THE FIRST TIME THIS YEAR AND I AM GOING TO KILL THE FIRST pinkiepinkiepinkiepinkie BUTTON HEAD I SEE AND POST A PIC ON HERE IF I GET ONE. I HOPE YOU CRY OVER IT, TOO.
> 
> T


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors

Dang ya'll, this website isn't suppossed to be about Getting after eachother the way we are. I agree with both sides, I have been blessed to have decent property, and some people aren't. I will pass on smaller bucks and does and wait on the big uns, but then again, I have a 15 year old brother who shot a 5 pointer. But, the guy just has a opinion like everyone on here who is "knocking" him, just let it be, kill the small bucks, leave the big ones for me....


----------



## fussyray

WOW!!! 121 replys in about 6 hrs I think we need a bigger stick!!


----------



## Lostoutlaw

MY CHOICE!!!!!!


----------



## Al33

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> Dang ya'll, this website isn't suppossed to be about Getting after eachother the way we are. I agree with both sides, I have been blessed to have decent property, and some people aren't. I will pass on smaller bucks and does and wait on the big uns, but then again, I have a 15 year old brother who shot a 5 pointer. But, the guy just has a opinion like everyone on here who is "knocking" him, just let it be, kill the small bucks, leave the big ones for me....



Points well taken, however, calling all who do not see things his way idiots is the REAL reason so many have fired back.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors

I know Al, you are right, but ya'll think about this, for instance, if you ever had a little brother, and you said "I am going to kill you", did you really mean it? No, we didn't really mean it, so lets give him the benefit of the doubt..............about calling people idiots, but, like I said, this site is suppossed to be about friends and making friends and just good ol folks, not normal drama and problems, and I want it to stay that way


----------



## DYI hunting




----------



## Al33

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> I know Al, you are right, but ya'll think about this, for instance, if you ever had a little brother, and you said "I am going to kill you", did you really mean it? No, we didn't really mean it, so lets give him the benefit of the doubt..............about calling people idiots, but, like I said, this site is suppossed to be about friends and making friends and just good ol folks, not normal drama and problems, and I want it to stay that way



You are correct sir, and I am ready to let this one sink into the archives. Lets get back to having fun.


----------



## jcarter

cause most of these guys hunt food plots and corn piles and their not gonna see the deer that are smarter than them..ie a deer over the age of 2 1/2 years old. on the other hand why let it bother you, surely you have more things in your life to focus on to try and take away someones enjoyment of their sport.


----------



## Throwback

jcarter said:


> cause most of these guys hunt food plots and corn piles and their not gonna see the deer that are smarter than them..ie a deer over the age of 2 1/2 years old. on the other hand why let it bother you, surely you have more things in your life to focus on to try and take away someones enjoyment of their sport.




Keep dreaming. 

T


----------



## gabowman

For me, it's more about the hunt instead of the kill nowadays. I havent taken a deer this year yet, 'course I havent hunted much either but have still passed up a few. I'll tell ya one thing. Seeing the drastic decline in the deer population here in my immediate area, if I wanted meat then I wouldnt hesitate on shooting the smaller buck and would leave the does here for breeding. Taking out one buck reduces the herd by one deer. Taking out a doe reduces the herd by many.....the doe, her off spring, their off spring, etc., etc., etc. All bucks dont make trophy deer either. Being selective and culling the right deer doesnt hurt the deer herd either, but helps.
And to whomever that posted....you legally can take one smaller buck and one larger buck.....in any order. The smaller buck can be taken first or last, your choice.


----------



## Woody

Another day in Paradise. -- Gotta love this Board. 

If he turns you on ---------- turn out his lights.


----------



## BATTLEBOY

if trophies are all your looking for in the deer woods then your missing out on alot.  hunting is for more than just killing a big buck. if all you want is horns your a wasteful hunter and a bad outdoorsman.  maybe you should just concentrate on hunting games for your computer.


----------



## Buck

BATTLEBOY said:


> if trophies are all your looking for in the deer woods then your missing out on alot.  hunting is for more than just killing a big buck. if all you want is horns your a wasteful hunter and a bad outdoorsman.  maybe you should just concentrate on hunting games for your computer.




So, I guess you’re saying that a person, who never purchases a hunting license and only enjoys computer games, is a better sportsman than a person who purchases a yearly hunting license and also shoots himself a respectable trophy every 2,5,8 or 10 years?  Sorry, don't buy your logic.


----------



## ramsey

gabowman said:


> For me, it's more about the hunt instead of the kill nowadays. I havent taken a deer this year yet, 'course I havent hunted much either but have still passed up a few. I'll tell ya one thing. Seeing the drastic decline in the deer population here in my immediate area, if I wanted meat then I wouldnt hesitate on shooting the smaller buck and would leave the does here for breeding. Taking out one buck reduces the herd by one deer. Taking out a doe reduces the herd by many.....the doe, her off spring, their off spring, etc., etc., etc. All bucks dont make trophy deer either. Being selective and culling the right deer doesnt hurt the deer herd either, but helps.
> And to whomever that posted....you legally can take one smaller buck and one larger buck.....in any order. The smaller buck can be taken first or last, your choice.




Took the words -right out of my mouth-  right on hunter


----------



## discounthunter

define small.by the looks of it you base it of number of points.ok i have an 8-pointer that the rack is the size of your hand but thats ok because its an 8-pointer?my wife shot a 5-point with a 14"spread but thats a small buck right?i wouldlove to see all your trophies you must be so good because your able to chastise 75% of the population of hunters ,enjoy your good fortune may it last forever or until you shoot a small buck and have to return with your ego tucked between your legs.


----------



## short stop

GGreenway said:


> I have never understood why people kill small buck!  Georgia has a deer herd with decent genes, but you folks never give the bucks time to grow.  *If you want meat kill a doe*.  Our herd has way too many does in the first place.  It upsets me when someone shows me a picture of a 4 pointer.  Whats to brag about killing a 4 pointer?  Georgia could be the next Illinois if you people let the bucks mature.  I say the whole state should be QDM, not just 8 or better but give a spread limit as well.
> 
> Will someone please explain the need to kill small bucks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why beacuse  non experinced or young  hunters dont have the  stamina or will power  to  not shoot a mature 2.5 yr old deer . My kid has a green light  for any buck what so ever -I have no problem with that . I personally havent killed a mature buck in Ga in 2 yrs now -- I've passed 10 bucks this yr and 30 last yr,that most folks would  kill  in a heart beat  -and mount them
> You are dreaming  to even think Ga  has  the abilty to compare to IL  in standards. We have   nearly 3 months of rifle season . Thats the biggest problem  facing our herd  as IL protects them  with bow only during the same 3 months
> ----IL has 9 days  total of  muzzle loader and shotgun  hunts spread out over 3 hunts all yr and  no rifle season at all . Not to mention cropland , N ga  isnt  corn and beans anymore , no rowcrops anywhere around ATL--last time I checked   deer dont eat pine trees .
> ---this could go on forever I will  shut up now . I feel your pain as a fellow horn hunter .Its still up to the individual in IL as well --there no law against shooting a 4 point in IL


----------



## elfiii

Woody said:


> If he turns you on ---------- turn out his lights.



Woody has spoken.    End of Story.


----------



## BIGABOW

WELL, LOOKS LIKE WE MAY HAVE A NEW NOMINEE FOR 
POT-STIRRER OF THE YEAR!    
Sure have been lots of feathers ruffled any-how!!


----------



## ponyboy

Adirondacker said:


> Let me start by saying I have no problem with those hunters who get off on their QDM thing. If that's what floats their boat then more power to them. If I had the land and $resources$ I'd practice a modified version of it. But, isn't it actually less of an hunting accomplishment to kill a big buck and more of a management accomplishment when practicing quality deer MANAGEMENT? Why are there more big bucks in Ill. than Ga? Why do people pay to go there to hunt big bucks? Because it is easier (for those with $resources$ anyway) ! If GA went truely QDM and had a 1 week gun season I am sure there would be more big ones walking around and QDM folks would call their easier harvest of a big buck a great hunting (note: not management ) accomplishment. Aren't QDM people upset with those that shoot smaller bucks because it results in less big deer to kill (read: lowers their chances). If they really love seeing big bucks they'd let them all walk. It is about being able to brag that they killed a big one. AGAIN TIS IS FINE WITH ME IF THAT KEEPS THEIR BOAT AFLOAT.
> 
> It cracks me up. Where I used to hunt in the Adirondacks the woods was so big it was impossible to even think about using a lot of the GA club tactics for growing and maturing deer except in marginal areass where farms abutted the big woods. If you filled your one buck tag with a  big buck it was becasue you hunted hard and had exceptional woodsman skills. No food plots, tree stands, ground blinds to pattern deer or to make harvest easier... It was the hunter against the query and often the elements. Yeah some got lucky but not consistantly. The reward was in the whole experience and the big buck meant you had skill.
> 
> Here the QDM (usually for people with the $ resources $ to change the natural world enough to improve their chances of having something to brag about) clubs work hard in the off season to feed and shelter their herd. They pass on smaller bucks to increase the chances (read make it easier) of killing a monster and get mad at people that match wits with  beast without altering the environment and tipping the scales in the hunters favor. And then they call what they have done a greater accomplishment. When a QDM club boasts that they are killing bigger deer they are really saying the have more resources to create a "bigger" herd so they could get the monster on the wall.
> 
> I often wonder how they'd do in a sparsely populated area with no deer concentration measures (mineral blocks, food plots, etc) tree stands, shooting sheds, camo, brush hogs, GPS units, limited to a 100 yd shooting limit, and one buck tag and zero doe tags! Would that be real hunting? Again I am fine with anyone wanting to practice QDM. I admire how hard some work and am happy for them when they do well but to me QDM means working hard to tip the balance in the hunter/shooters favor. I was raised to hunt where you took the natual world as it was and best the beast on the field he lived in, not the one I created for him to inhabit.



 ....


----------



## jayrun

Because I am a Marine.

And to Quote Gunny Hartman "Marines Kill EVERYTHING we see, God (loves Marines...edited ) because we keep heavan filled with fresh souls.

Look I kill ANYTHING in my path ESPECIALLY during bow season.

I intend to kill each and every Deer I see untill my tags are filled, WHY...

Well mainly because I do not know if I will be able to hunt this property next year because of development.

Therefore any Deer that pokes its little nose out is fair game.

So o trophy hunt if you want just remember not everyone can live up to your lofty expectations, and calling them Idiots is small minded and weak.

Are you Weak?

If not then i expect you owe this board an apology.

Jayrun


----------



## gordoshawt

No matter how you cook them (bake, grill, fry, creole, boil, broil,.....) you can't eat them horns.


----------



## Booner Killa

I guess he won't say that again!!!!    That was almost as much fun as talking about baiting!!! But not quite  !!!!!!! My philosophy is, if you like him, take him and if someone bad mouths you, WHO CARES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

*Lil Ol Buckz*

Hey All:

I have 12 tags to fill every year then I will go to Alabama and hunt...

10 Does and 2 Bucks (I hunt in Hancock County QDM) 4 points on one side.  Hunting at Piedmont NWR and at BF Grant (If they let me take a buck, I am gonna do my best there too).

You gotta love personal choice (You can't do this in France!!!) So I choose to fill my tags (I was short last year) then I am done. 

You may choose not to take a Doe or a Small Buck, as for me and my family - If it's Brown it's down... But only inside the regs... 

Take care, be safe and we'll see you in the woods soon!

Cooter


----------



## pcsolutions1

*exactly*



patchestc said:


> most hunters go through stages as they develop into a mature hunter.  first he just wants to kill a deer.  then he wants to kill a buck, then he is not satified with a small buck, but wants a trophy.  finally he realizes that it's not about the meat, or the trophy, but the whole hunting experience.   isn't it great??




That's right.  I have an issue with guys that assume by the age of the hunter that they have hunted long enough to be at the same point in their hunting career as they are.  Myself and 3 of my friends took up hunting 2 years ago at the age of 33.  So in reality we have the hunting experience some of you had at what age 10, 12, something young.  So really you can't say that it's ok for a 12 year old to shoot a 4 pointer, but not somebody who started hunting late and happens to be 35.  You also can't assume that everybody gets to spend as much time in the woods as you.  If a guy only gets a weekend or 2 to hunt during the year and a smaller buck comes by, why shouldn't he shoot it?  He may be on the only trip he gets for the year.  I do get sick of hearing the high and mighty super buckmaster attitude.  We do have restrictions that say you can only shoot 1 small buck and 1 good one so what's the big deal.  I saw a huge bodied spike last year with thick spikes about 12-14 inches long, my guess is that he will always be a spike and would be better to take out of the herd than the 12 pointer that has the genetics that you are trying to spread.

Tom


----------



## Goat

Why? Cuz not everyone wants to be like you.


----------



## pcsolutions1

*very well said*



Adirondacker said:


> Let me start by saying I have no problem with those hunters who get off on their QDM thing. If that's what floats their boat then more power to them. If I had the land and $resources$ I'd practice a modified version of it. But, isn't it actually less of an hunting accomplishment to kill a big buck and more of a management accomplishment when practicing quality deer MANAGEMENT? Why are there more big bucks in Ill. than Ga? Why do people pay to go there to hunt big bucks? Because it is easier (for those with $resources$ anyway) ! If GA went truely QDM and had a 1 week gun season I am sure there would be more big ones walking around and QDM folks would call their easier harvest of a big buck a great hunting (note: not management ) accomplishment. Aren't QDM people upset with those that shoot smaller bucks because it results in less big deer to kill (read: lowers their chances). If they really love seeing big bucks they'd let them all walk. It is about being able to brag that they killed a big one. AGAIN TIS IS FINE WITH ME IF THAT KEEPS THEIR BOAT AFLOAT.
> 
> It cracks me up. Where I used to hunt in the Adirondacks the woods was so big it was impossible to even think about using a lot of the GA club tactics for growing and maturing deer except in marginal areass where farms abutted the big woods. If you filled your one buck tag with a  big buck it was becasue you hunted hard and had exceptional woodsman skills. No food plots, tree stands, ground blinds to pattern deer or to make harvest easier... It was the hunter against the query and often the elements. Yeah some got lucky but not consistantly. The reward was in the whole experience and the big buck meant you had skill.
> 
> Here the QDM (usually for people with the $ resources $ to change the natural world enough to improve their chances of having something to brag about) clubs work hard in the off season to feed and shelter their herd. They pass on smaller bucks to increase the chances (read make it easier) of killing a monster and get mad at people that match wits with  beast without altering the environment and tipping the scales in the hunters favor. And then they call what they have done a greater accomplishment. When a QDM club boasts that they are killing bigger deer they are really saying the have more resources to create a "bigger" herd so they could get the monster on the wall.
> 
> I often wonder how they'd do in a sparsely populated area with no deer concentration measures (mineral blocks, food plots, etc) tree stands, shooting sheds, camo, brush hogs, GPS units, limited to a 100 yd shooting limit, and one buck tag and zero doe tags! Would that be real hunting? Again I am fine with anyone wanting to practice QDM. I admire how hard some work and am happy for them when they do well but to me QDM means working hard to tip the balance in the hunter/shooters favor. I was raised to hunt where you took the natual world as it was and best the beast on the field he lived in, not the one I created for him to inhabit.





Very well said.

Tom


----------



## pcsolutions1

*how true*



fishing technician said:


> Man that tenderloin and cubed steak is good!!!! Alot better than those old tuff 5 and 6 year old deer




Yeah and when you go to get a pack of meat from the freezer, they all seem to look alike after they come back from the processor.

Personally I think that any deer that is not eaten has been wasted.  A nice rack is a bonus and one day I hope to get a really nice buck for the wall, but I will eat any deer I take and that is my first priority.  

Tom


----------



## Branchminnow

Throwback said:


> I'm still gonna kill a buttonhead.
> 
> 
> 
> T


----------



## GGreenway

Wow!  

Maybe idiot was the wrong word.  I understand new hunters and kids killing young bucks as well.  I get to hunt more then other so I guess it is more about the challenge of killing a mature buck.  Everyone is entitled to their own opinion though.

LOVE,
GGREENWAY


----------



## Branchminnow

Here you go bud!!!

We got these last year on pine log WMA and if I had read my regulations and knew that I could kill two bucks instead of one then I would have a small six point on the tailgate as well.


----------



## Joe Moran

GGreenway said:


> Wow!
> 
> Maybe idiot was the wrong word.  I understand new hunters and kids killing young bucks as well.  I get to hunt more then other so I guess it is more about the challenge of killing a mature buck.  Everyone is entitled to their own opinion though.
> 
> LOVE,
> GGREENWAY



If no one on here knew you before, you can bet they know you now! 

You're right, everyone is entitled to their opinions, you included.

Bottom line, the State of Georgia says that it is legal to kill (1) buck of any size, & (1) buck with at least 4 points on 1 side. That's good enough for me, & it appears it's good enough for the majority on here.

If you want to practice strict QDM, more power to you. Just please don't pass judgement on those of us that strictly follow game laws & just hunt because we love it.


----------



## PHIL M

I choose to hold out for mature bucks myself, but The trophy is in the eye of the beholder. Hunters will evolve into what they want to be as hunters in time.


----------



## Joe Moran

PHIL M said:


> I choose to hold out for mature bucks myself, but The trophy is in the eye of the beholder. Hunters will evolve into what they want to be as hunters in time.



I can't believe you wasted a bullet on that little scrub buck in your avatar! I'd be ashamed to drag that little fella back to camp!


----------



## PHIL M

Joe Moran said:


> I can't believe you wasted a bullet on that little scrub buck in your avatar! I'd be ashamed to drag that little fella back to camp!



I was hungry! He would have been a nice one in a couple of years!


----------



## FX Jenkins

The only reason I even give a reply at this point,  is to congradulate some of you for having fun with this post...


----------



## Adirondacker

pcsolutions1 said:


> ....Personally I think that any deer that is not eaten has been wasted.  A nice rack is a bonus and one day I hope to get a really nice buck for the wall, but I will eat any deer I take and that is my first priority.
> 
> Tom



I'll take it a step further. Years ago I got into bow hunting because I hunted an area with a relatively low deer density and a buck to doe ratio of something like 1 to 15 or 20. It was a buck only area for everything but primitive weapons. 85 -90% of the deer harvested each year were 1 1/2 yo bucks. I got into bow hunting so I could get more time in the woods and meat in the freezer. Well the first deer that walked into bow range got plunked and turned out to be about a 90 -100 lb button buck. I was thrilled and what’s more that little buck tasted so good my wife told me I should only shoot the little ones from then on. We had eaten meat from a number of older bucks and even a few does from the southern region of the state where they issued doe tags and that little guy was by far the best we ever had. Some people might consider it wasting game to let the deer get too old. 

My point is that if you look at the heart of QDM it is about killing mature deer that hopefully have mature racks ( I have never heard anything said about quality/taste of the meat). Yes you kill a lot of does and maybe cull some smaller bucks but the focus is to increase the chances that the manager/harvester will get a mature deer. Many (it could even be most) other deer hunters have a different focus. 

I realize that the guy that started this probably did so just to yanks a few chains, so what. It has continued a conversation I think should be ongoing. I know we won't all agree and that's fine. Just don't let some people say "THIS IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO" when it isn't. QDM may be the best way to consistently harvest large deer from managed herds but that is not why everyone hunts.  

If it were up to me everyone that wished to be considered a skilled hunter would have to get rid of as much technology as possible and hunt in remote natural/unmanaged habitats. They'd have a limited number of  tags for a very long season. They'd have to drag any deer they shot out of the woods without machinery. They'd need to know how to gut, skin, butcher, and utilize every part of what they killed. But that is not what everyone would like. It is not even possible for everyone in this day and age. 

It is just ironic to me that with all the obstacles facing hunting today that we can’t see past our own individual small mindedness (yes MY WAY is right for me) and try to keep all ethical hunters on the same team in the fight to maintain our varied hunting heritages. Let’s keep talking folks. Let’s find the best way to keep hunter numbers and ethics high and the best way to keep the experience as enjoyable as possible for everyone.


----------



## cball917

i am 23 and have been huntin since bout 8. i have only killed 2 bucks in my life and several does. one of the bucks i killed was the one in my avatar and its my first bow kill. its a seven pointer and yes he may be small but he is a trophy to me. the other buck i killed was back in 99 and he was my first buck. he is a 6 pointer that is a lil bit wider than my bow buck. he is hangin on the wall. i understand the statement about big bucks and agree. i only have one tag left and will only fill it with a sure enough hoss if i get a shot. although i am not totally against shootin a small buck. i have a 10 year old lil brother that has killed a spike and some does. you can bet that if he is with me or my dad and a small racked deer is within range he will take the shot and we will be there to incourage him. its all about having the graces to hunt. i guess you can look at it like this. hunting is like an opinion, you can do it or not. your style and decision of hunting will not be alike those of everyone else


----------



## NotaVegetarian

Randy said:


> It has taken me a long time to understand this....
> Why?  Because they can.  To some people deer hunting is about the challenge between the hunter and a mature animal.  To some it is about killing anything.  To some it is about killing everything.  To some it is about killing with anything.  To some it is about killing with everything.  To some it is about just being in the woods.  Certainly it takes us all to make the world go around, even if it seems to be going in the wrong direction some time.



I like what you have stated, and most of it is very true.

Me I take only what God gives me.


----------



## leoparddog

Small bucks are tastier and more tender  

Seriously, my first buck was a 4 pointer but I won't shoot another one of those.

Once I shot a 6 pointer at a distance because it was the first deer I saw all year and got excited.  Frequently the first deer I see, is a dead deer since I want some meat in the freezer.

Now when I see a smaller buck, I can compare him to better bucks I have harvested and I can pass.  

If it gets to the end of the season and I haven't shot a deer though, that smaller legal buck is a dead deer walking.  I can't eat the antlers.

As far as those big bucks up north, someone else here was right.  Nutrition makes a big difference and would you like a 7 day gun season?  No thanks!


----------



## Throwback

Well boys, I went hunting for about an hour today since that was all the time I had. Didn't see a buttonhead, or a deer at all for that matter. But the first one I see will be killed in honor of all the horn pimps in Georgia that think they are somehow superior to everyone else. 

What is funny is these are the same people that think they are somehow a geneticist and know when a buck is a "CULL BUCK" and needs to be killed. IMO it is REALLY because they haven't killed a "big ole buck" like they thought they were capable of and need an excuse for killing what they think is a sup-par deer. 

T


----------



## 243Savage

Throwback said:


> Didn't see a buttonhead



I'll post pics of one after my trip this weekend unless I decide not to let one of those pesky B&C whoppers walk.   Them dern things are everywhere.


----------



## pcsolutions1

Adirondacker said:


> I'll take it a step further. Years ago I got into bow hunting because I hunted an area with a relatively low deer density and a buck to doe ratio of something like 1 to 15 or 20. It was a buck only area for everything but primitive weapons. 85 -90% of the deer harvested each year were 1 1/2 yo bucks. I got into bow hunting so I could get more time in the woods and meat in the freezer. Well the first deer that walked into bow range got plunked and turned out to be about a 90 -100 lb button buck. I was thrilled and what’s more that little buck tasted so good my wife told me I should only shoot the little ones from then on. We had eaten meat from a number of older bucks and even a few does from the southern region of the state where they issued doe tags and that little guy was by far the best we ever had. Some people might consider it wasting game to let the deer get too old.
> 
> My point is that if you look at the heart of QDM it is about killing mature deer that hopefully have mature racks ( I have never heard anything said about quality/taste of the meat). Yes you kill a lot of does and maybe cull some smaller bucks but the focus is to increase the chances that the manager/harvester will get a mature deer. Many (it could even be most) other deer hunters have a different focus.
> 
> I realize that the guy that started this probably did so just to yanks a few chains, so what. It has continued a conversation I think should be ongoing. I know we won't all agree and that's fine. Just don't let some people say "THIS IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO" when it isn't. QDM may be the best way to consistently harvest large deer from managed herds but that is not why everyone hunts.
> 
> If it were up to me everyone that wished to be considered a skilled hunter would have to get rid of as much technology as possible and hunt in remote natural/unmanaged habitats. They'd have a limited number of  tags for a very long season. They'd have to drag any deer they shot out of the woods without machinery. They'd need to know how to gut, skin, butcher, and utilize every part of what they killed. But that is not what everyone would like. It is not even possible for everyone in this day and age.
> 
> It is just ironic to me that with all the obstacles facing hunting today that we can’t see past our own individual small mindedness (yes MY WAY is right for me) and try to keep all ethical hunters on the same team in the fight to maintain our varied hunting heritages. Let’s keep talking folks. Let’s find the best way to keep hunter numbers and ethics high and the best way to keep the experience as enjoyable as possible for everyone.




This does bring up another interesting point.  Go read in the forums about hog hunting.  There's plenty of guys that hunt big boars for the trophy, but you hear them acknowledge that you don't shoot them for the food and they call the 90-100 pounders the perfect eating size.  What's so different about deer that means there is not a good eating size of them as well?

Tom


----------



## Lady Ducked'up

I have taken a total of 38 deer now. Including a doe I got with muzzle loader on Oct. 15. Over the past couple of years I have chossen to hunt for mature bucks. My choice. I let 4 bucks walk last year and ended the season with 3 does. I was happy with that. Now this year we have a 10 or 8 point on the trail cam. Can't see it real well. Was it 1 that I let walk? Who knows? Killing a small buck is not for me. I would love to see a child kill anysize buck or someone that has never taken a buck at all. But for me it is not an option anymore. I have killed many bucks but I am looking for 1 that is 16" inside or better.  I am not knocking anybody for the deer they take. To each his own.

              Lady Ducked'up


----------



## displacedhntr

When I hunted in Ga I always tried shooting at least two little ones every year.  The meat is so much more tender.  When I first starting hunting as a kid my father and I were meat hunters and a nice rack was a bonus.  It comes down to nutrition.  The deer in Kansas have so much farm land to graze even a 5 year old buck tastes good without the tuffness and gamey flavor.  I have passed up several small bucks including a nice 8 pointer Sunday evening.  He wasn't very wide but had some mass but he wasn't what I was looking for.  I remember a day were that deer would have taken a dirt nap and I would have been more than proud to pose with him.  In Kanas you get one any sex tag so if you dont see the buck you want you can take a doe with it for the meat.  I would be more than happy to take a doe if I dont find the caliber buck I am looking for.  150 class or better is what I am after. To each their own.  Enjoy yourselves and pass on the tradition.


----------



## Adirondacker

displacedhntr said:


> When I hunted in Ga I always tried shooting at least two little ones every year.  The meat is so much more tender.  When I first starting hunting as a kid my father and I were meat hunters and a nice rack was a bonus.  It comes down to nutrition.  The deer in Kansas have so much farm land to graze even a 5 year old buck tastes good without the tuffness and gamey flavor. ....



When I had a chance to fill a doe tag for meat in NY I had a farm I had permission to hunt where the deer fed on corn as long as it was standing. Man did they eat good. I also hunted areas where deer had marginal habitat and feed on tree buds half the time. Meat definitely had a different taste.


----------



## BIGABOW

Branchminnow said:


> Here you go bud!!!
> 
> We got these last year on pine log WMA and if I had read my regulations and knew that I could kill two bucks instead of one then I would have a small six point on the tailgate as well.



 nice job Branch!!!


----------



## roadkill

> horn pimps in Georgia



Now that's a good one right there!  I need a hookup!


----------



## Public Land Prowler

I would rather shoot a small buck than drink the gatorade in the left hand side in marklands daughter's pic on the first page!!!! (Congrats to her)

Anyways I do it cause I want to and I can.On public land you have NO control over the deer herd or anyone who is hunting there.Just to show how much of a hypocrite I am I enjoy passing them in QDM areas,and don't shoot them on my property.

Can I ask a question though?If it doesn't affect your deer herd why do you care?SOme deer that were never given a chance to grow...



























Seriously though I do it 'cause I am not skilled enough to harvest mature animals.


----------



## Derek Edge

Boy, some of you need to taste the sausage that our local processor is making...mmMMmm.  I shot a doe Sunday, and two this evening.  I am done meat hunting and will only hunt for a trophy from now on.  BUT...if I had seen a small buck before I shot these three, then I would more than likely have shot it also.  See, my family happens to like deer meat, and I see it as my duty to fill the freezer first.  I have always killed 3 for the freezer, and then go on about hunting for horns.  Oh, and if I get lucky and get a deer of any size or sex within the sights of my Bowtech, then I'm letting the muzzies eat.

And though it's already been said a dozen times, don't worry about what other people are doing, it's their time and money, not yours.


----------



## brinkf350

*Well Said!*



Randy said:


> It has taken me a long time to understand this....
> Why?  Because they can.  To some people deer hunting is about the challenge between the hunter and a mature animal.  To some it is about killing anything.  To some it is about killing everything.  To some it is about killing with anything.  To some it is about killing with everything.  To some it is about just being in the woods.  Certainly it takes us all to make the world go around, even if it seems to be going in the wrong direction some time.


 Well done Randy, This is the best statement I have seen on this thread. And just to add that what is a trophy to me or you might be something much less for some one else.


----------



## ultramag

I am sure this will get things going.I have been thru all of the stages of hunting.I used to shoot every deer i saw like i hated them or something.If it was brown it was down.If i saw the least little bit of antler i was shooting his butt.I am glad i dont do that any more.I understand letting youngsters getting their first deer and letting him be a yearling, but then tell him or her that the next buck needs to be bigger unless yall are starving and absolutely need to eat venison to survive.When you shoot all of the young bucks right now that you see chasing does that just means that the rut is just starting, the big bucks start next.I wish Georgia would make it a one buck limit and had limitations on him.Shoot all of the does you want and let the bucks grow up.My buddy has a processing place.he took in 40 deer saturday and 30 of them were bucks with one being a mature buck.Why shoot all of the yearling bucks i just dont get it, Yall go ahead and jump on me because i said i was not gonna post on here anymore but figured i would just make one more.I see no need for hunters that have been hunting for a while to shoot a yearling buck just to say they shot one.Take your video camera.Come on bring it  on yall.I am ready for you.


----------



## Guy

ultramag said:


> I am sure this will get things going.I have been thru all of the stages of hunting.I used to shoot every deer i saw like i hated them or something.If it was brown it was down.If i saw the least little bit of antler i was shooting his butt.I am glad i dont do that any more.I understand letting youngsters getting their first deer and letting him be a yearling, but then tell him or her that the next buck needs to be bigger unless yall are starving and absolutely need to eat venison to survive.When you shoot all of the young bucks right now that you see chasing does that just means that the rut is just starting, the big bucks start next.I wish Georgia would make it a one buck limit and had limitations on him.Shoot all of the does you want and let the bucks grow up.My buddy has a processing place.he took in 40 deer saturday and 30 of them were bucks with one being a mature buck.Why shoot all of the yearling bucks i just dont get it, Yall go ahead and jump on me because i said i was not gonna post on here anymore but figured i would just make one more.I see no need for hunters that have been hunting for a while to shoot a yearling buck just to say they shot one.Take your video camera.Come on bring it  on yall.I am ready for you.




I'm with ya 100%!  Our heard in GA, specifically on public land will never amount to having quality deer because of the brown it's down attitude.  Glad my club went QDM this year.  

Shoot a doe if you want meat.


----------



## ultramag

Guy said:


> I'm with ya 100%!  Our heard in GA, specifically on public land will never amount to having quality deer because of the brown it's down attitude.  Glad my club went QDM this year.
> 
> Shoot a doe if you want meat.



The rut is just starting to kick in .I saw an 8pt and a 10pt following does today out of the stand.The big buck came in at dark grunting his butt off chasing a doe all underneath my stand.If you keep shooting baby bucks you will not have a chance at a big one.


----------



## Guy

ultramag said:


> The rut is just starting to kick in .I saw an 8pt and a 10pt following does today out of the stand.The big buck came in at dark grunting his butt off chasing a doe all underneath my stand.If you keep shooting baby bucks you will not have a chance at a big one.



Trust me. i have been patiently waiting!  My chance will come.  My next bucks that i take will be at least 8 points and something i will mount.


----------



## ultramag

ultramag said:


> The rut is just starting to kick in .I saw an 8pt and a 10pt following does today out of the stand.The big buck came in at dark grunting his butt off chasing a doe all underneath my stand.If you keep shooting baby bucks you will not have a chance at a big one.



And the big buck was not the 10 pt i could have shot him a 100 times.Georgia could grow some big deer all over the state if people would let the young bucks walk.


----------



## ultramag

Guy said:


> Trust me. i have been patiently waiting!  My chance will come.  My next bucks that i take will be at least 8 points and something i will mount.



good luck Guy i hope you get him


----------



## Throwback

ultramag said:


> And the big buck was not the 10 pt i could have shot him a 100 times.Georgia could grow some big deer all over the state if people would let the young bucks walk.



There are lots of places in GA that will NEVER have "big" bucks. 

not everyone cares about it, believe it or not. 


T


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

Public Land Prowler...thats a nice bunch of youngsters there...put them all together and you would get one that would be slightly smaller than what i am going to shoot back home in NYS next month.  Just figured i would rub it in.


----------



## ultramag

Throwback said:


> There are lots of places in GA that will NEVER have "big" bucks.
> 
> not everyone cares about it, believe it or not.
> 
> 
> T



I guess you are right about not everyone caring about growing big bucks.Everyone is different.


----------



## Walkie Takie

*Bucks*

I agree w/ you   Ultramag     right on   ,  good thread //
 I don't CARE  what any man kill's on his lease or property
  but , in Washington co club I do , CARE ,  
  The hardest thing Iever done in the woods  was let small bucks walk  , man it was like some one  or some thing in side of me  telling me to kill that buck    
  like you said when I  started hunting  it was my job to kill ever buck I saw when on the stand ///   if I said I saw one and let it walk  , man they would have jumped my xxx
  really  , they believe we were there to kill them all (bucks)
   if not you needed to get your self home     
 and now I feel like if Iwas to shoot a small buck , Iwould not get the change to see or shoot the (  big boy )    
 just me  , but that the way I  feel 
 good luck to you all ,       w/t        
  Hey   Mel .  remember the old Reliance day's   ??????
  ps  thank's Bruce C. & Terry R.


----------



## Adirondacker

ultramag said:


> I am sure this will get things going.I have been thru all of the stages of hunting.I used to shoot every deer i saw like i hated them or something.If it was brown it was down.



My Response: _*So were you wrong when you did that?
*_
Originally Posted by ultramag:  "If i saw the least little bit of antler i was shooting his butt.I am glad i dont do that any more."

My Response: _*Why? What specifically makes your current behavior better?*_

Originally Posted by ultramag:  "I understand letting youngsters getting their first deer and letting him be a yearling, but then tell him or her that the next buck needs to be bigger unless yall are starving and absolutely need to eat venison to survive."

My Response: *Why must the next deer be bigger? So that they understand you or anyone else that has shot something bigger accomplished more? Doesn't that devalue their great accomplishment?
*
Originally Posted by ultramag:  "When you shoot all of the young bucks right now that you see chasing does that just means that the rut is just starting, the big bucks start next."

My Response: *This may be true but has nothing to do with the argument at hand. Implicit in this statement is the underlying assumption that "bigger is better" or "i killed a bigger buck = I am a better hunter"* 

Originally Posted by ultramag:  "I wish Georgia would make it a one buck limit and had limitations on him.[/QUOTE]

My Response: *You mention below that 29 of the 40 deer that went to the processor were immature bucks. Implimenting your suggestion(s) would cause hunter participation to decline even more. IMHO.
*
Originally Posted by ultramag:  "Shoot all of the does you want and let the bucks grow up."

My Response:  *So does = meat and big bucks = a real accomplichment and little  bucks = only a reduction in th echance of shooting a big buck (unless your a young hunter)*

Originally Posted by ultramag:  "My buddy has a processing place.he took in 40 deer saturday and 30 of them were bucks with one being a mature buck.Why shoot all of the yearling bucks i just dont get it, Yall go ahead and jump on me because i said i was not gonna post on here anymore but figured i would just make one more."

Originally Posted by ultramag:  "I see no need for hunters that have been hunting for a while to shoot a yearling buck just to say they shot one."

My Response:  *I think this hits your real underlying motivation...you think others just shoot a buck to  have something to tell. Do you now just shot bigger bucks so that you have something to tell that makes you look better than those that shoot a smaller buck?
*
Originally Posted by ultramag:  "Take your video camera.Come on bring it  on yall.I am ready for you."

My Response:  *Why don't you just video the bigger deer like you ask of those that shoot smaller bucks? Then even those that "hunt" the area after you might see those deer. You suggest that it would be plenty rewarding for them, why not for you? Because you are hunting to prove something to others concerning your skill as a hunter? Am I right? If you say you just want to prove something to yourself than why put down others that set their own arbitrary standards?

Again I think QDM is fine for those with the time and $resources$. Who am I to tell others how they should spend those things or what they should do on their own property? My point about QDM is that it is almost always designed to allow certain hunters the opportunity to set themselves (in their own minds and by their own standards) above the rest of the other hunters as having accomplished something greater. The measure they use to judge to set themselves apart and judge their accomplishments over time become the only standards that anyone can or at least should use to judge success. They have a hard time comprehending why anyone would do or think differently then they do. They see anyone that doesn't fall in lock step with QDM as undermining their chances at a big buck.

If you want QDM have at it. Nothing wrong with it. Enjoy the freedom our great country provides. Set your own standards for you hunting experience. Set them as high as you want.  I may try QDM someday if I have enough $resources$. I think we just need to be carefull that QDM doesn't become the standard for the thought police of the deer hunting community. 

You asked us to bring it on.* Please  understand this is not meant to belittle or disrespect you at all...just to have an open discussion.


----------



## jimmyswan

Ultramag I agree with you, this is the 2nd year on my club and all i saw being loaded up Sat morning were little bucks. I passed up a 7 point and came home empty handed. When i told a fellow member about seeing him the response was "why didnt you shoot him, everyone else would have" that really got me thinking. This has been a good post to read and I wholeheartedly respect everyones opinions, everyone hunts for different reasons. I hunted as a kid and gave it up for 15 years and started again 4 years ago and have yet to shoot a buck, not from lack of opportunity only because I wont shoot one unless I'll mount it. Anyway the moral of my ramblings here is that I decided on my way home that this is not the club for me and I need to find a club that fits my goal's. Very simple fix.


----------



## Derek Edge

I believe in waiting too, now that my freezer is full.  But let me ask some of you this.  Would you not feel like crap if you lost your lease within the next couple of years?  Believe it or not, it is happening everywhere.


----------



## ultramag

Adirondacker said:


> My Response: _*So were you wrong when you did that?
> *_
> Originally Posted by ultramag:  "If i saw the least little bit of antler i was shooting his butt.I am glad i dont do that any more."
> 
> My Response: _*Why? What specifically makes your current behavior better?*_
> 
> Originally Posted by ultramag:  "I understand letting youngsters getting their first deer and letting him be a yearling, but then tell him or her that the next buck needs to be bigger unless yall are starving and absolutely need to eat venison to survive."
> 
> My Response: *Why must the next deer be bigger? So that they understand you or anyone else that has shot something bigger accomplished more? Doesn't that devalue their great accomplishment?
> *
> Originally Posted by ultramag:  "When you shoot all of the young bucks right now that you see chasing does that just means that the rut is just starting, the big bucks start next."
> 
> My Response: *This may be true but has nothing to do with the argument at hand. Implicit in this statement is the underlying assumption that "bigger is better" or "i killed a bigger buck = I am a better hunter"*
> 
> Originally Posted by ultramag:  "I wish Georgia would make it a one buck limit and had limitations on him.



My Response: *You mention below that 29 of the 40 deer that went to the processor were immature bucks. Implimenting your suggestion(s) would cause hunter participation to decline even more. IMHO.
*
Originally Posted by ultramag:  "Shoot all of the does you want and let the bucks grow up."

My Response:  *So does = meat and big bucks = a real accomplichment and little  bucks = only a reduction in th echance of shooting a big buck (unless your a young hunter)*

Originally Posted by ultramag:  "My buddy has a processing place.he took in 40 deer saturday and 30 of them were bucks with one being a mature buck.Why shoot all of the yearling bucks i just dont get it, Yall go ahead and jump on me because i said i was not gonna post on here anymore but figured i would just make one more."

Originally Posted by ultramag:  "I see no need for hunters that have been hunting for a while to shoot a yearling buck just to say they shot one."

My Response:  *I think this hits your real underlying motivation...you think others just shoot a buck to  have something to tell. Do you now just shot bigger bucks so that you have something to tell that makes you look better than those that shoot a smaller buck?
*
Originally Posted by ultramag:  "Take your video camera.Come on bring it  on yall.I am ready for you."

My Response:  *Why don't you just video the bigger deer like you ask of those that shoot smaller bucks? Then even those that "hunt" the area after you might see those deer. You suggest that it would be plenty rewarding for them, why not for you? Because you are hunting to prove something to others concerning your skill as a hunter? Am I right? If you say you just want to prove something to yourself than why put down others that set their own arbitrary standards?

Again I think QDM is fine for those with the time and $resources$. Who am I to tell others how they should spend those things or what they should do on their own property? My point about QDM is that it is almost always designed to allow certain hunters the opportunity to set themselves (in their own minds and by their own standards) above the rest of the other hunters as having accomplished something greater. The measure they use to judge to set themselves apart and judge their accomplishments over time become the only standards that anyone can or at least should use to judge success. They have a hard time comprehending why anyone would do or think differently then they do. They see anyone that doesn't fall in lock step with QDM as undermining their chances at a big buck.

If you want QDM have at it. Nothing wrong with it. Enjoy the freedom our great country provides. Set your own standards for you hunting experience. Set them as high as you want.  I may try QDM someday if I have enough $resources$. I think we just need to be carefull that QDM doesn't become the standard for the thought police of the deer hunting community. 

You asked us to bring it on.* Please  understand this is not meant to belittle or disrespect you at all...just to have an open discussion.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for breaking it down for me with your precise grammer.Yall have your open discussion.I am done here.
I hope everyone has a great hunting season and take care.
                                                Ultramag


----------



## Adirondacker

Originally posted by Ultramag: "Thanks for breaking it down for me with your precise grammer.Yall have your open discussion.I am done here. I hope everyone has a great hunting season and take care."
                                                Ultramag

Ultramag, I assure you my grammer is not very precise.  Breaking what down? I was asking questions and offering observation to better understand and further discuss your position. A position I say you  are certainly intitled to have. My intent was to explore the issue from another point of view so that young hunters or those that do not hold to the QDM don't feel like they are doing something wrong.


----------



## Branchminnow

Seemed legitimate to me.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr

This is why GGreenway we take spikes and immature bucks. Look at this smile.  This was her first deer on her 10th Birthday. I have a 150 class 14 pointer that is in my avatar and I would not take ten of them for the smile on this young lady with her first deer. Priceless!
Good Luck, Tim


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

Trophy HUnter in GA, 

Both of them bucks are nice, the one in your avatar and the one that your daughter has...

I got a mess like the one in my Avatar, and i think that any deer is a great deer for youngsters...and for older and more educated hunters, adult does and adult bucks are good ones...to each his own i guess...


----------



## Branchminnow

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Trophy HUnter in GA,
> 
> Both of them bucks are nice, the one in your avatar and the one that your daughter has...
> 
> I got a mess like the one in my Avatar, and i think that any deer is a great deer for youngsters...and for older and more educated hunters, adult does and adult bucks are good ones...to each his own i guess...



Im very glad that you helped us keep the "to each his own"


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter

I agree that there should be a minimum number of points, but the inside spread of a deer doesnt always hold true with big deer. Last year on our club in Coweta County a buck was killed with a 13" inside spread, but scored 158 5/8" (green score).


----------



## 56willysnut

Randy said:


> It has taken me a long time to understand this....
> Why?  Because they can.  To some people deer hunting is about the challenge between the hunter and a mature animal.  To some it is about killing anything.  To some it is about killing everything.  To some it is about killing with anything.  To some it is about killing with everything.  To some it is about just being in the woods.  Certainly it takes us all to make the world go around, even if it seems to be going in the wrong direction some time.



*X2*  I guess they're afraid to let it grow 'cause they're neighbor will kill it anyway.


----------



## CHEVY3

I hunt for meat also if I get a rack thats a plus if it's brown it's down them horns are tough eatin.


----------



## sewer hog

Statewide QDM and put an age limit on non qdm, say if your under 18 its okay and then open doe days year round and statewide.


----------



## dognducks

Dutch said:


> Here you go..GGreenway just for you. Shot last Monday on Oconee NF with my M/L.


thats dirty right there


----------



## ofdtruckie

If its a trophy to you and its legal shoot it.If you want tougher restrictions hunt Dooly or some other QDM county like I do just my preference.


----------



## Al33

Adirondacker said:


> Originally posted by Ultramag: "Thanks for breaking it down for me with your precise grammer.Yall have your open discussion.I am done here. I hope everyone has a great hunting season and take care."
> Ultramag
> 
> Ultramag, I assure you my grammer is not very precise.  Breaking what down? I was asking questions and offering observation to better understand and further discuss your position. A position I say you  are certainly intitled to have. My intent was to explore the issue from another point of view so that young hunters or those that do not hold to the QDM don't feel like they are doing something wrong.



Very well done Adirondaker! An intelligent response and series of questions to explore the reasons we all have for our own standards when it comes to hunting whitetails.


----------



## TOW

toddboucher said:


> I feel the answer is simple, all big bucks states(except Taxes) allow only (1) buck. This way if you want to shoot a smaller one its ok, but your done. If not you hold off for the big boy, I feel it would be a win/win for the quality of big bucks-except for the fact of not getting to shoot 2 bucks.
> Ok the down side, you shoot one and then come the dream buck, next year you may wait longer.
> 
> I feel it would be worth a 3-5 year study and see what happens.
> 
> just my 2-cents



Not true.

Only Ohio and Kentucky have one buck limits out of the top ten "big buck states".


----------



## TOW

Who do we want to please when we go deer hunting?

Ourselves....

As long as we are pleased in what we hunt and possibly kill that is where the rubber meets the road.

You don't tell me what I can kill and I'll return the favor..


----------



## Son

*small bucks*

I agree with having the freedom to take whatevers within the law.
Definitely not for regulating others because of personal opinion. That happens too much already in some areas.

I personally hunt mature bucks, but not everybody is as experienced, nor have the years hunting I do. I believe they have the right to mature to the level through a normal process of working their way up so to speak. Not having to wait for a "GUNTHER" everytime they go hunting.


----------



## Adirondacker

Al33 said:


> Very well done Adirondaker! An intelligent response and series of questions to explore the reasons we all have for our own standards when it comes to hunting whitetails.



Al , thanks. I think that we need to have these discussions as people who are concerned about our hunting heritage. I am just as much pro QDM for those that want to make that commitment as I am "shoot anything that is legal" for those that may want a pile of meat in the freezer or a bunch of little racks tacked up somewhere. I think the big danger is in saying, "bow hunters are the only real hunters" or "muzzle load hunters are the only real hunters" or "backwoods wilderness  hunters are the only real hunters" or Pickadilly Circus brand food plot hunters are the only real hunters" or "QDM  hunters are the only real hunters", etc. 

Where I used to hunt in NY there was no state wide antler restrictions I am aware of. 85% + bucks shot each year were 1 1/2. Most hunters only had one buck tag (if they were gun hunters only) and they still chose to shoot small racked or spike deer, but other people got together and managed land or hunted remote areas and still killed big deer. Maybe not as many as in GA or Ill. but they got it done and found a way to enjoy the experience. I really fear that a state wide QDM program would hurt an already poor hunter recruitment/participation rate.

Now being a dedicated bow hunter I would selfishly love a real long bow season (like Ill.) and very short gun season in GA but I realize that wouldn't serve most hunters interests and would go against the GA tradition of a long gun season that overlapped the rut. I say do what works for you within the law. If you want to make statewide changes that's great as long as the heritage is not harmed by in the long run.

I have never killed a monster buck (i have missed one each w/ gun and bow)and would love to, but I still love deer hunting and have learned to loved the who experience so much it is apart of who I am. I know folks   I can be long winded...sorry.


----------



## zksailfish

This comes up every year. My club is QDM and so is the rest of the leases that we back up to. If you do not like your club or the club next door then leave. I bet you killed small spikes and 4 points and small 7 until you are the level that you are at. I will not kill something smaller than I have already killed.

I also do not look down on someone that has a son or daughter  or even a new hunter that kills any size deer that they are proud of.

On a side note I will not be on a club that if it is brown it is down and every buck that is seen is killed. This limits my chance of havesting a good buck 2/3 years out. This is my choice and there is clubs for everyone. I just care that we increase the number or hunter in this sport


----------



## Branchminnow

TOW said:


> Who do we want to please when we go deer hunting?
> 
> Ourselves....
> 
> As long as we are pleased in what we hunt and possibly kill that is where the rubber meets the road.
> 
> You don't tell me what I can kill and I'll return the favor..



You are alright for a northern fella  

Seriously Im with you, good point.


----------



## pcsolutions1

*great response*



Son said:


> I agree with having the freedom to take whatevers within the law.
> Definitely not for regulating others because of personal opinion. That happens too much already in some areas.
> 
> I personally hunt mature bucks, but not everybody is as experienced, nor have the years hunting I do. I believe they have the right to mature to the level through a normal process of working their way up so to speak. Not having to wait for a "GUNTHER" everytime they go hunting.




That's the most reasonable response I have heard on here.  Thank you.  I had noticed that even some of the strict qdm guys said they went through the other phases as well.

Tom


----------



## Branchminnow

scooter1 said:


> Exactly what is the life span of a thread? Are they immortal?



I think some of them are, but it also depends on the poster's who post the most in a particular thread.


----------



## pcsolutions1

*another one*



zksailfish said:


> This comes up every year. My club is QDM and so is the rest of the leases that we back up to. If you do not like your club or the club next door then leave. I bet you killed small spikes and 4 points and small 7 until you are the level that you are at. I will not kill something smaller than I have already killed.
> 
> I also do not look down on someone that has a son or daughter  or even a new hunter that kills any size deer that they are proud of.
> 
> On a side note I will not be on a club that if it is brown it is down and every buck that is seen is killed. This limits my chance of havesting a good buck 2/3 years out. This is my choice and there is clubs for everyone. I just care that we increase the number or hunter in this sport




Another excellent response.  Thanks.

Tom


----------



## Branchminnow

Phases?? I went through those when I went through  puberty.

I like to eat the deer meat, period. Call it maturity or whatever you want to but lets make this comparison, 

You tell me which is more mature, for you or anyone else for that matter to get all tore up and excited about a 150 class deer as they do on TV? Going everyweekend straight from work on Friday evening to the huntcamp, getting away from the wife and kids and going after the afore mentioned buck???? And passing on the little ones so they can grow???

Or

Taking the kids with you (not so much your kids) and letting them shoot a 2 inch long spike??? I think maturity has alot to with your priorities not so much as you think you cannot be satisfied with shooting a small buck. 

FYI I got more excited about my Nephew killing his first two does lastyear on the same morning , within 30 seconds of one another, than I did about the biggest buck Ive EVER killed.

So yall tell me which is more mature????

Honestly it does not matter to me how you hunt, but dont belittle those that hunt differently,


----------



## PHIL M




----------



## DDD

Whoa!  I thought I missed something, so I pulled my hunting license out and it says "Antlered Buck, ANY size".  From this original post, I thought I had done something wrong, I was about to call the game warden and turn myself in for being an idiot, but then I realized that some folks can't keep their mouth shut or their thoughts to themselves.

Oh well, now I have to fill out that tag of 4 on one side this weekend!  

Shoot straight and kill a 4 pointer this weekend at the chance of being declared an idiot.


----------



## Branchminnow

DaculaDeerDropper said:


> I realized that some folks can't keep their mouth shut or their thoughts to themselves.
> 
> 
> Shoot straight and kill a 4 pointer this weekend at the chance of being declared an idiot.



You trying to tell me something????


----------



## Adirondacker

Branchminnow said:


> Phases?? I went through those when I went through  puberty.
> 
> I like to eat the deer meat, period. Call it maturity or whatever you want to but lets make this comparison,
> 
> You tell me which is more mature, for you or anyone else for that matter to get all tore up and excited about a 150 class deer as they do on TV? Going everyweekend straight from work on Friday evening to the huntcamp, getting away from the wife and kids and going after the afore mentioned buck???? And passing on the little ones so they can grow???
> 
> Or
> 
> Taking the kids with you (not so much your kids) and letting them shoot a 2 inch long spike??? I think maturity has alot to with your priorities not so much as you think you cannot be satisfied with shooting a small buck.
> 
> FYI I got more excited about my Nephew killing his first two does lastyear on the same morning , within 30 seconds of one another, than I did about the biggest buck Ive EVER killed.
> 
> So yall tell me which is more mature????
> 
> Honestly it does not matter to me how you hunt, but dont belittle those that hunt differently,



I could not agree with you more! Very well put.

Now for a confession: I have been practicing QDM this year at my new hunt club!! I  let two little bucks walk  during the muzzle loader season. Of course that is because it takes so long to reload and I missed the first shot!


----------



## Branchminnow

Adirondacker said:


> I could not agree with you more! Very well put.
> 
> Now for a confession: I have been preacticing QDM this year at my new hunt club!! I  let two little bucks walk  during the muzzle loader season. Of course that is because it takes so long to reload and I missed the first shot!



That there is funny


----------



## deer30084

I paid $750 dues for my hunting club.  My license allows me 4 doe and 2 bucks.

The hunt is on.


----------



## Branchminnow

deer30084 said:


> I paid $750 dues for my hunting club.  My license allows me 4 doe and 2 bucks.
> 
> The hunt is on.



Go get em.


----------



## BIG_AL

Well, it sure looks like ya'll ran ole CGreenway off. I bet he won't post again for a while.


----------



## Thunder

*That done it!!!!*

Been following this and have been   my butt off. After not shooting a buck for the past 3 seasons letting at least 20 different bucks go by (a few were REAL close) waiting on that Illinios monster, Y'all got me pumped up now!!!!   

Next weekend I'm gonna get me that fat 4 pointer!!!!   The presure has been unreal waiting to pop one!

In fact, with this whole forum behind me, I might go on a real huntin' spree!!!  

He Haw!!


----------



## Public Land Prowler

Hi I'm PLP ,and I'm a small buckaholic.....I just can't seem to stop shooting small bucks on public land free deer hunts...







Bragging?No,but it's funny to imagine how upset someone 300 miles away would be because they see a small buck being took out.

Sorry but I don't fill my gas tank up,ride around trying to find a spot where someone hasn't already climbed up,listen to timber get cut down 1/4 mile away,and have people walk in on me...just for fun.Like I said before,I will pass them up on private/QDM managed land,but not when I can get them for free on public land where everyone else IS doing it.When DNR puts a restriction on buck size on the free hunts,then I will abide by it,until then I will keep shooting on WMA's.


----------



## gabowman

sewer hog said:


> Statewide QDM and put an age limit on non qdm, say if your under 18 its okay and then open doe days year round and statewide.



See....this is what I do not understand at all. Yea, open doe slaughtering up year round. Kill every last one out. Hunt the big bucks and shoot them out. Then what do you have? That's exactly why I wont shoot a doe. Somebody has got to save our resources.


----------



## willhunt

*This makes me mad, too...*



Minner said:


> Well, if I'd shot a doe yesterday, I'd have broke the law as there are no doe days up here yet. If I'd have seen a small buck, I very well may have shot it. But what do I know, I'm just an idiot (apparently)




I brought up this exact thing in a largely ignored post a few days ago.  It's easy to sit down in Statesboro and judge those of us hunting in the northern zone who kill smaller bucks BECAUSE THEY ARE THE ONLY ONES WE CAN TAKE LEGALLY.  Come up here to hunt and see how many Illinois class bucks you can kill.  I'm betting that if you hunt for the next few years you MIGHT see one.  Just enjoy your doe days and shut up...

There, now I feel better.  Good huntin' to y'all...

wh


----------



## quailchaser

I'm still waiting to see pictures of all his QDM trophy deer.  I am beginning to think he doesn't really know how to hunt, he just likes to talk about it.


----------



## hoghunter78

Clark10 said:


> I personally hunt for the meat and the experience of being in the woods.  Racks really don't taste that good out of the frying pan.
> 
> Get off your high horse and let people do what they want within the law.  It's people like you that want to make there own rules that i have issues with.
> 
> By the way if you shoot a doe after the Rut - You may be killing a pregnant one that has the next Record holder on it's way.
> 
> Grow up and stop judging.



i totally agree every rack i ever got taste just like crap


----------



## Lthomas

Okay. JMHO.. This thread is stupid. No not all the posts in it..Okay mabey the first one was stupid.


----------



## hunterdurham

I guess ggreenway has shot trophy deer all his life,no 4 pointers in his closest.Or was it ok for him to start with a small buck but not for anyone else.It must be nice!I would rather see a kid kill a 4 pointer and keep hunting then have them quit hunting because he can't live up to ggreenways standards.If I want to shoot alegal deer I will and no one is going to stop me!See we eat our deer not their anthers.Sorry to everyone but had to vent,I've been hunting longer then this ggreenway has been alive!If you don't like georgia hunters then move!


----------



## GGreenway

I'm sick and tired of all the uneducated comments!  If you read my last reply, you will understand my feelings on first time hunters and children.  

Matter of fact,  I killed a main frame 10 pointer Sunday morning.  I will post the picture as soon as possible and if you would like to see the rest of my QDM bucks killed over the past years... drive to Statesboro.    I apoligize to the real hunters who try and make hunting a challenging sport for having to read all of the stupid comments.

LOVE,
GGREENWAY


----------



## outdoorgirl




----------



## PHIL M

GG, I hold out for the bigguns myself, but you cant push QDM down peoples throat. I would love to see everyone let bucks get old, but it ain't gonna happen! The best we can do is join a big club that has the same interest. Talk about beating a dead horse! You can't change the world! The only uneducated post in this thread is post #1!


----------



## Branchminnow

GGreenway said:


> I'm sick and tired of all the uneducated comments!  If you read my last reply, you will understand my feelings on first time hunters and children.
> 
> Matter of fact,  I killed a main frame 10 pointer Sunday morning.  I will post the picture as soon as possible and if you would like to see the rest of my QDM bucks killed over the past years... drive to Statesboro.    I apoligize to the real hunters who try and make hunting a challenging sport for having to read all of the stupid comments.
> 
> LOVE,
> GGREENWAY



I think everybody read your comments on children and first timers, no body disagrees with you on that, but the fact of the matter is your angry tone and down talking to all who kill smaller bucks, was , offensive to the majority of people here, if you want to make change then fine make change, but if you want to inflame and make people not like something then all you have to do is make comments like you did when you started the thread, and honestly, the tone of the last post you made.

BTW congrats on your deer, but dont be surprised if I dont shoot a spike and post a pic of it, I dont and nor do alot of folks really care about horns, tone it down a little and work on statewide QDM in a way that folks will listen to, and not get all worked up about.


----------



## Branchminnow

Lthomas said:


> Okay. JMHO.. This thread is stupid. No not all the posts in it..Okay mabey the first one was stupid.



Ive got alot of time invested i this thread............


----------



## Lthomas

GGreenway said:


> I apoligize to the real hunters who try and make hunting a challenging sport for having to read all of the stupid comments.
> 
> LOVE,
> GGREENWAY



So where do those that try to make it a family sport or family event come into play. Mabey those folks are not in it for antler glory. For that matter please define "Real hunters" Is it the guy that sits in the woods wearing bibs and a flannel shirt  while he waits patiently for any legal deer to walk by? Naww couldnt be him...Oh wait...I bet its the guy that waits for the largest set of horns while all decked out with the latest up todate hunting gear over a thousand dollar chunk of food plot.. 
God forbid that the first guy shoot his legal deer while sitting on a game trial without the proper gear and ideaology. Its amazing how That completely takes him out of the real hunter category.


----------



## Lthomas

Branchminnow said:


> Ive got alot of time invested i this thread............



You also have a lot of time invested in trying to catch that big ole trout. Just aint happend yet. hahahahahahaha. Sorry just had to go there. One of these days me and yous is gonna have to hit a stream.


----------



## BIGABOW

Branchminnow said:


> I think everybody read your comments on children and first timers, no body disagrees with you on that, but the fact of the matter is your angry tone and down talking to all who kill smaller bucks, was , offensive to the majority of people here, if you want to make change then fine make change, but if you want to inflame and make people not like something then all you have to do is make comments like you did when you started the thread, and honestly, the tone of the last post you made.
> 
> BTW congrats on your deer, but dont be surprised if I dont shoot a spike and post a pic of it, I dont and nor do alot of folks really care about horns, tone it down a little and work on statewide QDM in a way that folks will listen to, and not get all worked up about.



       
nice Branch! l agree with most all the post here -the trophy is in the eye of the beholder.

there have been (7) seven deer killed this year in the two weeks of rifle season at our club...
1  doe
1  button
3  spikes
1  5 pointer
1  9 pointer

all but one of those were killed by grown men
and they will eat good too!!!!!!


----------



## Adirondacker

GGreenway said:


> ...  I apoligize to the real hunters who try and make hunting a challenging sport for having to read all of the stupid comments.
> 
> LOVE,
> GGREENWAY



So "real hunters" do it your "challenging" way!?!?  

And your calling comments that differ with your point of view "stupid"?  

Then you close your post with "LOVE". My understanding of the word love is seeking the greatest good for another person or persons. 

You intimate that your way is the only challenging way and call comments/points of view that differ from your arbitrary standards "stupid" and close with LOVE? 

According to your challenging way of hunting, what size buck should I try to shoot this season? What size/age/maturity will be your minimum standard?

Surely "your world" is not so small that you actually feel justified in calling others *idiots and stupid *because they hunt legally and ethically but hold to a different set of standards than those you have arbitraily set for yourself?


----------



## CARVER

Because i'm not in it for the horns, now it would be great to kill a wall hanger, but I hunt on public land, I'm not able
to spend $500 or better on a trophy club. You should do your homework before shooting off at the mouth and judging other people for the way they hunt.


----------



## mikey

$500 man I wish I could pay that, I have to hunt where I can.  If it wasnt for kin folk I would have to do without.


----------



## CARVER

Hey GGreenway, if you pay my dues for a trophy club then
I'll be glad and let all of the small bucks walk, but untill then
I will take what ever size buck that I wish. 
(Well at least one)


----------



## Huntervationist

GGreenway said:


> I have never understood why people kill small buck!  Georgia has a deer herd with decent genes, but you folks never give the bucks time to grow.  *If you want meat kill a doe*.  Our herd has way too many does in the first place.  It upsets me when someone shows me a picture of a 4 pointer.  Whats to brag about killing a 4 pointer?  Georgia could be the next Illinois if you people let the bucks mature.  I say the whole state should be QDM, not just 8 or better but give a spread limit as well.
> 
> Will someone please explain the need to kill small bucks?
> EDITED TO REMOVE THE GARBAGE....oops I left part and had to take more out...Jim






HUMMMMMMM......UHHUMMMMMMMMM...
First off I hunt does for meat NOW...but in my younger days, seeing a doe on a doe day was a real rare event. i came up in a time when the idea was if its brown its down....and so I learned to hunt, as I learned to hunt and regulations changed it became easier to kill a doe for meat than a buck, plus where i hunt we all sort of agreed to start mounting any buck you killed. but those are personal choises. Young hunters(this has nothing to do with age) should be allowed to hunt.PERIOD. The Idea of limiting what they can kill in the interest of bone hunters search for the holy grail is..............well hummmmmmmm unacceptable to me....with hunter ranks dwindling, I promote ethical legal hunting...if your just looking for a bone club, $1200.00 a year plus seed, fertilizer, minerals, and hook up fees if you bring a camper, and you can tag one like i did last year(maybe). 18.5" spread, 9 "brow tines 11" g2's 4.5" of deductions .(Copperhead farms, Harrison Ga.) some years he advertises for members.. but statewide QDM........I vote no!!!!!!


----------



## PHIL M

My biggest bucks came off of non QDM properties (brown its down) Now that I am in a QDM county, all I see is spikes!


----------



## Chuck Martin

I've practiced QDM before it was called QDM and I like to see deer when I go to the woods and I like for the kids I take to see bucks and get a rack and to see their face and I like to eat deer and I usually shoot mature does to avoid the chance of taking a button head and I shoot small rack bucks that I feel need to be culled based on alot of factors and I like to shoot what I feel is a trophy to me and I'll shoot the first deer I see on some WMA's and clubs because that's their management views and I'll hold out for a mac daddy on others because that's their management plan and I type run on because that's what this thread is running on about what's right or wrong in your eyes. 

Folks, the feller that started this is right in his eyes just like you're right in your eyes and ain't nobody gonna change your or his views..........that being said..........I'm gonna go shoot some meat, whether it's a doe, little racked buck or a big'un.......my choice just like yours, because I hunt for meat first and foremost and horns second......it just boils down to your management views.

Good hunting and I hope every body gets a big'un......or a big ole doe...or a little ole buck


----------



## NotaVegetarian

Only take what God offers you.


----------



## Stingray23

> I believe ya'll just had your crank wound for S's & G's


 BINGO!

...and he did it again. GGreenway, I agree with some of your original post ( the wanting meat then shoot a doe...) but the rest was classic **. Good one! You got the class all stirred up 

Oh, I let a main frame 10 walk opening weekend, I'd say somewhere around130'inches, bout a 3.5 yr. old. not really what I was looking for,always looking for something a little bigger than what I have. Congrats on your mainframe 10, can't wait for the pics:


----------



## Kwaksmoka

I think this whole thread is hysterical.    It's amazing how people get fired  up over something posted on a computer! We've got more important issues to get upset about  . So what a guy came on a computer and asked a question, that very few people answered. On top of that, they criticize(judge) him for being judgmental. Don't go looking in the mirror buddy! He stated his opinion, I for one agree with it.  Sure if you have a child and they have never killed a deer let them shoot one! If that makes you happy. i know i would be much more proud of my first deer if it would have been bigger. The majority of people who hunt don't go where the big bucks are! Im just as guilty myself! You can't sit on a road or over a food plot all the time, you've got to get in there with them! 

As for an adult, it's not for me! I get absolutely nothing out of sitting in a tree with a cannon to shoot a two year old spike standing still eating! I do know with a little management Ga could be a better place to hunt. Although some people wouldn't be able to brag to their buddies about killing 25 deer a year!   Congratulations! 

This, like many other opinionated arguments will go on forever and as long as the law allows it that will be the only answer! Best of luck hunting this year, do a young hunter a favor, let a small buck walk!  

-Kwak


----------



## Adirondacker

GGreenway said:


> ... I will post the picture as soon as possible and if you would like to see the rest of my QDM bucks killed over the past years... drive to Statesboro...



We are still waiting patiently (well some of us). 

How many days ago did this thread get started?

I think we have had our crank yanked. But I don't mind. As I stated earlier, I think we need to have these types of discussions to determine why we hunt with the really big picture (preserving our hunting heritage) always at the forefront of our minds.


----------



## Branchminnow

scooter1 said:


> Do you reckon the responses would be different it the question was more specific???
> 
> Such as Why do people kill small racked bucks?, or Why do people kill young bucks? Small bucks is kind of an open ended discussion in and of itself.



The tone of the responses would be different for sure, and I think this thread would have died long ago if ole GG had been a little nicer in his tone.


----------



## Branchminnow

Lthomas said:


> You also have a lot of time invested in trying to catch that big ole trout. Just aint happend yet. hahahahahahaha. Sorry just had to go there. One of these days me and yous is gonna have to hit a stream.



Oh it will, I have that faith.


----------



## Branchminnow

Kwaksmoka said:


> I think this whole thread is hysterical.    It's amazing how people get fired  up over something posted on a computer! We've got more important issues to get upset about  . So what a guy came on a computer and asked a question, that very few people answered. On top of that, they criticize(judge) him for being judgmental. Don't go looking in the mirror buddy! He stated his opinion, I for one agree with it.  Sure if you have a child and they have never killed a deer let them shoot one! If that makes you happy. i know i would be much more proud of my first deer if it would have been bigger. The majority of people who hunt don't go where the big bucks are! Im just as guilty myself! You can't sit on a road or over a food plot all the time, you've got to get in there with them!
> 
> As for an adult, it's not for me! I get absolutely nothing out of sitting in a tree with a cannon to shoot a two year old spike standing still eating! I do know with a little management Ga could be a better place to hunt. Although some people wouldn't be able to brag to their buddies about killing 25 deer a year!   Congratulations!
> 
> This, like many other opinionated arguments will go on forever and as long as the law allows it that will be the only answer! Best of luck hunting this year, do a young hunter a favor, let a small buck walk!
> 
> -Kwak




How long you and GG been huntin together????


----------



## Branchminnow

And further more kwak,

The reason folks jumped all over this thread was his tone, and ugly way of demeaning others who enjoy hunting in a different way. He can certainly critisize, and say what he wants to, but he needs to be willing to take the punishment if he is going to be uncivil.


----------



## elfiii

Die thread, DIE!


----------



## Branchminnow

elfiii said:


> Die thread, DIE!



ttt


----------



## Kwaksmoka

BM, 

We've been hunting together for about 5 years. He's a good hunter with more in mind than just the kill. His hunting skills may be better than his debate skills but so be it. I'm sick of all these childish responses, and decided to stick up for him. He isn't the only one who feels this way nor am I but at least we did voice our opinions! 

As far as "tone" I see your point, however the responses were people bragging about killing small bucks. Come on if you have a problem with his tone address that(which some people did) but to post pics of those little deer and brag about killing them. 

On top of that look at how long this stupid thread is, people have gotten so heated over an arguement with no clear answer. Everyone has an opinion and a good one until their opinion isn't yours! I still don't get it why people kill small bucks!


----------



## Thunder

*oh man....*

When will it stop??  

Now we have another one on a horse...... 

Just hunt!


----------



## Kwaksmoka

No horse here , i haven't ridden one in years! Just putting in my .02!


----------



## Branchminnow

Kwaksmoka said:


> BM,
> 
> We've been hunting together for about 5 years. He's a good hunter with more in mind than just the kill. His hunting skills may be better than his debate skills but so be it. I'm sick of all these childish responses, and decided to stick up for him. He isn't the only one who feels this way nor am I but at least we did voice our opinions!
> 
> As far as "tone" I see your point, however the responses were people bragging about killing small bucks. Come on if you have a problem with his tone address that(which some people did) but to post pics of those little deer and brag about killing them.
> 
> On top of that look at how long this stupid thread is, people have gotten so heated over an arguement with no clear answer. Everyone has an opinion and a good one until their opinion isn't yours! I still don't get it why people kill small bucks!



To all those who want this thread to leave, I apologize in advance, but I just cant let it go, 
The solution is simple as well as the answer, you hunt and brag about what you want to and how you killed it, so will I. 
But the difference here is this, I wont down talk you nor will I belittle your big bucks, if you want this thread to go away then lets discuss this issue with out beligerance (of which I am sometimes guilty of) speak your mind and GG you speak yours but if someone disagrees then why get mad about it, as I said from the tone of the thread it is obvious that there is anger here, I like shooting deer as long as they are legal then that is my right, as well, it is your right not to pull the trigger on a deer that you beleive to be substandard, but again if they are legal then why get mad about it?????


----------



## Branchminnow

Kwaksmoka said:


> No horse here , i haven't ridden one in years! Just putting in my .02!



me either just a little debate. ( and yes Im having a little fun) But thats what a campfire is," FUN!!!!"


----------



## Branchminnow

scooter1 said:


> Hi Ho Silver, and Awayyyyyyyy!!!
> 
> It is to the point that I visit this thread just for the entertainment value now. I wonder if Al Sharpton deer hunts ????



Yall are welcome for the entertainment.


----------



## BuckinFish

*Pheww!*

I was the first one to respond to GREEN in this thread...thank God I didnt agree with him


----------



## elfiii

scooter1 said:


> I wonder if Al Sharpton deer hunts ????



He's in Jesse Jackson's club.   They shoot little deer all the time.


----------



## roadkill

I've killed a lot of threads, I'll give this one a try!


----------



## SHADOWMMAN

patchestc said:


> most hunters go through stages as they develop into a mature hunter.  first he just wants to kill a deer.  then he wants to kill a buck, then he is not satified with a small buck, but wants a trophy.  finally he realizes that it's not about the meat, or the trophy, but the whole hunting experience.   isn't it great??





That pretty much sum's it up! Good thinking. If you dont learn something everyday your not living.  Good post.


----------



## Thunder

Can't we all just get along?    

Going up to the camp this weekend, and yes on these points made out:

1. Our campfire, and talk is great! makes for a great weekend trading stories and having FUN. 

2. I go to spend time with my son...for some weekends. I don't care what he shoots as long as we are legal and he gets to harvest a deer. I want him to enjoy the experience and want to come back.

3. With my work schedule and the presure, I go for the experience of getting in the woods and having peace. 

4. I tend to shoot does for meat and look for big boy, BUT if I feel the urge to pop a legal deer I HAVE THE RIGHT. Whether I do or not is up to me, nobody else.

5. Our club is great, it's about having fun. Some of us choose to wait on a big un, but some need the experience or meat and will take whatever they want. Good by me!

6. Talked to one of the oldest and most respected Ga hunters....been on TV, ect. He told me that taking some smaller bucks won't affect the number of trophies one bit. 

nuff said from me...done!


----------



## elfiii




----------



## saltysenior

google up "pennsylvania deer managment".....see what those hunters think of years of liberal harvest rules. ....read what a fellow who spend hrs. in a tree says as opposed to numbers the biologist say.......it does not take long to thin em out......


----------



## Phil

Since I hunt WMA's with gun, you have to get meat when you can.

I'd much prefer to kill does everyday, but most WMA hunts force you to hunt bucks first 1-2 days, then you can shoot does.  By then, they're scared.


----------



## Nicodemus

To each his own, but let`s keep it civil.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

Public Land Prowler...

You can add that monster spike to your collection, and you still are off a little bit on the one i intend to kill up home in NYS around Thanksgiving...also, just be aware i sent you an email, so you could see what i added to my collection of scrubbers.  Sorry everyone but it is not fit for this thread cause it was to big...look for a pic in the bragging board as soon as i get a good pic of it...


----------



## Jimbo

GGreenway said:


> I have never understood why people kill small buck!  Georgia has a deer herd with decent genes, but you folks never give the bucks time to grow.  *If you want meat kill a doe*.  Our herd has way too many does in the first place.  It upsets me when someone shows me a picture of a 4 pointer.  Whats to brag about killing a 4 pointer?  Georgia could be the next Illinois if you people let the bucks mature.  I say the whole state should be QDM, not just 8 or better but give a spread limit as well.
> 
> Will someone please explain the need to kill small bucks?
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED TO REMOVE THE GARBAGE....oops I left part and had to take more out...Jim



Your furor seems to have been fueled by too many viewings of "Buckmasters" and the other horn-porn on cable these days.  Cancel all your hunting magazine subscriptions and go back to on-air tv before it's too late.  
 

I was one of the first to say that "QDM" and horn-porn would cause a whole generation of misguided souls to wander the woods of GA aimlessly. I must have been right.   Folks should do whatever they want, within the law.


----------



## Branchminnow

horn porn ????that there is funny.


----------



## Public Land Prowler

Sub-urban Atlanta is = to Pike county right? 

C'mon! we'll never have deer as big as Illinois those deer are a completely different sub-species.I have to agree with Jimbo!Seriously The body structures of our deer are completely different.I shot a 2.5yr old 180lb 5pt in missouri.It had legs like a calf.Our deer are like crack fed chihuahua's!


----------



## t bird

Dang, took me 27 minutes to read this thread!!!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

Everyone notice Public Land Prowler is not commenting on me busting on him...poor sport, he will not even answer his phone.


----------



## Jim Thompson

BuckinFish said:


> I was the first one to respond to GREEN in this thread...thank God I didnt agree with him



I was the first one to edit him


----------



## Branchminnow

Jim Thompson said:


> I was the first one to edit him


----------



## Lthomas

Jim Thompson said:


> I was the first one to edit him



Shoulda told him to go play in an alley or somthin like that.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

My mom used to tell us kids to play in the street sometimes when we were being dumb...coincidently one of them kids she used to tell that to was hit by a car a few years later.  Kinda weird how the ball rolls sometimes...


----------



## Public Land Prowler

Chad,sorry but inbetween trying to hunt,soccer games,birthday parties,losing my phone,and finding it cover in peanut butter and chocolate(thanks to my youngest son),my wife's surgery last friday,moderating on another forum,and starting my new job I have been very busy.NICE buck you got.Have a safe trip to NYS,and bring something back to make me jealous...

As far as this thread goes it's just like beating a..


----------



## Flintlock1776

*different strokes for different folks*

In  NJ  you have to have 3 pt to one side minimum in some areas; in my zone you got to wack a doe before you can shoot a buck. Does and Bucks must be checked into a DNR approved station to keep it honest. Maybe that works but whatever, there are bucks here that look like they came from Illinois!

QDM is nice and can work. However, not everyone will be be able to access closed clubs; have an opportunity to get THE buck of a lifetime

As long as it is legal, I'm OK with that.

There should be less bickering amongst the hunting community, we have enough to deal with with Anti's and Gun Control freaks. 

Take the time to present you case calmly and turn a person into an advocate to you ways if you wish.

Screaming & having fits & hate just ain't gonna get it done.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

PLP, nice pic...did you kill that one all by yourself, or did you call for back-up??


----------



## LJay




----------



## Browning Slayer

Dutch said:


> I hunt on public land and if its a legal buck than I am going to kill it. I hunt for my satisfaction not anybody else's and if you don't like it than you can go pound sand for all I care.
> 
> People with your atitude is one of the biggest downsides to QDM in my opinion. And besides if me killing a small buck makes someone like you mad, than its an even bigger TROPHY in my eyes.
> 
> So take your QDM mentality and pound sand.



Great answer!

I also hunt public land due to lease issues. Opening weekend I shot a 6 pointer and I had used my last 2 packs of ground venison for Saturday lunch. I needed the meat! Not to mention doe days don't start until the 11th. I'm sorry but what makes you mad put a freezer full of meat in my house! Actually had bacon wrapped backstrap for dinner tonight! Worry about what happens on your land.


----------



## Branchminnow

LJay said:


>



party pooper!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Larry Rooks said:


> GGreenway
> You have Hunters and you have Killers, and there is a big difference.  Now, like the young 14 yr old daughter's photo being posted, I am ALL FOR IT, for kids or beginning hunters, take whatever they can take as long as it is legal,
> Doe, young Buck, whatever gets their excitement and
> desire up, go for it.  I will ALWAYS support these kids and beginners in getting going and NEVER fuss about it.
> 
> Then you have those that feel the need to kill anything that walks by, gotta hear the gun go off and watch it fall
> They have a desire to take a mature buck but can't let the young walk by in order to do it.



I have mulitple deer heads on the wall but man I don't like to let anything walk. That would be like passing up a "FREE" fillet mignon... Mmmm... Backstrap!!


----------



## sewer hog

gabowman said:


> See....this is what I do not understand at all. Yea, open doe slaughtering up year round. Kill every last one out. Hunt the big bucks and shoot them out. Then what do you have? That's exactly why I wont shoot a doe. Somebody has got to save our resources.



I guess you haven't looked at your tags and seen the amount of does you are alotted to shoot.Maybe they have that amount for no reason,because if you fill your tags there will be no more deer in the state of georgia,I guess we'll have to go to alabama.Real smart comment by the way.


----------



## Larry Rooks

I let one nice 6 point walk Thursday afternoon and a nicer 8 point Saturday evening, in the rain.  I'd prefer giving them another year and see how they look then 

Deer are so plentiful, I get no thrill out of shooting a young
Buck, but that is ME, I'm not telling anyone else how to hunt.     For ME, the thrill comes from taking a mature
Buck.  If I need meat, there a Does by the truck full running around to serve that purpose  

And, like I said, this is MY way of doing it, but it is a known fact, a Buck killed as a yearling, or 1 1/2 yr old whatever,
he has NO chance of ever making it to a mature, large racked Buck.

Just a question for everyone.  What, and be honest, would thrill you more, shooting that one yr old spike, 4 or 6 point, 
or a wall hanging 8 or 10 or better??


----------



## mike bell

Is Greeway from Utah?


----------



## GGreenway

NOPE, STATESBORO, GA. Bell you must not be familiar with a map or geography!  Close though....?


----------



## Branchminnow

Larry Rooks said:


> I
> Just a question for everyone.  What, and be honest, would thrill you more, shooting that one yr old spike, 4 or 6 point,
> or a wall hanging 8 or 10 or better??



You knw all this talk about the maturity of a deer hunter, for me sure a 8 point deer , I ll admit that, but its not because of any maturity that i keep hearing about and insinuated towards from many on this thread, if you want to know what maturity is then go find a kid (preferbly one that has never hunted before) and take them to the woods, and let them shoot one of your small deer, that ,my friends is a mature deer hunter. 

You may even say "all my kids are raised and i dont have to pass anything else along" Again you want a true mature deer hunter??? Then go find a kid, one that has never hunted and let them shoot one of your small bucks. There is nothing more mature than you giving up one of your bucks, there are others out there that you never see, so come on with declining hunter numbers go get a kid and do the mature thing and take hunting.


----------



## Larry Rooks

Branchminnow
You will NEVER here me complain when  kid or beginning hunter takes a young Buck, Doe, or anything else that is legal.  I am ALL for them getting their first deer, regardless of size, sex, or age.  I support taking kids hunting/fishing 100% and always WILL.

I do support teaching them ethics too, along with safety.
Would I support a kids that goes his/her first time and takes a spike (yes), then the next weekend takes another spike (NO, Illegal)  Nor would I support one that has taken two legal Buck's, first two that walked by, and then hammer a monster trophy on the third weekend.  They get their mature trophy Buck BUT got it ILLEGALLY.


----------



## Stingray23

GGreenway, you gonna post some pics??


----------



## PHIL M

Stingray23 said:


> GGreenway, you gonna post some pics??


----------



## CARVER

*does*



Larry Rooks said:


> I let one nice 6 point walk Thursday afternoon and a nicer 8 point Saturday evening, in the rain.  I'd prefer giving them another year and see how they look then
> 
> Deer are so plentiful, I get no thrill out of shooting a young
> Buck, but that is ME, I'm not telling anyone else how to hunt.     For ME, the thrill comes from taking a mature
> Buck.  If I need meat, there a Does by the truck full running around to serve that purpose
> 
> And, like I said, this is MY way of doing it, but it is a known fact, a Buck killed as a yearling, or 1 1/2 yr old whatever,
> he has NO chance of ever making it to a mature, large racked Buck.
> 
> Just a question for everyone.  What, and be honest, would thrill you more, shooting that one yr old spike, 4 or 6 point,
> or a wall hanging 8 or 10 or better??




I wish I could find just a box full of does.


----------



## Hawkeye

I guess it all depends, or the necessity, when we first took over our lease in 1993, we had bucks running all over the place, bucks outnumbered does 4 to 1 in this lease.
But the gene pool was real bad, we shot 30 bucks between 25 members and none of them were worth a dime, lots of cowhorn old spikes, 4 and 5 pointers had crooked antlers and no buck exceeded 120 LBS.
For 3 years we did this, until we had a 1 buck for 2 does.

Now we are killing 8 and 10 pointers most exceed the 200 LBS, I say we have done a good management plan without the QDM plan.


----------



## PHIL M

Hawkeye said:


> I guess it all depends, or the necessity, when we first took over our lease in 1993, we had bucks running all over the place, bucks outnumbered does 4 to 1 in this lease.
> But the gene pool was real bad, we shot 30 bucks between 25 members and none of them were worth a dime, lots of cowhorn old spikes, 4 and 5 pointers had crooked antlers and no buck exceeded 120 LBS.
> For 3 years we did this, until we had a 1 buck for 2 does.
> 
> Now we are killing 8 and 10 pointers most exceed the 200 LBS, I say we have done a good management plan without the QDM plan.



Thats good! Culling out the bad Genetics is not as easy as it sounds. We are in a QDM county, and I have never seen so many spikes in my life! There is no need in letting them get old if the genetics are crap.


----------



## FX Jenkins

has anyone answered your question?


----------



## Adirondacker

Wasn't there another fellow from Statesboro that couldn't furnish a picture (of the Georgia cougar I think) as originally claimed???


----------



## Branchminnow

Larry Rooks said:


> Branchminnow
> You will NEVER here me complain when  kid or beginning hunter takes a young Buck, Doe, or anything else that is legal.  I am ALL for them getting their first deer, regardless of size, sex, or age.  I support taking kids hunting/fishing 100% and always WILL.
> 
> I do support teaching them ethics too, along with safety.
> Would I support a kids that goes his/her first time and takes a spike (yes), then the next weekend takes another spike (NO, Illegal)  Nor would I support one that has taken two legal Buck's, first two that walked by, and then hammer a monster trophy on the third weekend.  They get their mature trophy Buck BUT got it ILLEGALLY.



Where did i suggest anybody breaking the law????


----------



## Larry Rooks

You didn't.  I was letting you know that I do support the kids being able to take their first deer of any size.  I did not mean to intend anything about breaking the law, just how I
felt about it, and not indicating that anyone else did either


----------



## Branchminnow

Larry Rooks said:


> You didn't.  I was letting you know that I do support the kids being able to take their first deer of any size.  I did not mean to intend anything about breaking the law, just how I
> felt about it, and not indicating that anyone else did either



Okeedokee, I was not trying to be accussatory (if thats a word) just thought maybe I mislead somebody somehow


----------



## Chickenjohn42

I smell troll


----------



## 40fakind

Man, this is a huge can of worms here.


----------



## Jorge

GGreenway said:


> ...Matter of fact,  I killed a main frame 10 pointer Sunday morning.  I will post the picture as soon as possible and if you would like to see the rest of my QDM bucks killed over the past years... drive to Statesboro...



Where are the pictures???

Anybody else notice a trend regarding false promises of pictures coming out of Statesboro?

Let me guess GG, can't find a scanner?


----------



## Adirondacker

Jorge said:


> Where are the pictures???
> 
> Anybody else notice a trend regarding false promises of pictures coming out of Statesboro?
> 
> Let me guess GG, can't find a scanner?



Check post #300?


----------



## Nicodemus

GGreenway said:


> I have never understood why people kill small buck!  Georgia has a deer herd with decent genes, but you folks never give the bucks time to grow.  *If you want meat kill a doe*.  Our herd has way too many does in the first place.  It upsets me when someone shows me a picture of a 4 pointer.  Whats to brag about killing a 4 pointer?  Georgia could be the next Illinois if you people let the bucks mature.  I say the whole state should be QDM, not just 8 or better but give a spread limit as well.
> 
> Will someone please explain the need to kill small bucks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED TO REMOVE THE GARBAGE....oops I left part and had to take more out...Jim





Because I`m a hunter, not necessarily a trophy hunter.


----------



## Hintz

Jorge said:


> Where are the pictures???
> 
> Anybody else notice a trend regarding false promises of pictures coming out of Statesboro?
> 
> Let me guess GG, can't find a scanner?



you guys really need to let that go it was a joke, and I got all of you good


----------



## Eshad

Naw, that one will live in infamy forever!


----------



## armyman2007

patchestc said:


> most hunters go through stages as they develop into a mature hunter.  first he just wants to kill a deer.  then he wants to kill a buck, then he is not satified with a small buck, but wants a trophy.  finally he realizes that it's not about the meat, or the trophy, but the whole hunting experience.   isn't it great??



This is exactly how I feel.


----------



## Thunder

*WOW...still?*

Just got back from the woods and this thread is still cooking like the ham I had in the smoker yesterday!!  

After the post of my hunt, I need to read where I left off...


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

Time to stir the pot a bit more...


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

and around....


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

And around some more...


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

And stirring it around one more time...


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

Sorry i had to post another pic of a happy hunter...


----------



## Adirondacker

You say she's happy, but deep down if she's a real hunter she really wanted to let that one walk.................NOT!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

Adirondacker, thats a frown turned upside down there!!!!


----------



## Branchminnow

NICE PICS!!!!!


----------



## THREEJAYS

TO EACH HIS OWN.THERE ARE PLENTY OF CLUBS W/STRICK RULES IF THAT'S YOUR CUP OF TEA.I LIKE NICE RACKS AS MUCH AS THE NEXT BUT I ALSO LIKE TO SEE PEOPLE NEW TO HUNTING ENJOY THE THRILL OF GETTING A DEER.


----------



## matthewsman

*ground check'em all*

 I'm not a naturalist,or a photo-journalist,or a vegetarian......The urge kicks in when I hear the leaves crunching coming thru,and subsides a few minutes after I let the arrow fly...........

I have let some walk,and have taken many.The reason why I do, or do not,take a deer are many and based on many considerstions.Sometimes it is because of landowner or club limitations.Sometimes it is because of the laws of the state.

Many times,it's been a while,and it's time to kill one.....

There's nothing wrong with QDM,but the fact is that letting little ones walk does not always create a better herd.You can still be over-populated with deer,some of which are small deer.

Is anyone familiar with the state revisiting the trophy regs regarding West Point WMA?The consensus is that even though some good bucks are being killed,the return is not evident on the #'s that should be there after such a long time of QDM.IMO,although B.F.Grant is one of my favorite WMA's,The results are similar..

If you want to impress someone with your love of the resource or love for the sport,Take Branch's advice.Post a pic or two with a kid or new hunter with their first deer.....


Divisive posts of your own hunting prowess or high standards are not likely to effect how others decide to take or not take deer along the natural progression of THEIR personal hunting lifestyle.......


----------



## roadkill

I thought I killed this thread!  Oh well, I guess I'll post mine too.  I took this one with my bow at 20 yds.


----------



## RatherBHuntin

Cause this is worth much more than any Booner you could show me


----------



## Adirondacker

That's what I like to see, RatherBHuntin. Must be a 9-10 " spread on that grin.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

here is a good buck killed as a cull buck out in West TX on my friends ranch...


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

GGreenway...I wil be in Statesboro tomorrow...wanna hook up for a dinker hunt??


----------



## pfharris1965

*...*



11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> GGreenway...I wil be in Statesboro tomorrow...wanna hook up for a dinker hunt??


 
 and who says Northerners do not have a sense of humor.... 

that was a good one there...


----------



## pfharris1965

*...*



Adirondacker said:


> That's what I like to see, RatherBHuntin. Must be a 9-10 " spread on that grin.


----------



## Bowman#3

Here you go.


----------



## Branchminnow

RatherBHuntin said:


> Cause this is worth much more than any Booner you could show me



Yes sir that is what shooting deer is all about, get out there let em get a taste of it, and get em hooked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Branchminnow

Stirring the pot a little, I got these this morning!!!


----------



## horsecreek

wow, cant beleive I missed this!!! 
I do hope he understands most hunters points of view. Mnay may agree with him and that ok, but to get all pepped up and nasty about it is rediculous....Yall with the pictures posted of those nice lil bucks...AMEN!!!!  each deer is a trophy! and hope you will see that bud...I will pray for you...


----------



## RatherBHuntin

yep, fine lookin bucks aint they Horsecreek, every one of em.  My lease started something new this year after making a 6pt or better rule several years ago.  Kids and kids only get to take a buck of their choice....once, then it's the same standards as everyone else.  It's in Alabama so they can legally take a buck every day otherwise.  Got to keep them kids interested and horns are interesting.


----------



## Thunder

*Can't wait!!*

Taking my 13 year old this weekend. Only the second time he has been with me hunting. My other son is always there! 

Kev plays baseball and never gets a weekend off seems like with all the tournaments... 

Well, with a bad foot, he can't play baseball for 4 weeks while it heals......he is going with me this long weekend, and hopefully shoot his first deer ever. The other pics of the kids on this thread has me pumped!!  I don't care what comes out of the woods...if it's brown, it's down for him! 

BTW, I have passed on some small bucks this year that are still there for him! Hope he pops the spike I've seen a couple of times!


----------



## DixieDeerSlayer

Stir it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



This was my Dad's first deer with a muzzleloader a 6 point, taken this October in North FL. He is not a chronic small buck killer, he just wanted to take one with his musket and wasn't too dern particular what it was.

He has also has a 119 1/8" B&C 10 pt. taken in 2000 about 15 yards from this one. 



Yeah, that's how we roll......


----------



## jones

*small deer*

everyone has their own thoughts on taking a deer .doe/buck small or mature.everyone will always hunt and harvest on a diffrent scale.that is fine.the first deer for a kid or adult should be special no matter what size.what bothers me is people see the rules of a club and dont totally agree with them and they join anyway.thinking they will just tiptoe around and bend the rules as far as a sissy britches president will let them which is normally as far as you could imagine.just my .02!


----------



## Jack Flynn

GGreenway said:


> I have never understood why people kill small buck!  Georgia has a deer herd with decent genes, but you folks never give the bucks time to grow.  *If you want meat kill a doe*.  Our herd has way too many does in the first place.  It upsets me when someone shows me a picture of a 4 pointer.  Whats to brag about killing a 4 pointer?  Georgia could be the next Illinois if you people let the bucks mature.  I say the whole state should be QDM, not just 8 or better but give a spread limit as well.
> 
> Will someone please explain the need to kill small bucks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED TO REMOVE THE GARBAGE....oops I left part and had to take more out...Jim



Sounds like you need to move to Illinois to me. Please don't ever think that for one minute you should be able to dictate your QDMA cancer upon the general population. You do what you want, we'll deer hunt. But please don't bad mouth someone for "deer hunting". I'm a deer hunter and very proud of it. Trophy hunted for 11 yrs on 6000 acres and took some extremely nice ones but back to hunting now. It's more fun not being fined not having someone like you tell me or my KID why did you shoot that. Move to Illinois......................


----------



## raghorn

Jack Flynn said:


> Sounds like you need to move to Illinois to me. Please don't ever think that for one minute you should be able to dictate your QDMA cancer upon the general population. You do what you want, we'll deer hunt. But please don't bad mouth someone for "deer hunting". I'm a deer hunter and very proud of it. Trophy hunted for 11 yrs on 6000 acres and took some extremely nice ones but back to hunting now. It's more fun not being fined not having someone like you tell me or my KID why did you shoot that. Move to Illinois......................


----------



## contender*

I don't think he cares, he hasn't been here since the first of the month. Maybe got his Feewins hurt??


----------



## deer30084

I agree with Chuck.  I hunt for meat.  I shoot "legal" deer.  If you wanna let'm walk....let'm walk towards my stand...When my harvest record is full, I'll let'm walk...


----------



## meathunter89

we dont all wake up at 5 in the mornin to go sit in a tree and get blown all over the place and look at a decent 4 or 5 or even and 6 and say darn aint he beautiful...
u let em walk ill shoot wut u dont want


----------



## doates

I agree with you, now if a youngin who hasn't killed a deer before wants to kill a small buck that is o.k. by me. Just as long as they know that the next buck has to be bigger. What it boils down to is that some folks have itchy trigger fingers and love the smell of gun powder.


----------



## brian chambers

well dawgy jed done slipped up a painted the cement pond green


----------



## NoOne

Just wondering if anyone was still mad.


----------



## Ace1313

Here we go again. More bickering between folks that have more in common than not.  We are all DEER HUNTERS and should be united regardless of philosophy.


----------



## Just BB

I'm mad cause I can't find any Antler mounting kits with holes small enough and close enough together to put all the small racks I have. if only I could find them, They'd be wallhangers


----------



## 243Savage

60Grit said:


> Oh no, you just didn't...................



It was only a matter of time anyway.


----------



## urbaneruralite

did anyone say "'for the same reason I kill big bucks. 'Cause they're tasty!" yet?

I've trophy hunted and I've meat hunted on both public and private ground. I've killed some bucks that made ppl stop and stare and by hunting those specific deer, too, not just dumb luck. 

To me, a trophy is made by the conditions under which it is hunted. Taking a mature deer off a place that is heavily hunted and shot out is a much greater trophy than a B&C buck that was fed and allowed to roam unmolested until his antlers grew out.
*
Trophy management is deer farming.* If I'm going to go to all that trouble I'll eat beef.


----------



## Huntinfool

I'm mad........


....because you just resurrected this STUPID THREAD!!!  AAAHHHHHH!


----------



## Just 1 More

Huntinfool said:


> I'm mad........
> 
> 
> ....because you just resurrected this STUPID THREAD!!!  AAAHHHHHH!



Ditto..


----------



## FX Jenkins

Huntinfool said:


> I'm mad........
> 
> 
> ....because you just resurrected this STUPID THREAD!!!  AAAHHHHHH!



I don't think everyone has made their point yet...good job Fishing Tech...for giving others a chance...


----------



## potsticker

This age old argument will go on until all the deer and hunters are gone. Hunting is a work in progress, as a youngun you wat to take deer, any deer. Once theirs no more room to put another basket rack 8pointer, you will let them go. Then you try to take large deer, then you go mainly to watch and enjoy the fellowship, witch by the way is more important than taking a large deer.I believe we can take anything to extreme. Their hasnt been a buck under4 points per side and wider than their ears, taken on our place in 10years. We have good deer but if you want the midwest quality deer then go!


----------



## BONE HEAD

You aint seen nuthin yet!

   I have never seen a bigger bunch of misinformed, self-defeating, pity partying, whining, JEALOUS, hypocrites in all my life.
   You all keep asking GReenway where the pics of his big buck are..... why?  If he shows you a pic of a big buck will that give merit to his point?  Are you not allowed to promote trophy hunting until you have taken a booner?

  You keep saying "because its legal" to justify why you kill the first deer legal you see.  Do you have any idea how stupid that sounds and how hypocritical that is.  So, you are telling me that if killing spotted fawns were legal you would. 
  Are you also saying that if it was only legal to shoot 140 inch plus bucks then that's what you would be doing?
I think not.

  I hear them all the time " I aint never seen a 8pt buck" or "there aint no big bucks around here".  Sound familiar?
  Well DUH. How do you ever expect to see one much less kill one if you  keep blasting them before their 2 yrs old, like dutch so proudly displays! 

  And without fail you always get the "ol poor pitiful me" excuses. "I don't have any private land" or "I cant afford club dues" that's why I blast the first legal buck I see.   NO, you blast the first legal buck you see because you want to. Your desire to kill something is stronger than your desire to kill a quality buck plain and simple! 

  You see, some hunters progress with every kill, some faster than others and some so slowly that it seems they don't progress at all. While others artificially progress by buying a good buck and thinking they have progressed while in truth they have not. Then you have the guy who joined a good club but had limited success because he keeps shooting "Legal" club minimum bucks and unknowingly ended his chances at a real wall hanger.

   You see, when you decide to pull the trigger on an immature buck you are not only ending his chances of growing into a bigger buck but you are also by in-large ending your chances to see and thus kill a bigger buck.
 This is true regardless of where you hunt! 

  I fully understand the "brown its down" mentality, I was there myself ..30 years ago. What I don't understand is why some folks don't ever seem to get beyond the need to "kill sumthin". 

  It is unfortunate, but thats the way it is.

  The antis would love to get hold of a bunch pics of "baby deer" shot just because it was legal.


----------



## Just 1 More

BONE HEAD said:


> You aint seen nuthin yet!
> 
> I have never seen a bigger bunch of misinformed, self-defeating, pity partying, whining, JEALOUS, hypocrites in all my life.
> You all keep asking GReenway where the pics of his big buck are..... why?  If he shows you a pic of a big buck will that give merit to his point?  Are you not allowed to promote trophy hunting until you have taken a booner?
> 
> You keep saying "because its legal" to justify why you kill the first deer legal you see.  Do you have any idea how stupid that sounds and how hypocritical that is.  So, you are telling me that if killing spotted fawns were legal you would.
> Are you also saying that if it was only legal to shoot 140 inch plus bucks then that's what you would be doing?
> I think not.
> 
> I hear them all the time " I aint never seen a 8pt buck" or "there aint no big bucks around here".  Sound familiar?
> Well DUH. How do you ever expect to see one much less kill one if you  keep blasting them before their 2 yrs old, like dutch so proudly displays!
> 
> And without fail you always get the "ol poor pitiful me" excuses. "I don't have any private land" or "I cant afford club dues" that's why I blast the first legal buck I see.   NO, you blast the first legal buck you see because you want to. Your desire to kill something is stronger than your desire to kill a quality buck plain and simple!
> 
> You see, some hunters progress with every kill, some faster than others and some so slowly that it seems they don't progress at all. While others artificially progress by buying a good buck and thinking they have progressed while in truth they have not. Then you have the guy who joined a good club but had limited success because he keeps shooting "Legal" club minimum bucks and unknowingly ended his chances at a real wall hanger.
> 
> You see, when you decide to pull the trigger on an immature buck you are not only ending his chances of growing into a bigger buck but you are also by in-large ending your chances to see and thus kill a bigger buck.
> This is true regardless of where you hunt!
> 
> I fully understand the "brown its down" mentality, I was there myself ..30 years ago. What I don't understand is why some folks don't ever seem to get beyond the need to "kill sumthin".
> 
> It unfortunate, but thats the way it is.
> 
> The antis would love to get hold of a bunch pics of "baby deer" shot just because it was legal.



op2:


----------



## DCHunter

Here's mine from last year. He was the first buck I ever got. I'm proud of him. Get over it. P.S. I'm also 31.


----------



## Dutch

BONE HEAD said:


> You aint seen nuthin yet!
> 
> I have never seen a bigger bunch of misinformed, self-defeating, pity partying, whining, JEALOUS, hypocrites in all my life.
> You all keep asking GReenway where the pics of his big buck are..... why?  If he shows you a pic of a big buck will that give merit to his point?  Are you not allowed to promote trophy hunting until you have taken a booner?
> 
> You keep saying "because its legal" to justify why you kill the first deer legal you see.  Do you have any idea how stupid that sounds and how hypocritical that is.  So, you are telling me that if killing spotted fawns were legal you would.
> Are you also saying that if it was only legal to shoot 140 inch plus bucks then that's what you would be doing?
> I think not.
> 
> I hear them all the time " I aint never seen a 8pt buck" or "there aint no big bucks around here".  Sound familiar?
> Well DUH. How do you ever expect to see one much less kill one if you  keep blasting them before their 2 yrs old, like dutch so proudly displays!
> 
> And without fail you always get the "ol poor pitiful me" excuses. "I don't have any private land" or "I cant afford club dues" that's why I blast the first legal buck I see.   NO, you blast the first legal buck you see because you want to. Your desire to kill something is stronger than your desire to kill a quality buck plain and simple!
> 
> You see, some hunters progress with every kill, some faster than others and some so slowly that it seems they don't progress at all. While others artificially progress by buying a good buck and thinking they have progressed while in truth they have not. Then you have the guy who joined a good club but had limited success because he keeps shooting "Legal" club minimum bucks and unknowingly ended his chances at a real wall hanger.
> 
> You see, when you decide to pull the trigger on an immature buck you are not only ending his chances of growing into a bigger buck but you are also by in-large ending your chances to see and thus kill a bigger buck.
> This is true regardless of where you hunt!
> 
> I fully understand the "brown its down" mentality, I was there myself ..30 years ago. What I don't understand is why some folks don't ever seem to get beyond the need to "kill sumthin".
> 
> It is unfortunate, but thats the way it is.
> 
> The antis would love to get hold of a bunch pics of "baby deer" shot just because it was legal.




I will kill whatever I want as long as its legal, and if someone doesn't like it tough. I hunt for ME and I don't give a dang if anybody likes what I shoot or not. If you don't like to look at dead deer than turn your head, thats why God made your neck swivel.


----------



## 243Savage

Dutch said:


> I will kill whatever I want as long as its legal, and if someone doesn't like it tough. I hunt for ME and I don't give a dang if anybody likes what I shoot or not. If you don't like to look at dead deer than turn your head, thats why God made your neck swivel.



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## ellaville hunter

i pay my lease you pay yours.i shoot what i want you shoot what you want case closed now lets hunt


----------



## Nicodemus

Some folks hunt for meat, some hunt for trophys, some hunt for both.The hunt, and the trophy, is in the eyes of the beholder. It`s plumb foolish to try to change anybodys mind on how they like to hunt. As long as the individual is happy, nothin` else matters, long as it`s legal.


----------



## elfiii

Since this thread has been brought back up, all of us Fulldraw Farms folks need to weigh in on the positive aspects of killin' buttonheads, other than its' our policy.


----------



## papyol

Public Land Prowler said:


> Chad,sorry but inbetween trying to hunt,soccer games,birthday parties,losing my phone,and finding it cover in peanut butter and chocolate(thanks to my youngest son),my wife's surgery last friday,moderating on another forum,and starting my new job I have been very busy.NICE buck you got.Have a safe trip to NYS,and bring something back to make me jealous...
> 
> As far as this thread goes it's just like beating a..


----------



## nickel back

BONE HEAD said:


> You aint seen nuthin yet!
> 
> I have never seen a bigger bunch of misinformed, self-defeating, pity partying, whining, JEALOUS, hypocrites in all my life.
> You all keep asking GReenway where the pics of his big buck are..... why?  If he shows you a pic of a big buck will that give merit to his point?  Are you not allowed to promote trophy hunting until you have taken a booner?
> 
> You keep saying "because its legal" to justify why you kill the first deer legal you see.  Do you have any idea how stupid that sounds and how hypocritical that is.  So, you are telling me that if killing spotted fawns were legal you would.
> Are you also saying that if it was only legal to shoot 140 inch plus bucks then that's what you would be doing?
> I think not.
> 
> I hear them all the time " I aint never seen a 8pt buck" or "there aint no big bucks around here".  Sound familiar?
> Well DUH. How do you ever expect to see one much less kill one if you  keep blasting them before their 2 yrs old, like dutch so proudly displays!
> 
> And without fail you always get the "ol poor pitiful me" excuses. "I don't have any private land" or "I cant afford club dues" that's why I blast the first legal buck I see.   NO, you blast the first legal buck you see because you want to. Your desire to kill something is stronger than your desire to kill a quality buck plain and simple!
> 
> You see, some hunters progress with every kill, some faster than others and some so slowly that it seems they don't progress at all. While others artificially progress by buying a good buck and thinking they have progressed while in truth they have not. Then you have the guy who joined a good club but had limited success because he keeps shooting "Legal" club minimum bucks and unknowingly ended his chances at a real wall hanger.
> 
> You see, when you decide to pull the trigger on an immature buck you are not only ending his chances of growing into a bigger buck but you are also by in-large ending your chances to see and thus kill a bigger buck.
> This is true regardless of where you hunt!
> 
> I fully understand the "brown its down" mentality, I was there myself ..30 years ago. What I don't understand is why some folks don't ever seem to get beyond the need to "kill sumthin".
> 
> It is unfortunate, but thats the way it is.
> 
> The antis would love to get hold of a bunch pics of "baby deer" shot just because it was legal.



well dang this person is a little upset


----------



## Otis

*I was hungry*

and my family needs to eat! When did antler size cause them to taste different?






and he tasted good by the way!


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin

see what i figure is for most folks theres a few stages of hunting... kill something, limit out, kill a buck,  kill a trophy. some people can revert back to the "kill something" stage if they havent shot a deer in a few years... even forget what they look like  im not naming anyone though...  not that ive shot at many small bucks either... :-/


----------



## contender*

Who dug this up????


----------



## basshound72

*my 8 year old daughters first deer*

this is my 8 year old daughters first deer look at her smile it meens more than any booner that is running around and that's why it is proudly displayed on my trophy wall with the deer that I have


----------



## fflintlock

QDM, does that stand for Quick Deer Movement ?
heheheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## doenightmare

elfiii said:


> Since this thread has been brought back up, all of us Fulldraw Farms folks need to weigh in on the positive aspects of killin' buttonheads, other than its' our policy.



You are an evil man Elfiii...


----------



## FX Jenkins

BONE HEAD said:


> I have never seen a bigger bunch of misinformed, self-defeating, pity partying, whining, JEALOUS, hypocrites in all my life.



   Thats me.....  on the outside...but my heart is brave..and my soul is at peace.


----------



## NoOne

contender-6030 said:


> Who dug this up????





I'm sorry, I was just curious if anyone was still mad


----------



## Branchminnow

BONE HEAD said:


> You aint seen nuthin yet!
> 
> I have never seen a bigger bunch of misinformed, self-defeating, pity partying, whining, JEALOUS, hypocrites in all my life.
> You all keep asking GReenway where the pics of his big buck are..... why?  If he shows you a pic of a big buck will that give merit to his point?  Are you not allowed to promote trophy hunting until you have taken a booner?
> 
> You keep saying "because its legal" to justify why you kill the first deer legal you see.  Do you have any idea how stupid that sounds and how hypocritical that is.  So, you are telling me that if killing spotted fawns were legal you would.
> Are you also saying that if it was only legal to shoot 140 inch plus bucks then that's what you would be doing?
> I think not.
> 
> I hear them all the time " I aint never seen a 8pt buck" or "there aint no big bucks around here".  Sound familiar?
> Well DUH. How do you ever expect to see one much less kill one if you  keep blasting them before their 2 yrs old, like dutch so proudly displays!
> 
> And without fail you always get the "ol poor pitiful me" excuses. "I don't have any private land" or "I cant afford club dues" that's why I blast the first legal buck I see.   NO, you blast the first legal buck you see because you want to. Your desire to kill something is stronger than your desire to kill a quality buck plain and simple!
> 
> You see, some hunters progress with every kill, some faster than others and some so slowly that it seems they don't progress at all. While others artificially progress by buying a good buck and thinking they have progressed while in truth they have not. Then you have the guy who joined a good club but had limited success because he keeps shooting "Legal" club minimum bucks and unknowingly ended his chances at a real wall hanger.
> 
> You see, when you decide to pull the trigger on an immature buck you are not only ending his chances of growing into a bigger buck but you are also by in-large ending your chances to see and thus kill a bigger buck.
> This is true regardless of where you hunt!
> 
> I fully understand the "brown its down" mentality, I was there myself ..30 years ago. What I don't understand is why some folks don't ever seem to get beyond the need to "kill sumthin".
> 
> It is unfortunate, but thats the way it is.
> 
> The antis would love to get hold of a bunch pics of "baby deer" shot just because it was legal.



Yall know what I actually took the time(wasted) to type a good, semi-educated response then I thought " Mr. Bonehead, we really dont care what you or Mr Greenway  think about killing little bucks or big bucks. Greenway came on here crying moaning and groaning about and SAID HE WAS MAD, so he got what he deserved which was ridicule from all sides, read the thread dude you will see.


----------



## Ouachita

You guys just need to agree to disagree.  We're all kindred spirits who are enjoying a dying heritage.  As long as we're all participating in the sport we love it will continue to have a voice.  Let's try to make it a positive one.  Good Luck and God Bless to all of my hunting brethren and may you have a successful season full of good times and good memories.  And remember to pass on the tradition this year, go out of your way to take a kid hunting.


----------



## lonesome dove

I like to shoot them all. The smaller the deer the harder they are to hit! If you shoot the little ones it means your a better shot! I cut trees down in the off season just to see something fall and die.


----------



## Just 1 More

lonesome dove said:


> I cut trees down in the off season just to see something fall and die.



Big Deal... Heck.. I killed a 12 pack just to watch it die


----------



## lonesome dove

Just 1 More...... whenever you want to go hunting just let me know. We'd get along great in camp!


----------



## BONE HEAD

[QUOTE from lonesome dove; ] "I like to shoot them all. The smaller the deer the harder they are to hit! If you shoot the little ones it means your a better shot! I cut trees down in the off season just to see something fall and die."

 [ Quote from Branchminnow; ] " Mr. Bonehead, we really dont care what you or Mr Greenway think about killing little bucks or big bucks. "  

[ Quote from Dutch; ]  "I will kill whatever I want as long as its legal, and if someone doesn't like it tough. I hunt for ME and I don't give a dang if anybody likes what I shoot or not. If you don't like to look at dead deer than turn your head, thats why God made your neck swivel."  


     It is a good thing that folks with a common interest in hunting can passionately and intelligently discuss various topics that define our sport without becoming angry at one another.  

   Guys, if you read my previous post you will see that I never try to tell you or anyone else what to kill or what not to kill. I am merely expressing my opinion and the facts as I see them.  I find it curious that you, Branchminnow and others feel that its fine for them to express an opinion, yet others with differing opinions should keep quite. 

     And no, looking at  pictures of dead deer doesn't bother me. What bothers me is seeing these tasteless post and pictures placed in this public forum, knowing that there are millions of people that would love to outlaw hunting. These folks would love to able to get their hands on some of the quotes and pictures that have been posted here. 
   Likewise there are legions of folks that don't hunt but don't really object to it either..that is until they see and read some tasteless picture and quote by some misguided hunter.
    And lets not forget about the those that are actively  promoting hunting and trying to preserve YOUR rights and Americas great hunting tradition, as I and many others are. Pictures of deer (any size) hanging by their necks with their tongues out and blood dripping and quotes like " I just like to watch something die" only make our job harder.

   I am not upset or angry that people shoot small bucks. I have done so my self several times, my son took a nice 6 pt last year.  But I simply get no satisfaction out of killing a lesser buck anymore, if I need meat I'll shoot a doe.

  I do believe in and the evidence supports the premise that if  younger bucks are passed up and allowed to grow that the chances of the average hunter being able to take a good buck goes up. However I am not a proponent of county or state wide  antler restrictions that have no provision for younger or inexperienced  hunters. I think rules such as this can be counter productive to our efforts to promote hunting to the younger generation.

  Speaking of the younger generation. I noticed many post mention the merits of introducing kids to hunting.
 Well it just so happens that my club is active in this regard and if anyone wants to put their money where their mouth is go to  Helpakidgohunting.com  and read about this worth while cause.

    Its all about the hunt and the hunter, each hunter has his own standards and objectives. When I take one of my four kids and or some of their buddies with me hunting the objective is different than when I am alone on cold rainy morning during the peak of the rut.

  I still don't understand why the yellow due is whipping the purple dude.


----------



## Branchminnow

BONE HEAD said:


> [    Guys, if you read my previous post you will see that I never try to tell you or anyone else what to kill or what not to kill. I am merely expressing my opinion and the facts as I see them.  I find it curious that you, Branchminnow and others feel that its fine for them to express an opinion, yet others with differing opinions should keep quite.
> .



Mr Bone It doesnot matter to me what anyones opinion is on this subject you have yours I have mine. But I can deal with the consequences of my opinions, if you or Greenway cannot then dont express them on a PUBLIC forum if you post it SOMEBODY will disagree. Be man and take it.


----------



## FX Jenkins

Branchminnow said:


> if you post it SOMEBODY will disagree.



I think your wrong about that...


----------



## Branchminnow

BONE HEAD;1409504    I am not upset or angry that people shoot small bucks. I have done so my self several times said:
			
		

> Here my friend is where you and I differ, HOWEVER the mood strikes me ....... if I see a spike and there is a doe behind it and I want to make a couple of small knife handles, or if I want drill holes in the spikes and hang em from my mirror then you know what? I can.
> I want you to understand as well that Im not mad at you or anybody else who may want to hold out for big buck, fine do it I dont care, but while I dont falt you then dont fault me. The highway runs both ways.


----------



## Branchminnow

FX Jenkins said:


> I think your wrong about that...



I forgot you are a member of the PSA.


----------



## PWalls

There is a certain poster on here who occasionally types the following and I only bring it up because it is applicable to this thread, and, heck I agree with it:

Protest QDM!!! Shoot a Button Buck!!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

lonesome dove said:


> I like to shoot them all. The smaller the deer the harder they are to hit! If you shoot the little ones it means your a better shot! I cut trees down in the off season just to see something fall and die.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Georgia Clay

It is very important that we always maintain areas where any deer can be harvested. YOunger hunters don't have the patience of us old salts and we must do everything we can to encourage and help our young hunters.

I too have been where Greenway is and have scolded some young guys for killing nice 4 and 6 pointers. Thing about those guys was I knew they were just going to cut off the horns and throw away the meat and had enough experience but were just lazy. Plus it was in a "quality deer" club. 

The more it cost to take a deer and the more that horns are the only thing people care about, the easier it is for the ARA's to discredit our hunting activities as unneccesary and elitest. Georgia has room for all types of hunters and we must always try and keep peoples interest up for hunting of all kinds, shapes, and sizes.


----------



## BONE HEAD

Branchminnow said:


> Mr Bone It doesnot matter to me what anyones opinion is on this subject you have yours I have mine. But I can deal with the consequences of my opinions, if you or Greenway cannot then dont express them on a PUBLIC forum if you post it SOMEBODY will disagree. Be man and take it.



   Hey Branch, Did you read my post?

  Forgive me but why do you think that I cannot live with the consequences of my opinions. I fully expect people to disagree and welcome the opportunity to argue my point of view. I don't have a problem with that, but it appears you do.  

   I don't fault you for your choice as a hunter to take any game animal you wish, I never did.  READ the quote of mine you posted.   I cant help it if my opinion makes you feel uncomfortable about the choices you make...come on Dude "be a man and take it".

  If I had a picture of a dead horse I would put it here. X

  EUREKA!!!  that's it he is beating a dead horse(smiley dude)!!!!!


----------



## Hoyt

I like to kill the big ones and the little ones..two bucks a day in Fl. from last wk till into Feb. and by some odd means..there's still plenty of trophy size fl. bucks in the woods. They are just harder to kill..and that's the way it should be.


----------



## displacedhntr

Some threads should just die.

Oh wait this thread has not reached its full potential and should be given another year.  Think it will be a trophy next season?


----------



## BKA

For the life of me; I can't decide what I am going to have for lunch today.  This makes me mad!


----------



## doates

I agree with some of the points that bone head makes, actually the majority of them . But I  do think that those who have not killed a deer should shoot what ever they want , the first time and then try and take a bigger buck the next time. If your huntin for meat, well you do what you got to do. I am sure that everyone wants to kill a booner but if your happy with a slick head knock yourself out. Just don't shoot any little ones of my place.


----------



## Spike Busta

I say kill them all


----------



## perty boy

*get mad then*

Who gave you the crown to even get mad. Most people I know shoot deer to eat not to brag about. You're not a hunter you just want to try to outdo your buddy. You are the kind of people making hunting so expensive just to say you killed a BIG BUCK!


----------



## Spike Busta

I want to get in the big buck contest


----------



## THREEJAYS

Spike Busta said:


> I say kill them all



No doubt about it the small ones eat good


----------



## Flintlock1776

*ain't that right!*



elfiii said:


> 1. Because some folks don't agree with QDM.
> 
> 2. Some folks don't get to go to the woods that often, so when a deer walks by, they take it.
> 
> 3. There are others, but I can't think of them right now.
> 
> 4. Georgia is a "QDM" state. One of your 2 bucks must be 4 points on one side or better. Some counties have enacted stricter controls on buck harvest by applying a "minimum spread" or a "4 points or better" rule, by election of the property owners and licensed hunters in that county.
> 
> If you want to go total QDM, join a club that's into that in a county with QDM restrictions.


----------



## Dutch

THREEJAYS said:


> No doubt about it the small ones eat good



Thats why we call "stew meat"  where we hunt.

Some backstrap off a yearling buck....mmmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## Spike Busta

To clearify my response of killing them all. I drive alot at night to and from work. I see deer of all sizes looking at me drive by. Its just a matter of time before one of them jump out in front of me and my small toyo.


----------



## lonesome dove

if you shoot all of the little ones, eventually a big one will show up and then you can shoot it too.


----------



## Son

*Who's Mad?*

I'm a hunter of older bucks, but I'm not for anybody shoving QDM down my throat. I don't even like the four points on one side rule. Shucks, just hunt and enjoy the experience. B&C doesn't hold water anymore since the beginning of groomed deer herds and select shoot deer ranches. Things have gone too much macho in hunting. Videos often give inaccurate expectations to new and young hunters. We are the most regulated free country in the world if you ask me. You can't do nothing these days without first reading the rules....


----------



## BKA

Son said:


> I'm a hunter of older bucks, but I'm not for anybody shoving QDM down my throat. I don't even like the four points on one side rule. Shucks, just hunt and enjoy the experience. B&C doesn't hold water anymore since the beginning of groomed deer herds and select shoot deer ranches. Things have gone too much macho in hunting. Videos often give inaccurate expectations to new and young hunters. We are the most regulated free country in the world if you ask me. You can't do nothing these days without first reading the rules....



Very well stated.


----------



## Hoyt

It's to the point now where B&C needs several different categories just to list their whitetails. That's the main reason I like hunting open public land where the brown it's down rule is in effect from the day they get a 5" antler...no free passes to roam around till the antlers get ripe,no food plots, no baiting, no 4 wheelers, no antler growth supplements. The bucks are all natural and only make it to maturity if wild enough and plenty make it. Those are the real deal.


----------



## THREEJAYS

All joking aside it depends on where I'm at as to what I take.


----------



## G Duck

GG, Becouse it is not against the law. My first buck was a small southeast Ga. 6 point. I was 13 years old, and to me it was a monster. When you hunt long enough to have kids in the woods, you will understand that the horns dont always make the trophy. I think you have been watching way to much Outdoor Chanel. If you want to change the law call Atlanta, thats your choice.


----------



## gunsaler111

I harvested a buck so small today ,that i just dropped the arrow as he passed under my stand,and got a pass through!


----------



## contender*

Why does this silly thread keep FLOATING to the top???


----------



## Chickenjohn42

contender* said:


> Why does this silly thread keep FLOATING to the top???


I think you anwsered your own ??? and besides them littluns are good eatin lol.


----------



## G Duck

I thought that this was a new thread, and had to reply. I then saw that it was from2006. where is GG now?
:=)


----------



## Coastie

Minner said:


> Well, if I'd shot a doe yesterday, I'd have broke the law as there are no doe days up here yet. If I'd have seen a small buck, I very well may have shot it. But what do I know, I'm just an idiot (apparently)



Archery season is either sex state wide. As a matter of fact, if you hunt with a bow even during the gun season you may take either sex regardless of doe days except on WMAs with buck only hunts. Read the regulations, page 9, Archery Season lines 4-6.

As for taking smaller bucks, that is a personal decision for the most part. There are counties with antler restrictions such as Dooley and several others and WMAs with Antler restrictions such as Dawson Forest. There is also a statewide regulation stating that of the 2 bucks allowed each year one of them must be 4 points on one side at least 1" long. That may not be enough to satisfy the purists among us but it is a start. As for antler width being a requirement, in some counties it may work  in others it would not. Dooley county requires a minimum of 15" spread, in many other counties mature bucks 3 1/2 years and more 15" spread is only a dream.


----------



## FX Jenkins

contender* said:


> Why does this silly thread keep FLOATING to the top???



If this one didn't get bumped to the top every now and then, a new thread would be started...seems ever so often, a new member, with vast hunting experience thinks its their cause to set us all straight on the matter...


----------



## Branchminnow

FX Jenkins said:


> If this one didn't get bumped to the top every now and then, a new thread would be started...seems ever so often, a new member, with vast hunting experience thinks its their cause to set us all straight on the matter...


----------



## Huntinfool

I make a motion that the next person to bump this thread to the top receives a free lifetime ban...

Oh wait, I just did it!!!!  I take that motion back.  Proceed gentlemen.


----------



## THREEJAYS

gunsaler111 said:


> I harvested a buck so small today ,that i just dropped the arrow as he passed under my stand,and got a pass through!



Good and Tender and easy to carry


----------



## BUCK 87JT

trophy is what your happy with, you cant judge people by the size of the animal, as long as you abide by state laws that is all that matters.many people go years and NEVER see trophy bucks. I feel the same rush when i harvest any deer. its not about size, its about appreciating all animals that you harvest,I think everyone should think about that the next time they kill a deer!        GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE THIS SEASON!!!!!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK

FX Jenkins said:


> If this one didn't get bumped to the top every now and then, a new thread would be started...seems ever so often, a new member, with vast hunting experience thinks its their cause to set us all straight on the matter...


I love these NGA boys !! Oh my heart


----------



## W4DSB

because I can!!

whether you like it or not theres nothing you can do about!


----------



## MCBUCK

I personally don't shoot the yung'uns, but that is a choice.  My club don't shoot the yung'uns, by choice.  But I don't believe it be put mandatory for all to shoot mature deer.  It is called free will.


----------



## THREEJAYS

W4DSB said:


> because I can!!
> 
> whether you like it or not theres nothing you can do about!


----------



## irwoodsman

*yea*



W4DSB said:


> because I can!!
> 
> whether you like it or not theres nothing you can do about!



ZACTLY!!!!!


----------



## deerslayer2

patchestc said:


> most hunters go through stages as they develop into a mature hunter.  first he just wants to kill a deer.  then he wants to kill a buck, then he is not satified with a small buck, but wants a trophy.  finally he realizes that it's not about the meat, or the trophy, but the whole hunting experience.   isn't it great??


i agree 100% up until last year i was brown its down until i shot my 8 point. now i wnt a bigger 1. but you bet your blisters if i have no deer meat in the freezer im shooting the first legal 1 that walks out


----------



## G Duck

bump


----------



## Danny Estep

I do it because I can, it's legal, and I can't eat the horns. Antlers for the sophisticates out there.


----------



## Killdee

Years ago my cuz had a guy that always said you caint eat antlers and would shoot any small buck he seen.1 year he called HT and asked him if he would skin out an 8pt he had killed that am because he had to be at work and didnt have enought time.HT skinned it out and hid the rack, when he got in he called ht to thank him and asked about the rack.HT said I hauled it off with the skin and put it in the dumpster.That old boy started sputtering and raising cain about his rack HT said you always said you caint eat antlers so dont say it if you dont mean it.He let him hunt thru the dumpster too before he gave em back.


----------



## Tenkiller

How about they just make where you hunt QDM. If you don't want to take a small buck then don't. But i doubt very seriously that if a guy 200 miles from where you hunt kills a 4 pointer that YOUR herd will suffer. Some people don't feel the NEED , as you put it, to kill small bucks, they do it because they want to. God given right, so hunt like you want and leave everyone else alone.


----------



## Tenkiller

How about they just make where you hunt QDM. If you don't want to take a small buck then don't. But i doubt very seriously that if a guy 200 miles from where you hunt kills a 4 pointer that YOUR herd will suffer. Some people don't feel the NEED , as you put it, to kill small bucks, they do it because they want to. God given right, so hunt like you want and leave everyone else alone.


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22

To each his own.  Some people wonder why they never see big deer.  Early in the season, 90% of the time, ‘ol “Daddy Big Horns” will only appear after the does and a few adolescent bucks have tried out the scene.  Sometimes it’s better to watch what happens and know you could have taken any of them.  Now, I’m a firm believer in taking the Doe’s, and a lot of them, early in the season.  But, when November roles around, it’s time to be serious and put in the time on the stand.  Let the small ones walk. You’ll be surprised at what you see.


----------



## Branchminnow




----------



## Spotlite

Why must I kill a small buck? Cause I aint got it what it takes to kill a big one.


----------



## Allen Waters

holy smoking cow poop, this thread is still around...


----------



## woody10

I dont shot little bucks unless they are old deer my limits on half of our land is 8pt outside the ears..... that seems about rite to me


----------



## Lthomas

Branchminnow said:


>



Trouble maker....


----------



## kevincox

Spotlite said:


> Why must I kill a small buck? Cause I aint got it what it takes to kill a big one.


----------



## Hoyt

It's like grocery shopping..don't hunt on an empty stomach.


----------



## FX Jenkins

Why must pretty girls shoot all the big bucks...thats what I want to know...


----------



## dawg2

BuckinFish said:


> No way, people accidentally shoot spikes thinking they are does all the time...they dont get in trouble...its just that one of the two bucks has to be 4pts or better on one side
> SO hopefully you will see something other than that 4ptr



I shot a spike at 100+ yards in the woods and thought it was a big doe.  When I got up there it had 3" spikes on both sides.  I looked at that deer for 10 minutes before I shot it.


----------



## Public Land Prowler

I passed a spike yesterday....As if more fuel is needed...


----------



## WSB

Public Land Prowler said:


> I passed a spike yesterday....As if more fuel is needed...



I've passed a 3 point 4 times now, he just keeps trying to tempt me.


----------



## k_g_b

I don't have the time to hunt enough to wait for a big buck. That being said I have let several small bucks walk hoping that they would get bigger.


----------



## MSU bowhunter

I have seen 2 bucks in two years; usually I'll kill a buck if it is larger than a 4-point.


----------



## phantom

you watching too many hunting shows on tv, everybody don't have pope and young or boone and crockett on the brain. getting too many GEORGIA HEADHUNTERS around


----------



## jawjaboy30

"i can't see the big deal w/ hunting for horns.  i boiled those dang antlers for 2 weeks and they never did tender up.  they tasted like crap too..."  ok, not really but that's what my uncle used to tell me when i was little (jokingly of course).  i hunt for meat.  sometimes that meat is a yearling doe or button buck, other times a nice sized buck, but mostly it's a small buck or doe.  it all tastes good to me.


----------



## FX Jenkins

Small buck is to llama what emu is to turkey...


----------



## brkbowma

I hunt on public land. I try my best to let small deer walk, just to see them walk over the next ridge to hear someone else kill it. Now that is what is awful about trying to hunt a decent sized deer around here. All those "brown it's down" hunters.       " Opinions are like arm pits, we all got one, and most of'em stink." That's mine.


----------



## BKA

brkbowma said:


> All those "brown it's down" hunters.       " Opinions are like arm pits, we all got one, and most of'em stink." That's mine.



Hey!!!!  I resemble that!


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin

FX Jenkins said:


> Why must pretty girls shoot all the big bucks...thats what I want to know...



*ahem* Tiffany lakosky


----------



## packrat

*small buck*

Maybe because I own the land, pay the taxes, and don't eat bone.


----------



## WSB

phantom said:


> you watching too many hunting shows on tv, everybody don't have pope and young or boone and crockett on the brain. getting too many GEORGIA HEADHUNTERS around



That's funny... I thought we were getting too many GEORGIA IF IT'S BROWN IT'S DOWN hunters around.


----------



## horsecreek

jesus mary and joesph!!! yall still yappin about this....
has to be the longest, going nowhere, thread on the board beside baiting.lol
...pushin 2yrs...

EACH GO HUNT TO THEIR OWN DANG DESIRE.. LEAVE THE OTHER GUY ALONE.

OR CONTINUE TO  THE DEAD HORSE.


----------



## Branchminnow

Lthomas said:


> Trouble maker....



Yeah well you aint been around lately


----------



## Branchminnow

Public Land Prowler said:


> I passed a spike yesterday....As if more fuel is needed...



I wish I could kill 2 spikes like I used to could before the regs change.


----------



## FX Jenkins

horsecreek said:


> jesus mary and joesph!!! yall still yappin about this....



I couldn't find them in the member list...


----------



## horsecreek

FX Jenkins said:


> I couldn't find them in the member list...



ya, keep lookin...


----------



## FX Jenkins

horsecreek said:


> ya, keep lookin...



Na, its OK, I know where to find them...


----------



## k_g_b

I havn't killed a deer in 3 years and I'm out of meat. Soe buck I don't care. After I get 1 or 2 I'll let the small bucks walk.


----------



## moking

hmmm, there is a place for "trophy" hunters I guess. To each his own. To many of us deer hunting is a pretty spiritual thing. I would be excited as the next guy to kill a monster, but I'm just as happy with a doe or a younger buck. If killing mature bucks is your only reason to be in the woods go to a ranch where you're guaranteed to kill just such an animal. Meanwhile the rest of us will continue to "deer" hunt and enjoy the tasty treats momma puts on the table and the fellowship we share with family and friends.


----------



## polaris30144

Cause they taste good grilled.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

*Ggreenway*

Boy you sure know how to stir the pot!!!  My feelings,  I have a small tract of land. That land belongs to me, not you, not the state of Ga.  As long as its legal I DO WHAT I WANT TO, and ain't NOBODY going to tell me otherwise!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

bump


----------



## capt stan

Man  oh man....I got me a TROPHY spike this weekend...... 3.5 years old when checked in at the deer check in station. Small buck???? I though 3.5 was getting on mature??? And If I may add it had 11.5 in main beams 

SO...does it count as a TROPHY because it was MATURE.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack

bump


----------



## Fish&Hunt

:


----------



## sghoghunter

I shoot them cause I can.


----------



## Fish&Hunt

:


----------



## capt stan

What???? No congrats on a MATURE BUCK


Com'on guys a 3.5 year old buck on public land ...I Guess it's NOT the AGE of a buck after all......It must just be about the bone

I guess a 3.5 year old spike is an easy kill compared to a 3.5 year old 8 point hu


----------



## Carp

patchestc said:


> most hunters go through stages as they develop into a mature hunter.  first he just wants to kill a deer.  then he wants to kill a buck, then he is not satified with a small buck, but wants a trophy.  finally he realizes that it's not about the meat, or the trophy, but the whole hunting experience.   isn't it great??



Yes Sir , it is.


----------



## Allen Waters

way to go capt. looks like someone had a great day. good eaten is on the way


----------



## Killer41

Because I would rather shoot one, than hit one with my car!


----------



## capt stan

balvarik said:


> Nice shot placement!
> Every deer we shoot with gun/bow is seen as a gift.
> The obsession with taking a "Trophy Buck" is lost to me as to us venison means meat.
> Mike




Thanks. and I agree 100%


----------



## capt stan

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> way to go capt. looks like someone had a great day. good eaten is on the way



Thanks sir, I'll be firing up the ol' meat grinder tonight. MMMMMMuuuuMMMMM Deer Chile, Tacos, Hamburgers, Sausage, Meatloaf.. It's ON!!!


----------



## dawg2

capt stan said:


> Man  oh man....I got me a TROPHY spike this weekend...... 3.5 years old when checked in at the deer check in station. Small buck???? I though 3.5 was getting on mature??? And If I may add it had 11.5 in main beams
> 
> SO...does it count as a TROPHY because it was MATURE.......



I had a guy who was trying to get rid of an old spike on his property in COweta County in early 2000.  He asked if I wanted to try for him.  He hung out in a swampy area and was very smart.  There were few trees and knew what a tree satnd was.  I hid in that swamp on the ground in a grassy island.  He came out just before dark at about 200 yards and I killed him.  The processor said it was about 8 years old, and the tines were only about 4" long.  That deer weighed around 200lbs.  The processor couldn't believe it.  There are some bad genetics out there and if you want big racks, some of them need to go.


----------



## G Duck

Mr Greenway??? Where art thou?


----------



## Fish&Hunt




----------



## lineman 24

I tend to hunt mature whitetail myself and what I have learned is that you can't control what somebody else should and shouldn't shoot!  Only advice I can give you is to start up a club and make yourself President of the club and then you can make the rules! That is the only way you can TRY to control other hunters around you. If hunters kill within ga regs nothing else matters.


----------



## browning260

Well I dont shoot does or small bucks, guess thats why I saw over 40 deer sat. afternoon and 20 of those were bucks. How many of u brown its down shooters can say that????????? Guess I am the only one that enjoys seeing deer every time I go to the stand.Just ask Lineman 24 he has been hunting with me!!!!!!


----------



## Glassman

I hunt for the meat!!!!  I see plenty of deer when I go in the woods. They may not be monster racked trophys but they are deer. Like I said before, I hunt to pack the freezer. If you disagree with the way a certain group hunts, don't hunt with 'em! And why does it have to be a contest? Why can't you "trophy" hunters let the "less able" of us enjoy what we are doing? Why do you feel the need to degrade us? Y'all can boil them horns all day long and they never will get soft enough to eat!


----------



## polaris30144

browning260 said:


> Well I dont shoot does or small bucks, guess thats why I saw over 40 deer sat. afternoon and 20 of those were bucks. How many of u brown its down shooters can say that????????? Guess I am the only one that enjoys seeing deer every time I go to the stand.Just ask Lineman 24 he has been hunting with me!!!!!!



wow!!!!! 40 deer, 20 Bucks.......1/1 ratio.... your property is better managed than any of the high fenced ranch's in Texas.....I saw forty deer once......the same four deer ten times...


----------



## Dutch

browning260 said:


> Well I dont shoot does or small bucks, guess thats why I saw over 40 deer sat. afternoon and 20 of those were bucks. How many of u brown its down shooters can say that????????? Guess I am the only one that enjoys seeing deer every time I go to the stand.Just ask Lineman 24 he has been hunting with me!!!!!!





The internet sure does bring out the folks that like to tell tales outa school.

Congrats, not everyone can own thier own high fenced zoo.

Some of us actually like to EAT the deer, not look at them. So you keep letting them walk, means more deer for me.

Getting ready to head out in a little while, I think I will let the does walk today and shoot a small buck (preferable a "button" head...yum) just for you.


----------



## horsecreek

browning260 said:


> Well I dont shoot does or small bucks, guess thats why I saw over 40 deer sat. afternoon and 20 of those were bucks. How many of u brown its down shooters can say that????????? Guess I am the only one that enjoys seeing deer every time I go to the stand.Just ask Lineman 24 he has been hunting with me!!!!!!



most of us dont have the $$$ or care to spend it just to feed deer so we can OVERPOPULATE our land for what it can naturally hold. Cause Most natural property in GA doesnt support that many deer per sq mile... 
or were you hunting at cades cove???

I do manage my lease but dont blast others for how they hunt on thier land...


----------



## dawg2

browning260 said:


> Well I dont shoot does or small bucks, guess thats why I saw over 40 deer sat. afternoon and 20 of those were bucks. How many of u brown its down shooters can say that????????? Guess I am the only one that enjoys seeing deer every time I go to the stand.Just ask Lineman 24 he has been hunting with me!!!!!!



Well I saw 50 times that three weeks ago.  ANd a bunch of Elk.  Was feeding them right out of my window.

PINE MOUNTAIN ANIMAL PARK.

I shoot 1-2 does first off and then hunt for a big (legal: 4 points on one side) buck.  I think it makes for a healthier herd to thin out does.  I have some nice deer around me too, and no shortage.


----------



## W4DSB

> Guess I am the only one that enjoys seeing deer every time I go to the stand.


 Horse Hockey!

what do you think ???? everyone just enjoys sitting in their stand and not seeing Deer


----------



## Greg Tench

W4DSB said:


> Horse Hockey!
> 
> what do you think ???? everyone just enjoys sitting in their stand and not seeing Deer



Absolutely Bull !! I agree W4...c3po or whatever the idiotidiotidiotidiot. Its people like this that will destroy hunting from the inside. Dont worry what other people do as long as its legal !!! Do your thing on your land and shut up and be happy.


----------



## Spotlite

fun thread.

BTW, I only shoot 140 class and up and never shoot any does. I saw 280 does Saturday, 340 bucks, 2 Elephants and 1 Elk.

Guess Im the only one that enjoyed seeing all those animals Saturday.

Just look at my avatar, those deer were in there together Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Fish&Hunt




----------



## Allen Waters

FX Jenkins said:


> I think your wrong about that...



no your wrong, no i agree, well actually i can't make up my mind anymore, so btt for next opinion.


----------



## dawg2

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> no your wrong, no i agree, well actually i can't make up my mind anymore, so btt for next opinion.





FX Jenkins said:


> I think your wrong about that...


----------



## DAN McDuffie

*i am with you marklan*

those kids and new hunters is the reason you shoot small bucks.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

I like little deer they're cute   Be happy you can shoot freezer meat then be picky we can get one and it has to be atleast 3 on one side


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin

ya know... i was thinkin this must be a record post limit on an "i'm mad thread" that hasn't gotten locked yet  and nobody has been banned because of it... to my knowledge


----------



## Dutch

Well I'm back from hunting. Got this button head, he was so small I shot him with my 9mm. 

I dedicate this one to all the he-man trophy hunters out there that look down thier noses at  us "regular"hunters.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

dutch if that's the bullet hole on top of his shoulder you might need a little less front site  but a broke spine deer don't run far and you sure didn't wreck none of the sweet young meat at all


----------



## lineman 24

I have hunted with browning260 on this land he is refering to the only fences I have seen on the property fences in the dogs the landowner has on the land with some horses. I have known browning260 for a long time and he and the guys he hunts with are ethical outdoorsmen.  For the member that is telling someone to "shut up and be happy"...GROW UP!!!!!!!  It should read like this "keep hunting and be happy".  I have friends at work that will blast anything that walks in front of them. I don't care because they don't hunt with me!  guess what? WE ARE STILL FRIENDS!!!!


----------



## Hi-tech Redneck

lineman 24 said:


> I have hunted with browning260 on this land he is refering to the only fences I have seen on the property fences in the dogs the landowner has on the land with some horses. I have known browning260 for a long time and he and the guys he hunts with are ethical outdoorsmen.  For the member that is telling someone to "shut up and be happy"...GROW UP!!!!!!!  It should read like this "keep hunting and be happy".  I have friends at work that will blast anything that walks in front of them. I don't care because they don't hunt with me!  guess what? WE ARE STILL FRIENDS!!!!



He's right. Hunters should realize that as people we are all different, and all have opinions. Yet we are still hunters. That should be the unifying factor. Not how big your rack is. We need to stick together to preserve our past time or nobody will be able to shoot any size buck in the future.


----------



## hcbadbob

Not every body has the time and money to grow a big buck.  Deer hunting in the South has went from a familey tradition to a muti-million dollar business!!  And I promise you when me and my family suit up this weekend to go out hunting and one or both of my children are lucky enough to shoot a small buck following state guide lines, and  trophy hunter/Bill Gordon want to be has something smart or negative to say about it ,I will hurt their BIGBUCK killing feelings right quick like and in a hurry!!!!!!1


----------



## browning260

Since when did letting deer grow cost money????????I have no problem with kids and new hunters killing deer of their choice.Problem is with grown men that have killed deer for yrs still shooting everything and not saving that chance for a kid or new hunter to harvest their first deer!


----------



## browning260

why are u all getting ur panties in such a wad,Is the truth hurting????


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Dutch said:


> Well I'm back from hunting. Got this button head, he was so small I shot him with my 9mm.
> 
> I dedicate this one to all the he-man trophy hunters out there that look down thier noses at  us "regular"hunters.



That is a great pic!

Congrats!

FWIW - I'd shoot (where the blood spot is too) if I was directly over that deer in my climber.


----------



## Fish&Hunt




----------



## larpyn

BKA said:


> I do it just to make you mad!!!



 Perfect answer.


----------



## HerculesFE

'Preciate all the great comments.  I originally signed on to read another blog on "101" to see what questions were being asked but got caught up reading this one instead.

Have to say I agree with most.  I grew up a city boy hunting with all my cousins on my family's farm near Soperton.  Didn't hunt for years after college and then realized how much I missed it - and what all I had missed out on.  Heck, even though I'm 38 now and trying to get back to my roots, I can barely keep up with all the restrictions like they are:  15" spread here, 4 pts on one side there, a doe first then a buck, must be standing on three legs, facing east on Fridays and west on Saturdays.  Darn, what's next??  QDM is not the way to go.  We are doing great like we are.

Even though I'm just now getting back into hunting deer, I'll shoot whatever the heck I want.  But I agree, the TV shows have put the bad expectation in my head of what I 'should' be hunting for.  And my dad would prefer all those daylily eaters eventually end up on the table if had his way.  So I'll wait for the big buck most times, but I'm not gonna pass up on the smaller legal ones and the does if I get the urge.  BAM!  One shot is all it takes.

Glad to be gettin back into hunting!  What a great bunch of people.


----------



## DaGris

like my father in law says..."if you want to shoot him,.....well shoot him".....


----------



## capt stan

Dutch said:


> Well I'm back from hunting. Got this button head, he was so small I shot him with my 9mm.
> 
> I dedicate this one to all the he-man trophy hunters out there that look down thier noses at  us "regular"hunters.


----------



## MSU bowhunter

Shot a basket-racked 8 this past weekend...anyone want to string me up?  ???

(It is the first buck I have had in my sights in over 2 years.)


----------



## dawg2

MSU bowhunter said:


> Shot a basket-racked 8 this past weekend...anyone want to string me up?  ???
> 
> (It is the first buck I have had in my sights in over 2 years.)



Nope.


----------



## Branchminnow

THanksgiving little buck. Man he woulda been a good un next year would he?


----------



## dawg2

Nice deer!


----------



## Larry Rooks

Letting Deer grow older and more mature cost you NOTHING.  Matter of fact, by passing on a young and small Buck, you saved a processing fee.  I am one of the guys that will not shoot a small Buck under any cisrcumstances
unless injured and suffering.  But you'll never hear me complain about kids or beginning hunters that shoot a small one.  It is their right and a chance to grow with the sport.  I have never supported the idea that in QDM counties that a child had to wait for several years before he finally had the opportunity to take a Buck because of the
QDM rules.  I am all for them. BUT, letting them walk to grow older and mature out has been good for ME.  On 
several occasions if I had taken the first thing that walked up, I would not have had the chance to take some of the
trophies that I have.  Twice this year, I turned down small Bucks just to have a big one come in a few minutes later.  If I had shot the small one, the big un would have dissappeared.  Yesterday, a big Doe walked into the field.
By the way she was acting, I figured another deer was behind her, so I let her walk, 30 seconds later I had a 140 class 10 point on the ground.  I don't push my way of hunting on anyone unless they hunt my land, then they do it my way, no small bucks.  But I'll tell anyone, the only way there wqill be trophies on a piece of property, the young ones need to suvive a lil bit longer to make it there


----------



## Branchminnow

Tenderloin sho is good with the biscuits mama made.


----------



## reylamb

Branchminnow said:


> THanksgiving little buck. Man he woulda been a good un next year would he?



I shot his cousin the Saturday after Thanksgiving!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Branchminnow

reylamb said:


> I shot his cousin the Saturday after Thanksgiving!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Im gonna try to bust his twin this evening.


----------



## horsecreek

THIS DANG THING IS STILL GOING ON? 
ITS SIMPLE- DONT SHOOT SMALL BUCKS!!! LET THEM WALK TO THE GUY WHO  WANTS TO SHOOT THEM...
IN OTHER WORDS- *TO EACH THEIR OWN....*
HAPPY HUNTING YALL...I NEED SOME TENDER MEAT...LET TO MANY WALK AND NOW CANT FIND A DANG DEER...
PERFECT EXAMPLE OF ME SCREWING UP...


----------



## LittleBigDoe12

I agree 100,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 %

we should all learn from this thread.

"YOU DO UR THING I'LL DO MINE."


----------



## deerhunter70

*your choice!*

I've been hunting for awhile now. I personally will not kill a small buck unless it's late in the season and I haven't harvested another deer. Luckily I already got a good 8 pointer this year. But I will say this we have enough people against us to be arguing with each other, as hunters we have to band together and fight the antics not each other. It's everybodys own choice how they hunt as long as they obey the laws and hunt safely.

                                                      Good luck, fellow hunter


----------



## Lthomas

I have let a few small racked bucks walk this season.. I am holding out for a spike..


----------



## Branchminnow

Lthomas said:


> I have let a few small racked bucks walk this season.. I am holding out for a spike..



They eat better than the big bucks anyway.


----------



## RUTMAGIC

I'm A Meat Hunter, I Only Hunt One Full Week Out Of The Deer Season Because I Don't Have Time For The Rest, To Much Work. But When I Go, I Go To My Nearest Wma, And Hunt My Heart Out With Friends. We Combine Our Harvest And Divide It Out. It Last All Year Long For Me. I'm Not Choosey I Just Love The Meat. Big Horns Are A Plus But Not The Mission For Me. GREENWAY YOU SOUND LIKE YOU MAY BE HOLDING A PETA CARD.


----------



## FX Jenkins

I bigs in leather boots so other folks can get bucks running half as fast as their ethics can catch up to em...


----------



## GADAWGS

Geez, Give me a good recipe for antlers and THEN I will wait


----------



## jneil

I hear that you won't be able to produce sons if you shoot small bucks.


----------



## bowbuck

Spotlite said:


> fun thread.
> 
> BTW, I only shoot 140 class and up and never shoot any does. I saw 280 does Saturday, 340 bucks, 2 Elephants and 1 Elk.
> 
> Guess Im the only one that enjoyed seeing all those animals Saturday.
> 
> Just look at my avatar, those deer were in there together Saturday afternoon.



I was just checking out this thread and saw this guy must be hunting my spot.  At least he didn't see my zebra, that things going to the dirt next time i see him.


----------



## creekbender

i like 3pt bucks!


----------



## PoBoy

I've been a wildlife biologist for 28 years and cannot believe how the state is managing this resource. 

Shooting a small cull buck (underdeveloped for his age and size) has far less impact on the health of a heard than taking a mature, very healthy doe.

You are doing more harm to your QDM managed heard by not accurately judging the does you harvest as much as you think you are  doing to  the bucks.


----------



## deerslayer2

jneil said:


> I hear that you won't be able to produce sons if you shoot small bucks.


i have 2 sons and shoot small bucks they eat good


----------



## tcward

GGreenway said:


> I have never understood why people kill small buck!  Georgia has a deer herd with decent genes, but you folks never give the bucks time to grow.  *If you want meat kill a doe*.  Our herd has way too many does in the first place.  It upsets me when someone shows me a picture of a 4 pointer.  Whats to brag about killing a 4 pointer?  Georgia could be the next Illinois if you people let the bucks mature.  I say the whole state should be QDM, not just 8 or better but give a spread limit as well.
> 
> Will someone please explain the need to kill small bucks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED TO REMOVE THE GARBAGE....oops I left part and had to take more out...Jim



I TOTALLY agree==makes no sense!


----------



## tcward

Dutch said:


> Well I'm back from hunting. Got this button head, he was so small I shot him with my 9mm.
> 
> I dedicate this one to all the he-man trophy hunters out there that look down thier noses at  us "regular"hunters.



Is a 9mm legal?


----------



## markland

The problem with QDM and cull bucks with most clubs and hunters is the fact that most people cannot tell the age of deer accurately in the field, heck it is difficult for the "experts" to do, and many promising young bucks are taken by those that just do not know any better.  This along with the state mandated 4 on 1 side rule I believe results in the demise of many prime, young bucks that will not achieve their potential.  It is very difficult for most people to tell the difference between a 2 1/2, 3 1/2 or older deer many times and therefor many young deer are taken in "cull" hunts that are not cull deer, just younger, under developed deer.  
Just depends on what you as a hunter want to accomplish with your club or land.  maximum numbers or quality deer!  For QDM to work properly, hunters will have to be educated to determine the age of deer before shooting and only target mature deer, whether they are bucks or does!  But, I do believe QDM is hurting our young hunters and newbies, why expect them to wait on a big buck when we did not when we started, and I have the box of horns to prove it.  Just because I want to only shoot larger bucks now does not mean that it is tbe best thing for everybody!  Mark


----------



## Branchminnow

tcward said:


> I TOTALLY agree==makes no sense!


----------



## potsticker

Lord, i thought we went over this a month ago. Cant anyone set this guy strait.


----------



## k_g_b

Why must I trophy hunt because you want to? Also why do you get to choose what a trophy is?


----------



## limbhanger

Please kill this thread!


----------



## reylamb

limbhanger said:


> Please kill this thread!



Are you sure we can, heck it ain't even 1 1/2 years old yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capt stan

reylamb said:


> Are you sure we can, heck it ain't even 1 1/2 years old yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hillboy

yep if it is brown it is down


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains

First of all most of Georgia DOES NOT! have good genetics. Lived and hunted in Texas for many years. After moving back to Georgia I was totally spoiled by Texas hunting. I hunted for 4 years in Ga. before taking my first buck, let several 6 and 8 pointers walk. If you put spread restrictions on bucks in Ga. Most hunters would never take a buck nor would they have the wonderful experiance of watching thier children or grandchildren take the first buck of thier lives. Just my experiance in Ga. hunting at least 3 to 5 days per week and with my profession I have the opportunity to hunt ALOT! of different areas.


----------



## dawg2

hillboy said:


> yep if it is brown it is down



Yeah, but it's too big now.  Shoulda killed it when it was a button.


----------



## hillboy

dawg2 said:


> Yeah, but it's too big now.  Shoulda killed it when it was a button.



you know nothing taste better then if ya kill them leaving the birth canal, so tender, and usually you can get a two fer one deal


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains

*Why do people shoot small bucks*

First of all most of Ga. DOES NOT have good genetics. After hunting in Texas for 14 years and moving back to Ga. I hunted 4 years before taking my first Ga. buck. I am a VERY selctive hunter, plus very spoiled by Texas genetics. I hunt 2 to 5 days a week in hunting season and with my profession get to hunt ALOT of different areas in Ga. and I can safely say great genetics are not there. If you placed a spread limit on Bucks in Ga. alot of hunters woulod NEVER shoot a buck or have the experiance watching thier children or grandchildren take thier first buck! I agree Ga. needs better Mgmt. in some areas of deer hunting and needs to be applied to counties and not the entire State. But to each his own.


----------



## BKA

Lonnie in the mountains said:


> First of all most of Ga. DOES NOT have good genetics. After hunting in Texas for 14 years and moving back to Ga. I hunted 4 years before taking my first Ga. buck. I am a VERY selctive hunter, plus very spoiled by Texas genetics. I hunt 2 to 5 days a week in hunting season and with my profession get to hunt ALOT of different areas in Ga. and I can safely say great genetics are not there. If you placed a spread limit on Bucks in Ga. alot of hunters woulod NEVER shoot a buck or have the experiance watching thier children or grandchildren take thier first buck! I agree Ga. needs better Mgmt. in some areas of deer hunting and needs to be applied to counties and not the entire State. But to each his own.




You must be new around here........


----------



## sweston

*Selecting for small dear*

Isn't always killing the deer with the biggest rack counter productive?  Aren't we artificialy selecting for small rack deer.  Big deer with big Racks get killed and small deer with small racks get to live and pass those traits on.  
    Not all spike bucks are going to have better racks next year some mature deer will always be spike bucks right?  

Or am I missing something?


----------



## BKA

sweston said:


> Isn't always killing the deer with the biggest rack counter productive?  Aren't we artificialy selecting for small rack dears.  Big dear with big Racks get killed and small dear with small racks get to live and pass those traits on.
> Not all spike bucks are going to have better racks next year some mature dear will always be spike bucks right?
> 
> Or am I missing something?



If you can't spell deer you shouldn't be allowed to hunt them at all.


----------



## dawg2

BKA said:


> If you can't spell deer you shouldn't be allowed to hunt them at all.



I think he's a Bare hunter.


----------



## killerv

You have two different types of hunters, trophy hunters and regular ole' deer hunters from back in the day. You've got to think, 40 to 50years ago, if you killed a deer, let alond see one, you had a good season. I think people have different ideas of what a trophy is, we may not understand why someone believes a 4 pointer is a trophy  but there isn't a whole lot we can do about that. If I see a 120 or 130 class deer, I'm shooting it. I can't stand to hear other hunters say "you should have gave him another year or two. In Ga, a 120 class deer or better is a trophy to me. Everybody gets caught up in the rack size and lose sight of why we are really out there doing what we are doing. Killing a deer doesn't do much for me anymore, i've killed my share. I just enjoy going and the comrodery of the people around me. And another thing, all these people hunting over food plots, come on, that takes the skill out of pursuing game. The last two good deer I killed were away from food plots, I found sign, came up with a plan to go about hunting the area and it payed off with a couple of nice trophies. I was much more proud of those deer than the ones I shot over food plots I have planted.


----------



## grim

I shoot them all and then check their teeth.  If they are too young, I just throw them back.


----------



## redneckcamo

love the pic with the lil gal an here 1st deer an wholeheartedly agre with you on that whole reply  . i love QDM    -- QUALITY DEER MEAT .....................MMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## limbhanger

*I'm Mad*

Once again, please kill this thread. That's a good one Dave..


----------



## Handgunner

Let's leave off the parts about small body parts.


----------



## crackerdave

Sorry!


----------



## Tenkiller

This post has gotten more attention than it deserves, KILL IT!!


----------



## Otis

just couldn't let that button head make it to next year!uummm..tender meat!

long live the thread!


----------



## FX Jenkins

this deserves a second look....


----------



## Sylvan

I say first one to the corn pile wins the prize


----------



## jrpace25

The way I see it, someone much smarter than me is making the decisions about what can be shot each year.  If shooting smaller bucks was that detrimental to the herd, then the entire state would be QDM.  Obviously, it is not hurting too bad.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## PoBoy

Turn the question around!  Why must you shoot small does???  It takes no skill, there really is no thrill, whats the deal?


----------



## Addicted

The smaller ones are easier to drag out . The white spots make good bullseyes. LOL jus Kiddin boys


----------



## Branchminnow

Did I mention that in addition  to the small buck I posted on the previous page that I killed another one that could be his twin????


----------



## Addicted

The racks make nice key chains.


----------



## jneil

Why must you shoot big bucks? I like to see the small, scrawny ones culled, plus who wants to eat one that has old tough meat.


----------



## Back2class

GGreenway said:


> I have never understood why people kill small buck!  Georgia has a deer herd with decent genes, but you folks never give the bucks time to grow.  *If you want meat kill a doe*.  Our herd has way too many does in the first place.  It upsets me when someone shows me a picture of a 4 pointer.  Whats to brag about killing a 4 pointer?  Georgia could be the next Illinois if you people let the bucks mature.  I say the whole state should be QDM, not just 8 or better but give a spread limit as well.
> 
> Will someone please explain the need to kill small bucks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED TO REMOVE THE GARBAGE....oops I left part and had to take more out...Jim




Why not? I think the whole "monster buck" thing is so darn dumb. If some deer of specific dimensions gets you all hot and bothered then just target what makes you feel funny where you pee. But why should I care about your big antler fetish. They do not even taste very good.


----------



## Branchminnow

Glad to see this thread STILL rockin on!


----------



## dawg2

I thought this thing was dead....


----------



## Jranger

Gotta eat....


----------



## Branchminnow

dawg2 said:


> I thought this thing was dead....



Not as long as me and a few others are around.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

this thread makes me wish I had more pictures of my small deer...


----------



## moodman

We dont all the oppurnity to hunt often. I kill what I see as long as it in the ga regulation. on most hunts if its brown its down. the quality of my lands not great. I lucky just to see a deer. Cant afford expensive hunting club dues.


----------



## limbhanger

This thread is like a scorching case of herpes, it comes back to say "hey, remember this?"


----------



## honkee

the way i think true hunters are brown its down hunters for meat, for all of you who just hunt for horns, your not hunters, your just trying to see who can kill the biggest deer


----------



## Branchminnow

I love that old Alabama song......roll on highway roll on through.....


Kinda like this thread!!


ROLL ON!


----------



## redneckcamo

well looka here at the marathon thread ...like the energize bunny..keeps going n going n going n going .....an the real answer is ......its called DEER hunting an Im hunting a deer an it walks by a I shoot it an eat it mmmmmmmmmmmmm want some tenderloin ...   yummy .......... THE END


----------



## BROWNING 260

Why dont yall save the  EASY kills for the kids, and really test ur hunting skills against the mature deer??????


----------



## Browning Slayer

PoBoy said:


> Turn the question around!  Why must you shoot small does???  It takes no skill, there really is no thrill, whats the deal?




Quit trying to derail this thread...


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer

i love small deer they are easier to drag out of the woods  the 8 pointer i killed is by far the biggest deer i have ever killed and his whole rack doesnt equal half of my dads  but we were both still proud of it he is hanging on the wall above my comp right now he may be small but i see a trophy everytime i look at him


----------



## redneckcamo

Thanx Fer Sharin Fellers  Cool Pix An Some Life In This Here Thread !!!! Oh Yea     Congrats Too Ya


----------



## jneil

Oaky Woods thats a nice little buck in the first picture. I bet it had some tender meat. And thanks for helping save the tree bark this winter.


----------



## dawg2

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> this thread makes me wish I had more pictures of my small deer...



Same here...


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer

jneil said:


> Oaky Woods thats a nice little buck in the first picture. I bet it had some tender meat. And thanks for helping save the tree bark this winter.



ty it was my first exposed bone buck thought it was a doe when i stalked up on it with my crossbow also my only bow kill


----------



## Lostoutlaw

Who cares it was your hunt, I have killed a many small Deer and will do it again WATCH ME


----------



## droptine20

Jeff Young said:


> Just hunt.



exactly


----------



## droptine20

*just hunt*



Jeff Young said:


> Just hunt.



exactly


----------



## dawg2

droptine20 said:


> exactly



What?


----------



## dawg2

droptine20 said:


> exactly



What?


----------



## droptine20

just hunt,have a good time.if the deer makes you raise your gun,then take the shot..we have a ton of deer in georgia


----------



## Branchminnow

BROWNING 260 said:


> Why dont yall save the  EASY kills for the kids, and really test ur hunting skills against the mature deer??????




 I ALREADY DO

But on the rare occasion I dont have a kid with me Im gonna

EASY or not.  Ive got a right and an obligation to make sure that the herd stays thinned out.

One more thing the state of GA says it ok, and as long as the game laws are followed it isnt any of anyones buisiness what I do in the woods.


----------



## THREEJAYS

I only shoot if I'm provoked


----------



## NoOne

I shot this one with my bow last year. I couldn't help it, the temptation was to great. Sure is some fine tasting tenderloin and chili!!


----------



## dixiesportsman

The state of Georiga will never have deer like Illinois.  I been 3 years in a row and can see bucks consistanly over 150.  Can you do that in Georgia, I didnt think so.  Georgia does not have the food to compare to Illinois.  Alot of the locals up there only hunt during the muzzleloader or shotgun season and you talk to them, most of them shoot the first thing that comes by.  I have hunted in Georgia all my life and why should i let this deer walk to see it go across the property line to let someone else shoot it.  I understand certain areas and dont get me wrong i usually will not shoot a little buck with a rifle but you bet i will with a bow.  If someone else is seeing deer consistantly in the 150's in georgia i evidentally need to get out of the pitaful spots i hunt in.


----------



## ClydeWigg3

*Let me 'splain it so you can understand.....*

I'm 44 years old and I've hunting since I was about 8.  Not growing up on a farm, or having the means to join a hunt club, I've been mostly limited to hunting managment areas and other public lands like the property owned by the former St. Joe Paper Co.

Until a few years ago Florida was "buck only" on public land.  Now we have a "doe week".   Not everyone can always hunt during doe week, nor can everyone always hunt 20 weekends a season.  Even if you can hunt then you won't always see deer.  Unless you are extremely lucky, or you're lucky enough to have access to really good hunting areas, you might not have an opportunity to shoot giant wall hangers (most hunters fall into this catagory).

I myself have been extremely lucky this year, in that I have shot 3 bucks, two with my bow and one with my shotgun.  I've never had a season like this before.  Most of the time I'm lucky if I shoot one deer every two years.  Let me tell you, it's not from lack of trying.  I'm probably more woods savy than 3/4 of the people here, and I ain't just tootin' my own horn.  I've worked for every one of those deer, and since I hunt public areas, they've all been fair chase.  There ain't no hunting over yellow acorns, pick out your deer like your at Publix hunting for me.

So yes, I understand why people will shoot small bucks.  I imagine that if they have already taken a deer or two early in the year they might be more selective later in the year.
The first deer I killed this year was a very young yearling spike buck.  I shot him with my bow on public land and I was tickled pink.  Worked hard for that deer and earned it.
The second deer was a 7 point with my shotgun.  After that I went "bow only" and took my largest with a bow, a six point, which I am most proud of - having taken it with my bow.  Of course Jackie Bushman would have let all these deer walk, but Jackie Bushman kills giants every year.

So, I completely understand why people sometimes take small deer.  If you try to force novice hunters and less fortunate hunters to shoot only wall hangers, you will ruin the sport, and I'll consider you a first class knot head.


----------



## horsecreek

ClydeWigg3 said:


> I'm 44 years old and I've hunting since I was about 8.  Not growing up on a farm, or having the means to join a hunt club, I've been mostly limited to hunting managment areas and other public lands like the property owned by the former St. Joe Paper Co.
> 
> Until a few years ago Florida was "buck only" on public land.  Now we have a "doe week".   Not everyone can always hunt during doe week, nor can everyone always hunt 20 weekends a season.  Even if you can hunt then you won't always see deer.  Unless you are extremely lucky, or you're lucky enough to have access to really good hunting areas, you might not have an opportunity to shoot giant wall hangers (most hunters fall into this catagory).
> 
> I myself have been extremely lucky this year, in that I have shot 3 bucks, two with my bow and one with my shotgun.  I've never had a season like this before.  Most of the time I'm lucky if I shoot one deer every two years.  Let me tell you, it's not from lack of trying.  I'm probably more woods savy than 3/4 of the people here, and I ain't just tootin' my own horn.  I've worked for every one of those deer, and since I hunt public areas, they've all been fair chase.  There ain't no hunting over yellow acorns, pick out your deer like your at Publix hunting for me.
> 
> So yes, I understand why people will shoot small bucks.  I imagine that if they have already taken a deer or two early in the year they might be more selective later in the year.
> The first deer I killed this year was a very young yearling spike buck.  I shot him with my bow on public land and I was tickled pink.  Worked hard for that deer and earned it.
> The second deer was a 7 point with my shotgun.  After that I went "bow only" and took my largest with a bow, a six point, which I am most proud of - having taken it with my bow.  Of course Jackie Bushman would have let all these deer walk, but Jackie Bushman kills giants every year.
> 
> So, I completely understand why people sometimes take small deer.  If you try to force novice hunters and less fortunate hunters to shoot only wall hangers, you will ruin the sport, and I'll consider you a first class knot head.




very well said. ur point is one that many many hunters share.


----------



## littleSureShot

GGreenway said:


> I have never understood why people kill small buck!
> Will someone please explain the need to kill small bucks?
> 
> EDITED TO REMOVE THE GARBAGE....oops I left part and had to take more out...Jim




Hey you know you shouldn't get so mad - bad for your health. It gives you indigestion, accelerates the pulse and over-works the heart.  
I shoot the first thing I see because it's my right. Besides, it's way too cold here in SD to sit around in a deer stand waiting for some big antlers. Love to hunt for the hunt itself, not so much the trophy. Pluss deer steak and chislic is pretty good.
Kaytie
PS would someone explain what QDM is all about?


----------



## dawg2

ClydeWigg3 said:


> I'm 44 years old and I've hunting since I was about 8.  Not growing up on a farm, or having the means to join a hunt club, I've been mostly limited to hunting managment areas and other public lands like the property owned by the former St. Joe Paper Co.
> 
> Until a few years ago Florida was "buck only" on public land.  Now we have a "doe week".   Not everyone can always hunt during doe week, nor can everyone always hunt 20 weekends a season.  Even if you can hunt then you won't always see deer.  Unless you are extremely lucky, or you're lucky enough to have access to really good hunting areas, you might not have an opportunity to shoot giant wall hangers (most hunters fall into this catagory).
> 
> I myself have been extremely lucky this year, in that I have shot 3 bucks, two with my bow and one with my shotgun.  I've never had a season like this before.  Most of the time I'm lucky if I shoot one deer every two years.  Let me tell you, it's not from lack of trying.  I'm probably more woods savy than 3/4 of the people here, and I ain't just tootin' my own horn.  I've worked for every one of those deer, and since I hunt public areas, they've all been fair chase.  There ain't no hunting over yellow acorns, pick out your deer like your at Publix hunting for me.
> 
> So yes, I understand why people will shoot small bucks.  I imagine that if they have already taken a deer or two early in the year they might be more selective later in the year.
> The first deer I killed this year was a very young yearling spike buck.  I shot him with my bow on public land and I was tickled pink.  Worked hard for that deer and earned it.
> The second deer was a 7 point with my shotgun.  After that I went "bow only" and took my largest with a bow, a six point, which I am most proud of - having taken it with my bow.  Of course Jackie Bushman would have let all these deer walk, but Jackie Bushman kills giants every year.
> 
> So, I completely understand why people sometimes take small deer.  If you try to force novice hunters and less fortunate hunters to shoot only wall hangers, you will ruin the sport, and I'll consider you a first class knot head.



Good POST!


----------



## backyard buck

dang talk about a thread this dudes gettin hammered lol p.s. i havnt killed a buck yet and i hunt in harris and talbot counties (4 points on 1 side)and the first opertuntinity i get at a legal buck im dropping him big or small


----------



## yelper43

*stay mad*

Stay Mad But I'm Tired Of Seeing This Post. I Will Harvest What I Want As Long As The Law Allows. And If You Don't Agree Grab A Limb With The Rest Of The Tree Huggers But Make Sure Their Is No Hunter In The Same Tree.


----------



## deerbuster

ClydeWigg3 said:


> I'm 44 years old and I've hunting since I was about 8.  Not growing up on a farm, or having the means to join a hunt club, I've been mostly limited to hunting managment areas and other public lands like the property owned by the former St. Joe Paper Co.
> 
> Until a few years ago Florida was "buck only" on public land.  Now we have a "doe week".   Not everyone can always hunt during doe week, nor can everyone always hunt 20 weekends a season.  Even if you can hunt then you won't always see deer.  Unless you are extremely lucky, or you're lucky enough to have access to really good hunting areas, you might not have an opportunity to shoot giant wall hangers (most hunters fall into this catagory).
> 
> I myself have been extremely lucky this year, in that I have shot 3 bucks, two with my bow and one with my shotgun.  I've never had a season like this before.  Most of the time I'm lucky if I shoot one deer every two years.  Let me tell you, it's not from lack of trying.  I'm probably more woods savy than 3/4 of the people here, and I ain't just tootin' my own horn.  I've worked for every one of those deer, and since I hunt public areas, they've all been fair chase.  There ain't no hunting over yellow acorns, pick out your deer like your at Publix hunting for me.
> 
> So yes, I understand why people will shoot small bucks.  I imagine that if they have already taken a deer or two early in the year they might be more selective later in the year.
> The first deer I killed this year was a very young yearling spike buck.  I shot him with my bow on public land and I was tickled pink.  Worked hard for that deer and earned it.
> The second deer was a 7 point with my shotgun.  After that I went "bow only" and took my largest with a bow, a six point, which I am most proud of - having taken it with my bow.  Of course Jackie Bushman would have let all these deer walk, but Jackie Bushman kills giants every year.
> 
> So, I completely understand why people sometimes take small deer.  If you try to force novice hunters and less fortunate hunters to shoot only wall hangers, you will ruin the sport, and I'll consider you a first class knot head.



Great post


----------



## dawg2

backyard buck said:


> dang talk about a thread this dudes gettin hammered lol p.s. i havnt killed a buck yet and i hunt in harris and talbot counties (4 points on 1 side)and the first opertuntinity i get at a legal buck im dropping him big or small



Amen on that!  4 on one side and I'm eating him!!!


----------



## hunter nathan

*button buck*

here is u a button buck i thought it was a doe tho but nope a buck hahahaha any one can kill any size bucks i think


----------



## mossberg_rabbit_gravy

I hunt deer for meat. I don't really care about what size. In my opinion the small bucks are better eating. I can't stand to see people cut go to these public hunts and cut off the back straps and back legs and then through away the carcuss... People like this is why more and more people are agaist hunting.


----------



## 01Foreman400

I don't mind people killing small buck as long as they aren't in my hunting club.  I pay good money to avoid clubs that aren't QDM.  To each his own.

Darrell


----------



## ClydeWigg3

60Grit said:


> This has to be the longest running, most mis-read, mis-interpreted thread in the history of forums...




I'm not so sure about that.  I think the "thread originator" just might be out of touch with most deer hunters.  I'm not trying to insult him, but I think it's clear that at 26 years of age, if he's thinking that Georgia should have a Statewide 8 point or better with a spread limit rule, then he must be living a priviledged life that few of the rest of us can strive too.  Perhaps he lives on or has rights to hunt land with high quality bucks.  I can assure you he hasn't been hunting WMA and/or Public, or even most private land all of his life.

In any event, I can assure you if this man had not been killing giant deer on a regular basis, he wouldn't be talking such trash.

Just one mans opinion.

Oh, and one more thing - the first deer I shot this year was a spike with 1 1/2" on one side and 2" on the other (3" spread).  That was a hard earned bow kill on Federal land, and I'm not ashamed of it.


----------



## THREEJAYS

60Grit said:


> Where IS that eveready bunny smiley??



He went that way,was follerin Elvis


----------



## shotgunhales

Shotgun Shooter said:


> Go ahead a let the small, freak-racked bucks walk, wait for the kingpin and take him out.  Then, that small, freak-racked buck will be your breeding buck.  You'd have a better genetic strain within the herd in your area if you shot all the small bucks and let the kingpin do "his thing".
> 
> Of course that's just my opinion, I could be wrong.



thats the smartest thing ive seen on gon so far, thank you shotgun shooter i was about to say that myself


----------



## Branchminnow

60Grit said:


> This has to be the longest running, most mis-read, mis-interpreted thread in the history of forums...



I agree except for misinterpreted ......hard to miss what the thread is about.


----------



## kickers

man i can't believe how long this post has gone on. it's got to be one of the longest.... anyway personally i won't shoot a small buck unless their is something wrong with it, but i think the overall herd would be better off if managed properly and age is a big part, also of course genetics and food, but you must try and take out the bad genetics also... so how would a spread or points law help overall. sure your going to have some big boys come out of areas where bucks are allowed to grow older, but i wonder after a few years have gone by just how many inferior genes have been passed on?? i think everyone just has to try and controll the area they hunt and for the most part i believe that is what happens in most clubs. as far as public hunting areas maybe they should stagger it from year to year with a width and points rule, and \ or only let you shoot young bucks on certain days???  just thinking.....


----------



## White Stag

WoW....this thread is officially been goin for 2 years, 7 months, and 20 days....talk about lasting....


----------



## FX Jenkins

were just about to come to an understanding...


----------



## Branchminnow

FX Jenkins said:


> were just about to come to an understanding...



But now one guy shows up and ....well.......down goes all the work we put into it...................


----------



## elfiii

Please!


----------



## Tenkiller

It seems that the biggest beef most people have with this is" Why does everything have to be about big antlers?" I can see both sides, some people don't care how big the antlers are, and that's all some care about. There will NEVER be a mutual agreement on this.


----------



## Branchminnow

elfiii said:


> Please!



Cant help it.


----------



## jneil

So far all the bucks I've seen in Banks County look pretty small. Guess I'll have to hunt them.


----------



## Marlin_444

Ahhh the Thread that keeps on giving...  

One person's Trophy is another person's Freezer Filler...  

"The Freezer, it's the other Trophy Room!"


----------



## Branchminnow

Marlin_444 said:


> "The Freezer, it's the other Trophy Room!"


----------



## EMC-GUN

Why would I shoot a spike or 4 point? BECAUSE I CAN!!!! I paid the fees, practiced my shooting, reloaded my ammo and spent time in the field! I have been shooting for 25 years and have just got into deer hunting in the last few years or so. Well, I sat many hours in the stand last year, and on an afternoon that I swore I would give up on deer hunting forever I fell asleep in the stand and woke to see a buck staring at me from about 10 yds away from the bottom of my stand. Well it was a 3 on one side and a 2 on the other side for points. I didn't hesitate for a minute! I aimed and shot (M91 Mosin Nagant) and he fell over dead and did not move! A couple weeks later I shot what I thought was a doe. Well it had a button on one side and a busted off spike on the other side. 2 deer I should have let walk? I think not! They were my first deer ever and I felt like I just shot a monster!!!!!!! And some folks here have probably felt that way too. I grew up poor and ate a BUNCH of deermeat and all the recipes I ever ate never called for tine length,  mass or spread!!!!! No antler recipes I ever saw! I shoot for meat and I will continue despite what anyone says!!!


----------



## horsecreek

wow..its still going..
I hope mr sgreenway or whatever doesnt let his fingers type this kinda garbage again and let hunters hunt how they wish.. and take every spike, 3ptr and nubby and PM him with a proud picture of it!!!


----------



## Slings and Arrows

I wonder if Mr. Greenway has ever taken a buck less than 160 BC.  I know I have


----------



## 4wheeling4life

*Bang bang*


----------



## chuckb7718

Wow!! This has been going on for better than 2 years?  Well let me say this....I hunt for ENJOYMENT!!! If I kill a 4 point, that's my business! I'll tell you another thing....I'm gonna tell the story in the breakroom the next day and it's gonna be a story that some will shake their heads at and some will be on the edge of their seats for!!
I've been deer hunting for 26 years, and the thrill of a downed deer, buck or doe, still runs thru me like it did the first time!!!
The day that thrill is gone...The day I have to shoot 1 better than you...That'll be the day I hang up my guns!!


----------



## white74horse

if you get better at your skills in the woods you won't have to settle for what will put meat in the freezer


----------



## chuckb7718

You do your thing and I'll do mine. I just won't judge you and your decisions.


----------



## white74horse

I'm not judging anyone just stirring the pot, as long as you enjoy yourself in the outdoors thats all that matters anyway.


----------



## Branchminnow

white74horse said:


> if you get better at your skills in the woods you won't have to settle for what will put meat in the freezer


----------



## LittleBigDoe12

Kill This Thread!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FX Jenkins

LittleBigDoe12 said:


> Kill This Thread!!!!!!!!!!



Let it walk, it will be a good one next year...


----------



## dawg2

white74horse said:


> if you get better at your skills in the woods you won't have to settle for what will put meat in the freezer



All I get are possums and buzzards....I need to practice.  They taste funny.


----------



## Branchminnow

FX Jenkins said:


> Let it walk, it will be a good one next year...



Then we can let it walk another year........................it will get even bigger........and bigger..........


----------



## FX Jenkins

Branchminnow said:


> Then we can let it walk another year........................it will get even bigger........and bigger..........



a real Trophy thread...


----------



## Branchminnow

FX Jenkins said:


> a real Trophy thread...


----------



## MAC12

FX Jenkins said:


> Let it walk, it will be a good one next year...




now thats funny right ther i don't care who you are!!!


----------



## elfiii

FX Jenkins said:


> a real Trophy thread...



Yeah, its' barely a "forkhorn" thread now as it is!


----------



## dawg2

FX Jenkins said:


> a real Trophy thread...



You oughta see the spike I shot over corn, it was a trophy I had it mounted too.


----------



## FX Jenkins

I'm Mad, why must people shoot small gobblers


----------



## dawg2

You love this thread don't ya?


----------



## FX Jenkins

dawg2 said:


> You love this thread don't ya?



I just like to practice QTM...quality thread management


----------



## Branchminnow

dawg2 said:


> You love this thread don't ya?



I like it too. Gotta keep it to the top so we dont forget to post our pics of our trophy 6 pointers next year.


----------



## Branchminnow

FX Jenkins said:


> I just like to practice QTM...quality thread management


----------



## dawg2

I think this is a "cull thread."


----------



## FX Jenkins

dawg2 said:


> I think this is a "cull thread."



one mans cull is another mans...aw never mind... im going home now


----------



## Thunder Head

WILL IT EVER DIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey moderators why not put this thing out of its misery.


----------



## dawg2

Thunder Head said:


> WILL IT EVER DIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey moderators why not put this thing out of its misery.


weiner...oscar mayer lo-fat...this thread is a classic.   Just 'cause it won't pass the emissions test is no reason to scrap it

FX will be watchin' you...this is his pet thread


----------



## onemilmhz

Button bucks just taste better.

Wanted to get my $.02 in on the cull buck super thread!


----------



## bad mojo

i hunt a area behind my house their is 900 acres next to me that is qdm i belive in qdm but i also belive in culling inferior bucks and also belive we each should take at least  half the does we each have tags for. i live in mid ga  and our state is over run with does the larger bucks dont have to work hard to bred and we have inferior bucks breding does 1 i took in 07 had 3 points on 1 side and a 3.5 in stub on the other with 4 points in it he was a cull .....okay i feel better now


----------



## Branchminnow

Thunder Head said:


> WILL IT EVER DIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey moderators why not put this thing out of its misery.



Nope not till folks quit hamerin' other folks for not worshipping the almighty "horn".


----------



## dawg2

Branchminnow said:


> Nope not till folks quit hamerin' other folks for not worshipping the almighty "horn".



You mean antlers....no rhino season here


----------



## Branchminnow

dawg2 said:


> You mean antlers....no rhino season here



Alright oh wise one.......................antlers


----------



## dawg2

Branchminnow said:


> Alright oh wise one.......................antlers



Sorry...I could not resist

I saw a nice tender button fawn today....I hope the black panther doesn't get it before me.  They are a lot easier to drag out of the woods, no antlers getting snagged on everything..


----------



## ClydeWigg3

Not to be a thread killer, but you gotta love White74Horse's avatar.  If you have trouble reading it, get a magnifying glass.


----------



## riskyb

personally i hunt only mature bucks older does with some exception i do try to thin the heard from bad genes if its a deformed buck or injured animal then i like to eliminate it for obvious reasons, the only other exception is a childs hunt, b/c they are too young to understand our principals


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Tender


----------



## dawg2

riskyb said:


> personally i hunt only mature bucks older does with some exception i do try to thin the heard from bad genes if its a deformed buck or injured animal then i like to eliminate it for obvious reasons, the only other exception is a childs hunt, b/c they are too young to understand our principals



How do you indetify "bad genes" over malnutrition?


----------



## FX Jenkins

Lets talk about principals

I liked my principal in High School, he let me put my deer rifle in the coaches office since my car door wouldn't lock...

are principles based on morals or preferences and are preferences based on ethics or principles?


----------



## dawg2

FX Jenkins said:


> lets talk about principals...



My principal was a jerk.  He never undertsood the kids perspectives, he was very impatient.


----------



## Branchminnow

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Not to be a thread killer, but you gotta love White74Horse's avatar.  If you have trouble reading it, get a magnifying glass.


----------



## BKA

ttt


----------



## FX Jenkins

BKA said:


> ttt



thanks BKA....why must people shoot bucks 5 times...


----------



## swampdaddy

*nose pickin avatar*

dAWG2- Will you please change your avatar, that woman is disgusting enough without having to look at her pick her nose 50 times while reading through this post.

PLEASE, have mercy.

PS, I shoot what makes me happy.


----------



## Branchminnow

swampdaddy said:


> dAWG2- Will you please change your avatar, that woman is disgusting enough without having to look at her pick her nose 50 times while reading through this post.
> 
> PLEASE, have mercy.
> 
> PS, I shoot what makes me happy.


----------



## dawg2

swampdaddy said:


> dAWG2- Will you please change your avatar, that woman is disgusting enough without having to look at her pick her nose 50 times while reading through this post.
> 
> PLEASE, have mercy.
> 
> PS, I shoot what makes me happy.



It is done...is that better?

HITLERy


----------



## Branchminnow

dawg2 said:


> It is done...is that better?
> 
> HITLERy



YES!


----------



## backyard buck

end the madness


----------



## bowhunterwill

Good lord....will it never end?????????


----------



## bombers32

I don't shoot small bucks, but don't hold it against anyone. The way I look at it you pay your money shoot what you want. This year we lost our land that we had been preserving small buck to grow up and what did we get out of it just made someone else a nice piece of land to hunt. I think Ga Boys should be worried more about out of state hunters taking up all the land and driving the land prices up.


----------



## dawg2

I shoot the small ones so the guys from Florida don't get them.


----------



## BPR

dawg2 said:


> I shoot the small ones so the guys from Florida don't get them.


----------



## swampdaddy

*Better*

Yes it is better,not nearly as disgusting but a little more scarey. It would be really funny if you could photoshop a picture of Hitlery with her hands around Bills neck.
At least i could laugh at that with out cringing


----------



## swampdaddy

I shoot the small ones so the guys from Florida don't get them.
__________________


Dont worry about shooting the small ones before the Florida people, I dont think any one from Ga shoots small bucks so fast.

Swampdaddy


----------



## dawg2

swampdaddy said:


> Yes it is better,not nearly as disgusting but a little more scarey. It would be really funny if you could photoshop a picture of Hitlery with her hands around Bills neck.
> At least i could laugh at that with out cringing



I probably wouldn't have to photoshop that one


----------



## FX Jenkins

dawg2 said:


> I shoot the small ones so the guys from Florida don't get them.





with their crossbows and 22's


----------



## dawg2

FX Jenkins said:


> with their crossbows and 22's



Or 10 times with birdshot while a dog is running them


----------



## THREEJAYS

FX Jenkins said:


> with their crossbows and 22's



Yea what you said


----------



## BKA

ttt


----------



## FX Jenkins

you know...he raises a good question...


----------



## BKA

bump


----------



## BKA

60Grit said:


> Real men kill small bucks with their bare hands and a buck knife.......
> 
> Isn't that how it got it's name??



That's what I hear!


----------



## dawg2

Because they are the only ones that come up to corn at night.


----------



## red neck in rut

cause i can


----------



## Pepper

Here in Tx most of the people yelling let them grow are the ones who charge an arm and a first born to hunt on there land they could care less as long as they get a good price for there lease , me i hunt because its relaxing and as long as its legal if I want to harvest a 4 point I will   TO ME ALL DEER ARE TROPHYS regardless of the type of hat they sport , different strokes for different folks to some if it aint 8 pts and 22 across it aint worth there time.


----------



## Branchminnow

Pepper said:


> Here in Tx most of the people yelling let them grow are the ones who charge an arm and a first born to hunt on there land they could care less as long as they get a good price for there lease , me i hunt because its relaxing and as long as its legal if I want to harvest a 4 point I will   TO ME ALL DEER ARE TROPHYS regardless of the type of hat they sport , different strokes for different folks to some if it aint 8 pts and 22 across it aint worth there time.



That is certainly refreshing coming from TX.


----------



## FX Jenkins

Branchminnow said:


> That is certainly refreshing coming from TX.



I second that...you see, every once in a while, someone comes along and freshens this thread up with a little common sense...


----------



## dawg2

FX Jenkins said:


> I second that...you see, every once in a while, someone comes along and freshens this thread up with a little common sense...



Every once in awhile


----------



## dawg2

bump


----------



## jneil

Small antlers are easy to hold on to and don't get hung on everything when you're dragging them out of the woods.


----------



## chuckb7718

*Ya'll leave him alone!!*

You folks need to leave this guy alone! 2 years and ya'll are still picking on him!!
I want ya'll to take a breather and look at this trophy Georgia deer!!
I just hope he's still reading.


----------



## FX Jenkins

jneil said:


> Small antlers are easy to hold on to and don't get hung on everything when you're dragging them out of the woods.



J... I know what you mean...


----------



## Killer41

I'm mad, why won't this thread die!


----------



## FX Jenkins

Killer41 said:


> I'm mad, why won't this thread die!



because you reply...


----------



## dawg2

Killer41 said:


> I'm mad, why won't this thread die!



It's one of my favorites!


----------



## larpyn

chuckb7718 said:


> You folks need to leave this guy alone! 2 years and ya'll are still picking on him!!
> I want ya'll to take a breather and look at this trophy Georgia deer!!
> I just hope he's still reading.



nice buck there chuckb7718  
i bet it looks awesome over the fireplace and one thing for sure, he won't be bigger next year but he eats good now 

oh yeah......this is also a bump for dawg2


----------



## ClydeWigg3

Hey, that looks like the one in my avatar!!  Please y'all, leave the small ones for me.  I've got you beat though.  I'll have to post a picture of the needle horn I shot last year.  It was the first one of the year and ate real good.


----------



## Branchminnow

Yep i love this thread it accounts prolly for about half of my posts.


----------



## jneil

Wow, the thread that never dies, unlike the small bucks that cross my path.


----------



## gapacman

WOW the season opens even earlier this year. That means the deer will be younger and even more tender. Yum Yum Yum!!!


----------



## Branchminnow

gapacman said:


> WOW the season opens even earlier this year. That means the deer will be younger and even more tender. Yum Yum Yum!!!


----------



## GGreenway

*Wow*

Well, I see you still can't educate stupid!  I'm glad to see my thread has lasted sooo long.  I will never understand why mature hunters kill small bucks.  Its not for me; there is no challange in killing a button head.  When you purchase your "BIG GAME" hunting license this year, maybe you should think about what those two words mean.  A 6 pointer with a 5" spread is not "BIG" and killing the first deer that steps out is not much of a "GAME."  

BEAT IT!
Greenway


----------



## Branchminnow

GGreenway said:


> Well, I see you still can't educate stupid!  I'm glad to see my thread has lasted sooo long.  I will never understand why mature hunters kill small bucks.  Its not for me; there is no challange in killing a button head.  When you purchase your "BIG GAME" hunting license this year, maybe you should think about what those two words mean.  A 6 pointer with a 5" spread is not "BIG" and killing the first deer that steps out is not much of a "GAME."
> 
> BEAT IT!
> Greenway




And i see that you are still acting 12 years old with alot of drying to do behind your ears....this buck is for you sorry I could not find one smaller.


----------



## NotaVegetarian

Some may not have the same opportunities you have.  Maybe you should take a few members hunting, share your experience, your hunting opportunities.  Lets some others see all the deer on the lands you hunt, share with them….. Take a kid hunting, take pictures….


----------



## auburndeerhunter

Small Antlers Wont Stick You In The Rear When You Drag Them!


----------



## Xzuatl

GGreenway said:


> Well, I see you still can't educate stupid!  I'm glad to see my thread has lasted sooo long.  I will never understand why mature hunters kill small bucks.  Its not for me; there is no challange in killing a button head.  When you purchase your "BIG GAME" hunting license this year, maybe you should think about what those two words mean.  A 6 pointer with a 5" spread is not "BIG" and killing the first deer that steps out is not much of a "GAME."
> 
> BEAT IT!
> Greenway



Is it OK to kill a small buck if it is the only one you see all year?


----------



## Branchminnow

Xzuatl said:


> Is it OK to kill a small buck if it is the only one you see all year?



Not according to the thread starter..


----------



## cobbstein

GGreenway said:


> Well, I see you still can't educate stupid!  I'm glad to see my thread has lasted sooo long.  I will never understand why mature hunters kill small bucks.  Its not for me; there is no challange in killing a button head.  When you purchase your "BIG GAME" hunting license this year, maybe you should think about what those two words mean.  A 6 pointer with a 5" spread is not "BIG" and killing the first deer that steps out is not much of a "GAME."
> 
> BEAT IT!
> Greenway





Dude...seriously...


----------



## BKA

GGreenway said:


> Well, I see you still can't educate stupid!  I'm glad to see my thread has lasted sooo long.  I will never understand why mature hunters kill small bucks.  Its not for me; there is no challange in killing a button head.  When you purchase your "BIG GAME" hunting license this year, maybe you should think about what those two words mean.  A 6 pointer with a 5" spread is not "BIG" and killing the first deer that steps out is not much of a "GAME."
> 
> BEAT IT!
> Greenway




Welcome back!  I take it that you're still living in your mom's basement.


----------



## Jim Thompson

GGreenway said:


> Well, I see you still can't educate stupid!  I'm glad to see my thread has lasted sooo long.  I will never understand why mature hunters kill small bucks.  Its not for me; there is no challange in killing a button head.  When you purchase your "BIG GAME" hunting license this year, maybe you should think about what those two words mean.  A 6 pointer with a 5" spread is not "BIG" and killing the first deer that steps out is not much of a "GAME."
> 
> BEAT IT!
> Greenway




thanks for the advice


----------



## dawg2

GGreenway said:


> Well, I see you still can't educate stupid!  I'm glad to see my thread has lasted sooo long.  I will never understand why mature hunters kill small bucks.  Its not for me; there is no challange in killing a button head.  When you purchase your "BIG GAME" hunting license this year, maybe you should think about what those two words mean.  A 6 pointer with a 5" spread is not "BIG" and killing the first deer that steps out is not much of a "GAME."
> 
> BEAT IT!
> Greenway



Maybe some people eat the deer they kill


----------



## Xzuatl

Branchminnow said:


> Not according to the thread starter..



Well, the issue is that I started hunting whitetail in '06 and took just one deer, a 2 1/2 year old 3 pointer. Same thing for 2007. Never even got a shot at a doe. Now I only hunt public land in NW Georgia and I am hunting for meat, not antlers since I can't seem to get them to cook up right. I guess I have to wait until a big'un shows himself. I only hope some of y'all can spare some venison 'cause I believe I may be going hungry this year if I am to please said thread starter.


----------



## sman

To each his own.

I read somewhere where there are different stages that a hunter goes through throughout his hunting cycle.  the first stage is where he shoots everything.  The next is where he tries to shoot mostly bucks.  Then he moves to shooting select bucks and does.  Then he moves to shooting nice shooter bucks and does.  then lastly he shoots nothing but mature bucks and select does.

I don't want to tell anybody they can or can't shoot a buck.  I let the little ones walk, if my neighbor caps off on him then that is just the way it goes.  I may not like it but the deer are as much mine as they are his.  This has been frustrating to me at times.  You watch a buck go from a spike to a six point to a 14" 8 pointer and then you watch him jump the fence one morning and hear boom.  Still who am I to tell somebody what they can and can't shoot?


----------



## cobbstein

Shoot whatever you want...


IT'S YOUR HUNT!


----------



## jneil

I hunt public land too. The buck you let walk on public land is the buck that gets shot when it goes over the next hill.


----------



## Jack Ryan

GGreenway said:


> Well, I see you still can't educate stupid!  I'm glad to see my thread has lasted sooo long.  I will never understand why mature hunters kill small bucks.  Its not for me; there is no challange in killing a button head.  When you purchase your "BIG GAME" hunting license this year, maybe you should think about what those two words mean.  A 6 pointer with a 5" spread is not "BIG" and killing the first deer that steps out is not much of a "GAME."
> 
> BEAT IT!
> Greenway



Here's a PAIR of dinks for ya G.

It's no challenge getting your "goat" either but it's still fun.


----------



## country boy

a trophey hunt or kill is in the eye of the person doing the hunting, so that means if myself or any other indivual feels like a 6 point buck with a 8 inch spread is an animal that they would like to kill then thats our right as hunters


----------



## chuckb7718

When you purchase your "BIG GAME" hunting license this year, maybe you should think about what those two words mean.  


My 75 pound spike is bigger than your 25 pound turkey.


----------



## 10point

*shoot whats legal*

we have the goverment telling us enough things we can and can't do.Do you eat popcorn shrimp or just the jumbos?


----------



## glh708

show us some photos there "jimmy houston" big buck killer!!! you watch entirely too much outdoor channel. i hunt the smallest buck county in the state on land that has not been hunted in quite a few years .there should be big deer here but they just aren't. so keep huntin like you hunt i'll hunt the way i want. i kill meat first, hopefully the trophies will eventually come. good luck in your quest for the biggun!!!!


----------



## dawg2

10point said:


> we have the goverment telling us enough things we can and can't do.Do you eat popcorn shrimp or just the jumbos?



That is pretty funny


----------



## Branchminnow

Xzuatl said:


> Well, the issue is that I started hunting whitetail in '06 and took just one deer, a 2 1/2 year old 3 pointer. Same thing for 2007. Never even got a shot at a doe. Now I only hunt public land in NW Georgia and I am hunting for meat, not antlers since I can't seem to get them to cook up right. I guess I have to wait until a big'un shows himself. I only hope some of y'all can spare some venison 'cause I believe I may be going hungry this year if I am to please said thread starter.



WEll i know Im not in the "thread starter pleasing category " and i dont think you are either.


----------



## ClydeWigg3

Branchminnow, please allow me to out-small you.  Earlier last year I shot one even smaller that I'll post as soon as I get the picture.

In early November I shot a 3/4" spike while bowhunting.  I thought the deers teeth were kind of worn, and later read of some older bucks never growing more than needle point horns because of poor nutrition.

Anyway, this is my 6 point New Years buck.  Sorry he wasn't smaller.


----------



## jneil

That's a beauty Clyde. You know you can fit a bunch more of those small racks on a wall than you can big racks


----------



## ClydeWigg3

Thank you JNeil.  Actually, his rack was small enough that I don't have to hang it, as it fits nicely on our entertainment center between a fancy plate of my wife's and a vase.  I especially like the short brow tines.


----------



## Branchminnow

Clyde,

GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!!!!


I think we should start a thread in the the thread starters name this fall and call it the SMALLEST BUCK contest!


----------



## ClydeWigg3

Thank you, but there'd be no contest.  I'm taking a picture of the "rack" of the one I shot in November in the St. Marks NWR.  Maybe I can get the Gov to put it on the flyer they send out every year.  To be honest, just as I drew back on this deer I saw his "horns" sticking up between his ears.  I've had to work so hard at getting a shot at a deer in St. Marks I let it fly anyway!!!!!  So yeah, go ahead and start the Small Buck Contest, but don't forget I'm the Chapter President of the Small Buck Killer's of Florida Assoc.


----------



## chuckb7718

Clyde, you and Branch can stop the arguing. I've got you both beat and I think I should be Chairman of The Itty Bitty Antler Commitee upon formation. If you need proof, please go back to page 11 and look at the last post on that page. That's the buck I'll be entering into the competition. Please note the spread of said antlers using the .270 round provided for comparative purposes. Using said cartridge to dispatch the animal versus a bow also places a higher percentage of preference points.
If upon review either of you can produce a smaller set of antlers, I will gracefully and respectfully bow out of the competition for this highly prestigious position.
Untill this year's season opens!


----------



## carolina dog hunter

to me they all taste the same so when it runs by its down


----------



## ClydeWigg3

ChuckB,  

Please, I'm insulted by the fact that you would even try to pull off a coop with a huge buck like that.  On what grounds do you think an old mossy horns like that would qualify you to be Chairman of the Small Buck Contest?

Allow me to introduce my entry for your viewing pleasure.  Straight out of Wakulla County, FL where he made a living in the St. Marks NWR with his fellow small horned brothers.

Meet Mr. Wimpy Horns.


----------



## ClydeWigg3

*Hey Grampa, What's fer Supper?*

Well we got some young and tender free range bacon wrapped venison, onion, and green bell pepper, all nicely grilled and presented on bamboo skewers.

Yuuuum, yum!


----------



## Branchminnow

chuckb7718 said:


> Clyde, you and Branch can stop the arguing. I've got you both beat and I think I should be Chairman of The Itty Bitty Antler Commitee upon formation.  !







carolina dog hunter said:


> to me they all taste the same so when it runs by its down


good looking avatar....Ive always wanted to hunt behind some dogs for deer


ClydeWigg3 said:


> Thank you, but there'd be no contest.  I'm taking a picture of the "rack" of the one I shot in November in the St. Marks NWR.  Maybe I can get the Gov to put it on the flyer they send out every year.  To be honest, just as I drew back on this deer I saw his "horns" sticking up between his ears.  I've had to work so hard at getting a shot at a deer in St. Marks I let it fly anyway!!!!!  So yeah, go ahead and start the Small Buck Contest, but don't forget I'm the Chapter President of the Small Buck Killer's of Florida Assoc.



ONLY DEER KILLED THIS NEXT SEASON!!!!
we must insure that a good number of small bucks DO NOT make it until 2010 the horn lovers in this thread and others need to know that WE WILL do the culling not them.... that way we can take ALL temptation away from them and they can continue their quest for biggest buck in the world



ClydeWigg3 said:


> Well we got some young and tender free range bacon wrapped venison, onion, and green bell pepper, all nicely grilled and presented on bamboo skewers.
> 
> Yuuuum, yum!





THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!!


----------



## turkeyhunter835

I dont care to kill a young deer, I ant out there for the horns, if it has 1in nubs he's dead, I hunt for the MEAT!!!!


----------



## chuckb7718

ClydeWigg3 said:


> ChuckB,
> 
> Please, I'm insulted by the fact that you would even try to pull off a coop with a huge buck like that.  On what grounds do you think an old mossy horns like that would qualify you to be Chairman of the Small Buck Contest?
> 
> Allow me to introduce my entry for your viewing pleasure.  Straight out of Wakulla County, FL where he made a living in the St. Marks NWR with his fellow small horned brothers.
> 
> Meet Mr. Wimpy Horns.



Mr. Wigg,
Please accept my humble apology. There is a possibility I may be able to produce a finer example of my small buck prowess. Please allow me time to return home to dig thru the bone box.
As stated in my earlier post, I do hereby withdraw my self-nomination for the chairmanship.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

I only kill small bucks after the big one I got punctured one of my tires while dragging it like this. 

So from now on I'll let the big ones walk and only shoot the small and buttons. 

"Aim (SMALL) miss (SMALL)",  

gt40


----------



## jonfishmacon

*food maybe*

ill tell you why  Food 
people want good clean food
if people didnt want deer as food they would 
hunt deer with a video cam

anyone got any deer sausage ? 

peta
people eating tasty animals

jon


----------



## ClydeWigg3

GGreenway said:


> Well, I see you still can't educate stupid!  I'm glad to see my thread has lasted sooo long.  I will never understand why mature hunters kill small bucks.  Its not for me; there is no challange in killing a button head.  When you purchase your "BIG GAME" hunting license this year, maybe you should think about what those two words mean.  A 6 pointer with a 5" spread is not "BIG" and killing the first deer that steps out is not much of a "GAME."
> 
> BEAT IT!
> Greenway




The more I read this the angrier I get.  Stupid is as stupid does and you're right there on the top of the heap.  You want to talk "mature"?  I've got socks more "mature" than you son.  I think you might need to find another forum to vent your fustration as I think you'd be happier somewhere else.



> BEAT IT!



Is this a description of your current activity?




If anybody agrees, say Amen!


----------



## jneil

You can't judge a hunters intelligence by the size of the bucks they kill. I live in Banks County and the 6 pointer with the 5" spread the original poster describes is a fine buck up here.


----------



## jp328

Yep


----------



## nebraska_marksman

Personally if i was a young boy on my first hunting trip and a spike came strolling out, I would be mad if i had to shoot it.  Kids are going to be pumped to be able to kill anything, if they are willing to hunt and they like to hunt, than the ability to just kill anything is just as exciting as shooting a decent buck.  But, for the love of god let them get the chance to do just that.  Why make them regret their "My first buck" picture when they are 30 yrs old and see them standing there with a deer that has 2 inch spikes sticking out of his head.  Now then, my first deer was and 11point that field dressed at 200+ lbs.  That is a first deer to talk about, only reason I was able to get a whooper like that was due to the fact that I am from Nebraska and we DO NOT: Run dogs, Shoot crossbows, nor SHOOT EVERYTHING THAT MOVES.  Check out my avatar, this deer was taken 2 years ago and had it not been the second to last day of the season.  I would have let him go.  Oh, and how about get a decent hunting season.  Maybe a month, not one that last's half the year.


----------



## ClydeWigg3

nebraska_marksman said:


> Personally if i was a young boy on my first hunting trip and a spike came strolling out, I would be mad if i had to shoot it.  Kids are going to be pumped to be able to kill anything, if they are willing to hunt and they like to hunt, than the ability to just kill anything is just as exciting as shooting a decent buck.  But, for the love of god let them get the chance to do just that.  Why make them regret their "My first buck" picture when they are 30 yrs old and see them standing there with a deer that has 2 inch spikes sticking out of his head.  Now then, my first deer was and 11point that field dressed at 200+ lbs.  That is a first deer to talk about, only reason I was able to get a whooper like that was due to the fact that I am from Nebraska and we DO NOT: Run dogs, Shoot crossbows, nor SHOOT EVERYTHING THAT MOVES.  Check out my avatar, this deer was taken 2 years ago and had it not been the second to last day of the season.  I would have let him go.  Oh, and how about get a decent hunting season.  Maybe a month, not one that last's half the year.




You my friend were very fortunate and it sounds like you must have grown up privledged, other wise you wouldn't  be arguing that point.  I'm happy for you that your very first deer was a trophy.  Most folks aren't that lucky.  Fact is, I had traveled the world in the Air Force and come back home before I shot my first deer.  It wasn't for lack of trying either.  Even then, a grown man, I was happy to shoot a young buck with 3" spikes. 

Sounds like you need to do a little more research on deer.  Even a 3 or 4 year old buck can have short needle spikes if he grows up eating scrub like so many of these Florida deer do.  I'm sure your KS buck grew up eating corn and other crops and probably didn't have to survive on pine needles and ty ty.


----------



## jneil

ClydeWigg3 said:


> I'm sure your KS buck grew up eating corn and other crops and probably didn't have to survive on pine needles and ty ty.



Our deer in Banks and Habersham counties must rumage through garbage cans or eat dried twigs for their nutrition. 
I've seen some nice looking minature racks up here.


----------



## 10point

*my first deer*

I still hunt now mainly because it is so hard to find time to run dogs.My first deer was a one inch spike running about what i thought was 200 mile an hour. Killed it when i was 6 with a .410 in front of 10 high tailing fox hounds.Thats a challenge i think more than ambushing a deer. we work enough hours,follow enough rules, listen to so much **** that you should just have fun. I had so much fun dog hunting growing up. i didn't care if i killed anything. it was just a chance to hang with my friends.so if you kill big bucks go for it. don't worry about me. after all it's my money.


----------



## ejs1980

I choose not to kill small bucks. I have killed alot of small bucks and loved every minute of it. I do still take a few small ones with my bow . I know there are bigger bucks where I hunt so I wait or shoot a doe. As far as those itty bitty spikes It's no differen't shooting them than a 1.5 year old 8 point. We started antler restrictions on our club this year and the first thing I did was was to get them to waive the rule for the young ones. We need our kids to fall in love with hunting and unless your property is capable of putting a couple big deer in front of a kid every year you have to let them take some small bucks otherwise thsy will be bored.  As far as you guys that shoot bucks that score less than your age. I don't get it but I don't have too it is your hunt and if that is what makes you happy blast away.


----------



## roadkill

GGreenway said:


> Well, I see you still can't educate stupid!  I'm glad to see my thread has lasted sooo long.  I will never understand why mature hunters kill small bucks.  Its not for me; there is no challange in killing a button head.  When you purchase your "BIG GAME" hunting license this year, maybe you should think about what those two words mean.  A 6 pointer with a 5" spread is not "BIG" and killing the first deer that steps out is not much of a "GAME."
> 
> BEAT IT!
> Greenway



Does that mean I can't kill a turkey?  I have to have a "BIG GAME" license to kill one.  They are not even close to the size of a deer!


----------



## G Duck

GGreenway said:


> Well, I see you still can't educate stupid!  I'm glad to see my thread has lasted sooo long.  I will never understand why mature hunters kill small bucks.  Its not for me; there is no challange in killing a button head.  When you purchase your "BIG GAME" hunting license this year, maybe you should think about what those two words mean.  A 6 pointer with a 5" spread is not "BIG" and killing the first deer that steps out is not much of a "GAME."
> 
> BEAT IT!
> Greenway


 

I wish you would post some of your trophys, including your monster first buck.    I dare Ya!


----------



## jcfabrication

Some dont have private land to hunt only public and if you dont shoot it someone else will! I kill what i an when i can..Most places like for instance Illinoise have a one buck standard thats why they have so many quality bucks places like Florida 2 a day...KILL EM ALL!!!


----------



## Branchminnow

G Duck said:


> I wish you would post some of your trophys, including your monster first buck.    I dare Ya!


----------



## Throwback

gordoshawt said:


> No matter how you cook them (bake, grill, fry, creole, boil, broil,.....) you can't eat them horns.




I grind the antlers up into a fine powder and snort it. 

T


----------



## Throwback

GGreenway said:


> Well, I see you still can't educate stupid!  I'm glad to see my thread has lasted sooo long.  I will never understand why mature hunters kill small bucks.  Its not for me; there is no challange in killing a button head.  When you purchase your "BIG GAME" hunting license this year, maybe you should think about what those two words mean.  A 6 pointer with a 5" spread is not "BIG" and killing the first deer that steps out is not much of a "GAME."
> 
> BEAT IT!
> Greenway



Boy, I'm gonna educate you some more...

*OCGA 27-1-2* (That means Official Code of Georgia, Annotated) 

_(6) "Big game" means turkey, deer, and bear._



Nope, don't see nothing about size in that. 

-------------------

Oh, yeah, I forgot to add, I shot a buttonhead last year and RIGHT IN FRONT OF MY 9 YEAR OLD SON!! Want to report me for child abuse? 

Him jumping up and hollering when it hit the ground was all the reward I needed. Too bad I can't kill a buck with under 4 points on one side because of the horn pimps in this county that spend all their time worrying about what their neighbors kill and got the regulations changed to suit them. The funny thing is, some of them have been known to shoot them "small" bucks from time to time "on accident" of course. Tell me, if you can't tell if a deer has  4 points on one side or not, can we really expect these clowns to know a trophy buck if it bit them on the rear end? 

T


----------



## Jack Ryan

Big and small
short or tall
I kill 'em all.
Once throught the grinder and they all look alike.


----------



## Throwback

I shoot jake gobblers, too. 



T


----------



## Throwback

dawg2 said:


> How do you indetify "bad genes" over malnutrition?



Please, don't inject common sense into that line of thinking....

T


----------



## FX Jenkins

Throwback said:


> Please, don't inject common sense into that line of thinking....
> 
> T



right...


----------



## dawg2




----------



## Throwback

I want the original poster to POST PICS of his conquests from the deer stand......


T


----------



## dawg2

Throwback said:


> I want the original poster to POST PICS of his conquests from the deer stand......
> 
> 
> T





The MONSTER bucks


----------



## CPiper

Are you serious? For real? WOW! 

EVERY buck I have ever shot was a quality buck. How dare you suggest otherwise. I dont have to, nor do I need to explain my motives to you, as long as I am safe and legal.
This is EXACTLY the how and why QDM has taken a bad rap over the few short years this theory has been in existance. 
Some over bearing poor soul has little insight to the skills, money, time and desires of another hunter and wants to FORCE their will and desire on that other hunter. This is short sighted, closed minded and NOT the positive and productive way to promote growth within the ranks of sport hunting.

Sport Hunting is not a "level playing field". 
Some of us get to hunt when we WANT to, while other only get to hunt when they can (time and money constraints). Some of us are content with any ol legal buck that comes along, while others want to kill a larger one then the last one. We are not all skilled exactly the same ... some of us are very good hunters and are extrememly skilled woodsmen, while others are tenderfoots and would get lost in the bed of their own pick up truck.
How dare you look down your self righteous nose with that high and mighty attitude and question your fellow hunter??
Not all of us are at the same place in our hunting career. Just like a baby has to crawl, then walk, then run, the same basic principle lies within sport hunting ..... none of us were catipulted to SUPER DUPER HUNTER in 2.6 seconds. 

Here are some fantastic reasons to shoot young immature bucks!!
IN YOUR FACE!!!!!!!!






This one is  FOUR POINT by the way .... 










Here are TWO young and immature bucks down for the count ...


----------



## CPiper




----------



## CPiper




----------



## CPiper

Here is one of my most favorite pictures. It is my son and his first deer ... a YOUNG AND IMMATURE 3 Pointer!! 4 years later and Im still braggin with pride and passion!!




Isnt that an AWSOME picture!!! He shot 2 deer that day, and I shot one while my daughter was hunting with me. An absolutely wonderful awsome day in the SC deer woods .... and you say this makes you mad .... WOW!


----------



## chuckb7718

Cpiper...I think you need to make your position clearer!!
GREAT job getting them youngun's in the woods.


----------



## CPiper

Well, Iv got several more hundred pictures I could post if these few were not clear enough!!  (THANKS!)


----------



## chuckb7718

CPiper said:


> Well, Iv got several more hundred pictures I could post if these few were not clear enough!!  (THANKS!)



Well put 'em up! Especially if it's younger hunters! Can't think of a better thread to show them.


----------



## golffreak

GGreenway said:


> I have never understood why people kill small buck!
> 
> EDITED TO REMOVE THE GARBAGE....oops I left part and had to take more out...Jim[/COLOR]




It's a personal choice. If they are not breaking any federal or state laws or club rules then they should not have to explain it and it's not for me or you to understand. My rule is to not shoot a buck that is smaller than the last one I had mounted. I refuse to look down on or question others that are happy with what they kill.


----------



## 8pt.orBetter

markland said:


> This is why I would allow a small buck to be shot, but for a mature, long time deer hunter I sympathise with you and for me personally I will only shoot mature bucks and take out all the does I can.  This is my 14 y/o daughter and her 1st buck shot Sat!  Mark



Tell your daughter congrats on the deer ,nice first buck.


----------



## 10point

*let em walk*

if you shoot the big ones they can't pass on there genetics for the trophy hunters.I'll kill the culls so you don't have to waste your tags......


----------



## Branchminnow

Atta boy cpiper!




BTW glad to see my favorite thread still alive and kickin'


----------



## dawg2

Branchminnow said:


> Atta boy cpiper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW glad to see my favorite thread still alive and kickin'



I thought this one was locked


----------



## MustangMAtt30

Throwback said:


> I want the original poster to POST PICS of his conquests from the deer stand......
> 
> 
> T




Yep, we are all still waitin'.


----------



## dawg2

Throwback said:


> I want the original poster to POST PICS of his conquests from the deer stand......
> 
> 
> T





MustangMAtt30 said:


> Yep, we are all still waitin'.


----------



## CPiper

.... chirp .... chirp .... chirp ....

I HEAR CRICKETS!!


----------



## jpb31

*management*

i am glad all the geogia boys feel that way about qaulity deer makes me feel good know me and all of my buddys from florida we manage deer also we manage to pay alot of money for leases and the ,more money for fuel then more money for a hunting licence more money for a place to keep our camper my famly was from gerogia and moved to florida years ago i happen to know that 50 years ago there was not a deer in the state if you done belive me ask any of the old timers .......anyway last october on opening morning i counted 27 shots this is in a trophy managed county randolph county to be exact i hapen to know everybody that hunts around us since i have been hunting there for 18 years and i know its georgia boys every year we see less and less so this year we are going to have fun we are going to manage alright if its brown its down we are just going to fill all our tags and frezzers with meat bring all our familys and kids and teach them to shoot brown also and when we shoot them all out heck well just move on to another county and have more fun there its all about fun right lets all kill 12 deer this year


----------



## Killer41

I'm mad, why does this thread keep coming to the top??


----------



## ClydeWigg3

Disclaimer:  This is not a good representation of Florida hunters, or even rednecks.  I'm thankful he at least admits to being from Georgia. 





jpb31 said:


> i am glad all the geogia boys feel that way about qaulity deer makes me feel good know me and all of my buddys from florida we manage deer also we manage to pay alot of money for leases and the ,more money for fuel then more money for a hunting licence more money for a place to keep our camper my famly was from gerogia and moved to florida years ago i happen to know that 50 years ago there was not a deer in the state if you done belive me ask any of the old timers .......anyway last october on opening morning i counted 27 shots this is in a trophy managed county randolph county to be exact i hapen to know everybody that hunts around us since i have been hunting there for 18 years and i know its georgia boys every year we see less and less so this year we are going to have fun we are going to manage alright if its brown its down we are just going to fill all our tags and frezzers with meat bring all our familys and kids and teach them to shoot brown also and when we shoot them all out heck well just move on to another county and have more fun there its all about fun right lets all kill 12 deer this year


----------



## kw5891

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Disclaimer:  This is not a good representation of Florida hunters, or even rednecks.  I'm thankful he at least admits to being from Georgia.


the great hunter  let shoot bambe  kill them all maybe used a 7mag drop um lol there are deals on mounting bam bee  lol


----------



## JerkBait

kw5891 said:


> the great hunter  let shoot bambe  kill them all maybe used a 7mag drop um lol there are deals on mounting bam bee  lol



they dont teach any grammar in florida do they?

do you not stop and read what you write? read that and tell me it sounds like an educated attempt at forming a sentence.....


----------



## gr8 8

If you are happy with yourself and your hunt it should not offend you the way anyone on this thread thinks or what they say

Hunt legal and have a great hunting season.


----------



## FX Jenkins

JerkBait said:


> they dont teach any grammar in florida do they?
> 
> do you not stop and read what you write? read that and tell me it sounds like an educated attempt at forming a sentence.....



I had the same reaction until I found out Mr. KW had an automobile accident and never fully regained his communication skills...but its all good, we contribute where we can and move right along...


----------



## Branchminnow

FX Jenkins said:


> I had the same reaction until I found out Mr. KW had an automobile accident and never fully regained his communication skills...but its all good, we contribute where we can and move right along...



  seriously?


----------



## BookHound

jpb31 said:


> i am glad all the geogia boys feel that way about qaulity deer makes me feel good know me and all of my buddys from florida we manage deer also we manage to pay alot of money for leases and the ,more money for fuel then more money for a hunting licence more money for a place to keep our camper my famly was from gerogia and moved to florida years ago i happen to know that 50 years ago there was not a deer in the state if you done belive me ask any of the old timers .......anyway last october on opening morning i counted 27 shots this is in a trophy managed county randolph county to be exact i hapen to know everybody that hunts around us since i have been hunting there for 18 years and i know its georgia boys every year we see less and less so this year we are going to have fun we are going to manage alright if its brown its down we are just going to fill all our tags and frezzers with meat bring all our familys and kids and teach them to shoot brown also and when we shoot them all out heck well just move on to another county and have more fun there its all about fun right lets all kill 12 deer this year




All I can say is WOW!  Reading that actually made my head hurt a little.

This resource may be of some assistance to you:

http://www.wikihow.com/Use-English-Punctuation-Correctly

We can work on grammar and spelling later.  

As far as shooting small deer, I don't really care what others hunters kill as long as they do it legally and safely.  Georgia currently has a decreasing number of hunters and a very large deer population.  DNR here is practically begging hunters in certain areas to kill as many deer as their tags allow.


----------



## jpb31

thanks you so much teacher do you think we should learn how to read first ?





BookHound said:


> All I can say is WOW!  Reading that actually made my head hurt a little.
> 
> This resource may be of some assistance to you:
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Use-English-Punctuation-Correctly
> 
> We can work on grammar and spelling later.
> 
> As far as shooting small deer, I don't really care what others hunters kill as long as they do it legally and safely.  Georgia currently has a decreasing number of hunters and a very large deer population.  DNR here is practically begging hunters in certain areas to kill as many deer as their tags allow.


----------



## BookHound

jpb31 said:


> thanks you so much teacher do you think we should learn how to read first ?




My comments were an attempt at playful humor or good natured ribbing but with a serious point.  Written communication is often very difficult to follow if proper sentence structure, grammar and, to a lesser degree, spelling are not employed.  Sorry if you took offense.

Take care.


----------



## dawg2

I saw some small deer tracks where I will be bow hunting this weekened


----------



## MustangMAtt30

JerkBait said:


> they dont teach any grammar in florida do they?
> 
> do you not stop and read what you write? read that and tell me it sounds like an educated attempt at forming a sentence.....



Yeah but he believes that depression is a real medical condition and he likes women that cuss, drink, smoke and have tattoos..........


----------



## BKA

dawg2 said:


> I saw some small deer tracks where I will be bow hunting this weekened



I am going to find the smallest deer; hopefully he'll still have milk on his bottom lip; and I'm going to let that arrow fly!


----------



## FX Jenkins

Branchminnow said:


> seriously?



yeah...you didn't know..? He said as much in another forum and I take his word for it..


I'm going for the ones with spots this year....thats natural...


----------



## Rangerboats

A lot of your hunters will pass on small bucks...but you also have the case like some have said that many people don't get as many opportunities to go so when they do see a deer they should take full advantage of it. There is enough bucks in the state that there is plenty of big ones and small ones that live another year. Plus I am sure there is people in Illinois that shoot little ones too. They just grow bigger quicker do to the incredible amount of food source.


----------



## Throwback

Still waiting on those pics. 


T


----------



## CPiper

You mean this picture?? I bet this makes the thread's author REAL mad!! 






And if that one makes him mad then this one should send him right on over the edge into insanity!!


----------



## BookHound

Wow, those are some really big rabbits!  LOL.


----------



## CPiper

That last one is not a rabbit ... it's a hare.


----------



## huntin_dobbs

For some reason this reminds me of Ted Nugents video on youtube called Lunatic Fringe its great, He shoots little yearling does with a bow and has a great message in there too.


----------



## BookHound

CPiper said:


> That last one is not a rabbit ... it's a hare.



LOL!  Bet it was good on a biscuit though.  

Take care.


----------



## CPiper

1/2 a bisquit!!


----------



## nhancedsvt

i thought you weren't allowed to kill deer that still had spots?


----------



## FX Jenkins

nhancedsvt said:


> i thought you weren't allowed to kill deer that still had spots?



He's from South Carolina...anything goes up there...incl deer hunters wearing Polo


----------



## CPiper

nhancedsvt said:


> i thought you weren't allowed to kill deer that still had spots?



Who wont allow us to? You mean, as in against the law? Illegal? 

We get xxx number of anterless tags with instructions to use them and call to get more if we run out. 
The farmer land owners we lease from dont care if it has spots, no spots, antlers, no antlers, and could care less about QDM, B&C, P&Y or what hunters think about selective harvest - they view deer as cockroaches.


----------



## CPiper

FX Jenkins said:


> He's from South Carolina...anything goes up there...incl deer hunters wearing Polo



At least these SC fellers can kill a deer.


----------



## Jim Thompson

ok we finally had to do enough moderating to warrant closing this one.  feel fee to start a new thread IF you feel that anything else could EVER possibly be said on the subject


----------

